# Pictures from cities: Karachi



## SMC

This topic will have pictures from Karachi. Please do not post pictures of things under construction. Only anything that has been constructed 100&#37; should be posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC

View attachment 8a94cd2b4e876571ac15882a28a082b5.jpg


----------



## SMC

View attachment e18036857e1d724d2ea621bc3f234c8e.jpg


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## melb4aust

Great work man, you just rocks......


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC

View attachment d9521605736fa002d76e6275570c7bda.jpg


----------



## SMC

View attachment 443ac6855ca634eb89f1febc18b6929d.jpg


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC

View attachment 039f4cd538fb9258859e33c318197562.jpg



View attachment fc81bcd9dab418279007c67aaa8a4b01.jpg


----------



## SMC

View attachment d3d2f24eb03a7b7f980b9779ee060796.jpg



View attachment 3a45282c6aac5cbb36432b4900cbc3d4.jpg


----------



## SMC

View attachment a46489b6e42cae3edefb493ecfd3c018.jpg



View attachment c90882db24c01a3dca227ecaa5e9f673.jpg


----------



## SMC

View attachment 227c7b5f61a5c2d590b7d35a007763ea.jpg



View attachment acc7fb496d3ec438935ba926de50efba.jpg


----------



## SMC

View attachment ea18266a6adbdb74cc3dc3e2e06cdbe0.jpg


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC

View attachment 5943d8e6f11f637de97a469620066885.jpg



View attachment d4c2348b13bf89be7b2a1e4d6bb60209.jpg


----------



## SMC

View attachment 9496588691103dc7686e30b01c1665c8.jpg




View attachment 23a83a9d101f838d3e4e3170e58c3781.jpg


----------



## SMC

View attachment afb00afdbbbed0e0d2c89d7c26906258.jpg



View attachment b020d97adfb3b81ce011b670bf4a347c.jpg


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC

View attachment 4afeb69b3ea378d1070cb77acbdd662d.jpg



View attachment c7faee66d508498bb222907a4aa6c12f.jpg


----------



## SMC

View attachment d2e25d8af7078aa7c09bbdd7612fda3b.jpg


View attachment 9b62dcfc5e155688eec5f7aac93c0238.jpg


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## melb4aust

Enough man,....have seen too much of a Karachi now. 

Take it easy alrite!!!


----------



## genmirajborgza786

man i miss nazimabad , also gulshun e iqbaal i liked the club sandvich of bando khan & woow in the early 90, who could beat the heat of the ice cream porlour snoopy's in gulshan e iqbal man i realy liked karachi when i visted it from jeddah saudi arabia back then:toast:


----------



## genmirajborgza786

melb4aust said:


> Enough man,....have seen too much of a Karachi now.
> 
> Take it easy alrite!!!



melb4aust is getting nostalogic


----------



## Contrarian

Great Pics man! :thumbsup:
I just never imagined Karachi to be this way! I had a diffrent mental image. Post more pics!


----------



## Adux

good pics1!!


----------



## melb4aust

genmirajborgza786 said:


> melb4aust is getting nostalogic



No its not like that, too many pictures to watch in one day makes it feel boring.

I by myself is really curiouse to know about Karachi. I went to Karachi as i remember in 1992/93. It was great fun, though it lasted for just 2 days. 

My friend came back here from Karachi and told me about the insecurity there. Too much of a mobile snatching acts happening these days.
He lost his shiny brand new Sony Ericsson K800i, bought just 2 days before leaving to Pakistan.


----------



## Neo

Wow...what a nice collection of pics Ahsan!
Its developping so fast, every time I see some part of it there's something new out there!

Makes me want to go back to Karachi...mis it a lot! 

Thanks for sharing bro!


----------



## Neo

Ahsan_R said:


> View attachment 227c7b5f61a5c2d590b7d35a007763ea.jpg



Paradise Point, Karachi.

When did the rock collapse, I used to sit on the top of the bridge to see sunset everytime we went there.

Sadens me to see the rock gone like that, I've got so many pictures of my childhood there..


----------



## SMC

Neo said:


> Paradise Point, Karachi.
> 
> When did the rock collapse, I used to sit on the top of the bridge to see sunset everytime we went there.
> 
> Sadens me to see the rock gone like that, I've got so many pictures of my childhood there..



I think it collapsed a while ago. I saw it on a news article - probably about 2 years ago.


----------



## Neo

It was a dangerous climb to the top since the rock was always very slippery I remember, looks evern more dangerous now.

Do you have pics of Cape Monze, Sands Pit and Hawkes Bay aswell?


----------



## salman77

Did u guys go boat riding in Manora, Karachi. Its lots of fun.


----------



## SMC

Neo said:


> It was a dangerous climb to the top since the rock was always very slippery I remember, looks evern more dangerous now.
> 
> Do you have pics of Cape Monze, Sands Pit and Hawkes Bay aswell?



Nope. I was doing a copy-paste job  So I don't have control over the content in the pics


----------



## SMC

Pictures from a recently built underpass (cheap job btw)


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC

Recently completed flyover


View attachment b909be45143c0c40b9136299727dc82c.jpg


View attachment 662915893e52dfb87e8902c4067bda49.jpg


----------



## SMC

View attachment 2a92543db5104cefc6d277a8077c9333.jpg



Going to merge into Shahrah E Faisal
View attachment 3efc9e979e8ea8af9395360cc2def7a2.jpg


----------



## SMC

National Stadium Flyover








Hassan Square Flyover








Another recently completed underpass


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## genmirajborgza786

Neo said:


> Wow...what a nice collection of pics Rahman!
> Its developping so fast, every time I see some part of it there's something new out there!
> 
> Makes me want to go back to Karachi...mis it a lot!
> 
> Thanks for sharing bro!



same here chief:army: by the way many of my relatives are from north nazimabaad in KARACHI a lot of standard pakistanis( urdu speaking people) from former e.pak live's there many of them my relatives and also in azizabad & sharfabad i used to visit both KARACHI & CALCUTTA when we were in jeddah but in canada man just a 2 way ticket cost around $1800 ca + tax! and when the travel seasons are on it's a rush for the seats sir' karachi yaad ata hai na mujhe bhi... but thats what life is all about it just keeps going and going
thanks chief its been an honour:army: to share with you some of my fond memories:toast: 
nafees

to my :pdf1: freind,s ( no i did not cry bcoz mirajborgza does not cry) :cry1:


----------



## Owais

Absolutely brilliant work Ahsan! 
u have posted such a great images that some of these places are hard for me to recognise in these pictures. 
GOD Bless our city mayor who is doing realy great job.:flag:


----------



## Neo

Do we have a picture of 27 story Sofitel Cliffton Tower?
Please post it here.
Thanks!


----------



## ghazi52

Great pictures, love to see more of Karachi, lived there for a long time, great city and I Love it.


----------



## Cheetah786

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cheetah786

http://imageshack.us

Flyover.Behind is Karachi Port.


----------



## Contrarian

Awsome pics Dude!!:thumbsup:


----------



## EagleEyes

I live in an area 5th house on the left in this picture.  I am going back again in June & July, so this time i will hopefully not forget my camera.


----------



## Cheetah786

June and July ouch.you are going to :toast: 

don't worry if you forget your camera webby.we have the latest tech available in Pakistan


----------



## SMC

View attachment 4ed8dd4b0222bfb701a299e3c95b9d14.jpg


----------



## EagleEyes

I am guessing. The above picture is of the sabsi mandi - nashtar park. The army has made it quite impressive.


----------



## Introvert

Good job Ahsan


----------



## Introvert

Can u post more pictures if u don't mind


----------



## Moin91

There are pics of karachi..


----------



## kvLin

Ahsan_R said:


>



I like this one pretty much! nice balance of composition and colour. 

and, next time if you have to shoot from behind car glass, you can use a colourfilter to avoid over-green of pics. or at least set you DC to overcast mode.


----------



## Neo

Rock formation at Cape Monze Beach, Karachi


----------



## Neo

*Beach Park, Karachi*


----------



## Neo

*Cliffton Pavilion in 1917.*


----------



## Neo

*And today...*


----------



## Neo

*Clifton beach at sunset *


----------



## Neo

*Clifton Beach*


----------



## Neo

*KMC Building, Karachi*


----------



## Neo

*Hamdard University, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*Pearl Continental, Karachi*


----------



## Neo

*Mazar*


----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo

*Jinnah House, Karachi*


----------



## Neo

*KPT Tower Complex *


----------



## Neo

*Port Tower
*


----------



## Neo

*karachi Twin Towers*


----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo

*Keemari Fly Over*


----------



## Neo

*Crescent Bay, Karachi*


----------



## Neo

*The Colonial Merewether House*


----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo

*Creek Vista Towers*


----------



## Neo

*Karachi, Down Town*


----------



## Neo

*Manora Point, Old Lighthouse*


----------



## Neo

*P.I.D.C. Building*


----------



## Neo

*Gymkhana Cricket Ground*

View attachment 4ca548fafe7487859875ec0d9a68d68d.jpg


----------



## Neo

*Hindu Gymkhana, Karachi*


----------



## Moin91

Sunset at karachi beach..


----------



## Moin91

HABIB BANK PLAZA...


----------



## voiceofaa

The old fort at the Karachi harbor, the Karachi Fort (Charles Masson, 1830)


----------



## voiceofaa

Views of the old village of Karachi (c. 1850)


----------



## voiceofaa

Maggar Talao (Alligator Tank): a swampy oasis filled with alligators attributed to a miracle performed by Lal Shahbaz Qalandar, a sufi saint in Sindh


----------



## voiceofaa

Napier Barracks - constructed in 1847


----------



## voiceofaa




----------



## voiceofaa

The Trinity Church - consecrated in 1855, its exceptionally tall tower was used as a beacon for ships approaching the Karachi Harbour (last picture dates from 1890)


----------



## voiceofaa

The Frere Hall (c. 1865) designed in memory of the Comissioner of Sindh from 1851-59, Sir Bartle Frere
(First picture is circa 1890)


----------



## voiceofaa

Picture showing the Sindh Club and the Frere Hall (c. 1890)


----------



## voiceofaa

The St. Patrick's Cathedral - built in 1881. The first picture (dating from 1892) is a British Library image, also showing the St. Joseph's Convent School in the background (established in 1868)


----------



## voiceofaa

Merewether Memorial Tower (1884): built in memory of Sir William L. Merewether, commissioner of Sindh (1868-77)


----------



## voiceofaa

Sindh Arts College (now D. J. Science College) (1887)
(First picture: c. 1928)


----------



## voiceofaa

View of the Karachi City in 1889


----------



## voiceofaa

The Empress Market (1890)


----------



## voiceofaa

Lady Dufferin Hospital - founded in 1894


----------



## voiceofaa

Views of the dense old native town by the end of the 19th century (First view is from Bundar Road)


----------



## voiceofaa

The Rustomjee Building (1891), The Merewether Tower with the Rustomjee Building in the background


----------



## voiceofaa

Karachi's Tramway system (started 1900's)


----------



## voiceofaa

A view of Preedy Street, Saddar
the Eduljee Dinshaw Dispensary (opened 1882) is visible in the background


----------



## voiceofaa

Some views of the Bunder Road (now M. A. Jinnah Rd.)
The Max Denso Hall (completed 1886) can be seen in these pictures


----------



## voiceofaa

The Karachi Cantonment Railway Station


----------



## voiceofaa

The Karachi Port Trust Building (1915)


----------



## voiceofaa

A picture of Frere Hall with the Band Stand in front dated 1918


----------



## voiceofaa

The Mama Parsi Girls High School - established in 1918 from the donation of Jamshed Nusserwanjee Mehta


----------



## voiceofaa

A view of the Elphinstone Street in 1917


----------



## voiceofaa

Views of Saddar: Bohree Bazaar in 1917


----------



## voiceofaa

The Star Cinema - built in 1918


----------



## voiceofaa

Picture of a british family's first car in Karachi on Elphinstone St. in 1914


----------



## voiceofaa

A view of Elphinstone Street about this time 1928


----------



## voiceofaa

Jehangir Kothari Parade and the Lady Lloyd Pier (1920)


----------



## voiceofaa

Early postcard view of the Jehangir Kothari Parade: 
old style cars can be seen parked behind the wall which is lined with benches. The sea can be glimpsed at the back


----------



## voiceofaa

A view of Elphinstone Street in 1930


----------



## voiceofaa

The monument to Christ, the King - dedicated in 1931 in front of the St. Patrick's Cathedral


----------



## voiceofaa

Karachi Airport in 1943 during World War II


----------



## voiceofaa

Testament to Karachi's growth: Views of Bundar Road (now M. A. Jinnah Rd.)
second picture is from 1953


----------



## voiceofaa

Independence Day celebrations in 1947


----------



## voiceofaa

The first picture dates from the early 1900's contrasted with a picture from late 2005


----------



## voiceofaa




----------



## voiceofaa




----------



## voiceofaa




----------



## voiceofaa




----------



## voiceofaa




----------



## voiceofaa




----------



## voiceofaa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## voiceofaa

itni mehnat ki , kisi ne appreciate nahin kia 

jao mein nahin khel raha


----------



## Marathaman

Historical Karachi seems a lot cleaner and better than the present...or is that the effect of the black and white pictures?


----------



## voiceofaa

Marathaman said:


> Historical Karachi seems a lot cleaner and better than the present...or is that the effect of the black and white pictures?



sahi kaha, Purana karachi ziyada saaf suthra tha, but you can't ignore the black and white factor


----------



## solid snake

Very nice effort voiceofaa, I enjoyed the historical pictures.


----------



## Moin91

Nice pics Voiceofaa


----------



## voiceofaa

**Blushes**


----------



## Neo

Check out this cool link: Welcome to P A K I S T A N


----------



## EagleEyes




----------



## EagleEyes



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flintlock

cc cybercrosss@flickr





I love the 3 windows at the base of the dome...very beautifully done.


----------



## ahussains

I LOVe all this Pic and the old ones are the Superb can please send the all these to my mail address .. Plzz.


----------



## UnKnOwN

Some of the picture have the word "Tolet" and a number.....I've seen it around Pakistan many times but I have no clue what it is? Anyone mind telling me?


----------



## EagleEyes

UnKnOwN said:


> Some of the picture have the word "Tolet" and a number.....I've seen it around Pakistan many times but I have no clue what it is? Anyone mind telling me?



I think it is a company which sells the advertisement boards.


----------



## salman nedian

Absolutely no doubt that Quaids City is the Pearl of Arabian Sea.


----------



## Proud to be Pakistani




----------



## Proud to be Pakistani




----------



## Proud to be Pakistani




----------



## Skywalker

WebMaster said:


> I think it is a company which sells the advertisement boards.



Tolet is not an advertising company, if you see tolet on any billboard in Karachi it means that billborad is available for advertising, it can be any company. every year KMC sells these sites to bidders for onward selling for advertisment.


----------



## Skywalker

pakistanboy said:


> Karachi place is good but our people is not good.
> 
> Thank you,
> Regards,
> Pakistan Boy
> thebestlinkdirectory.com | bestwebsitedirectoryonline.com



You must be out of your mind buddy.


----------



## ahussains

Yup every one is nice and good here , first we have to prove our selves to be good and cooprative for every one ...


----------



## mohammadkhan70

How come this thread is not getting any more pictures... It was one of my favourite thread.


----------



## Neo




----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy Ali Adnan Qazalbash @ flickr

500 fts high powerful boost of water fountain developed by Karachi Port Trust in January 2006.

Karachi has a 35-kilometer stretch of public beaches. The most conveniently accessible of them is Clifton beach (Pictured). A ride on a gaily-decorated camel and horse is a must for visitors.

This is a view of one of the very popular beaches, The Clifton Beach. The Clifton Beach is a hub for city people during weekends and holidays. Scattered along the shore are numerous stalls selling handicrafts made from seashells. Clifton has an amusement park with a bowling alley, and an aquarium. 






newly renovated Jheel Park in Karachi


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy Ali Adnan Qazalbash @ flickr

By the mid of 2005 Shahrah-e-Faisal (Faisal Highway) used to be the fastest way of travelling from southern Karachi to north-east part of city and vice versa i.e. Karachi Airport. Now a days many people avoid using this highway during rush hours of evening as a huge tide of traffic pass through this time of week days.






Merewether City Tower, Karachi


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy Ali Adnan Qazalbash @ flickr

Sheraton Hotel, Karachi






Regent Plaza Hotel


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy Ali Adnan Qazalbash @ flickr

Infrastructure of Karachi city has improved miraculously in past few months. Above pictured flyover-interchange at Shahra-e-Faisal and Karsaz Road junction completed in 3 months and 8 days which is the tail of signal-free corridor project starting from S.I.T.E area, due to this project traveling time of more than 10kilometeres has reduced from hours to minutes.






Karachi Expo Center


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy Ali Adnan Qazalbash @ flickr

Bagh Ibn-e- Qasim, the country&#8217;s largest park spreaded over 130 acres, inaugurated by President Pervez Musharraf on February 27.

The park is so enormous it can accommodate at least 300,000 people at a time and opens day and night. A portion of the enormous garden offers more than 100 animals in action but they can not move as they are the genus of flowering plants
like lajastonia and bougainvillea, which have been carved in such a way that they resemble different animal species.

The garden&#8217;s exclusivity is that it is along the Arabian Sea, which no other park possesses.

A Hindu temple located in what is now the park&#8217;s midst, has been renovated in line with the overall design of the park and worshippers can enter the premises free-of-charge.

Ten thousand eight hundred trees have been transplanted in the garden. Over 3,000 stone benches and twenty canopies erected. There are 1,500 dustbins to keep the lawns clean.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy Ali Adnan Qazalbash @ flickr

Agha Khan University and Hospital






Finance and Trade Center


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy Ali Adnan Qazalbash @ flickr

View from Chairlift in Safari Park






A beautiful view of Korangi Road linking Korangi Industrial area with city center.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy Ali Adnan Qazalbash @ flickr

Dolphins near Karachi beach

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy Ali Adnan Qazalbash @ flickr

Another view of Sharah-e-Faisal






St. Patrick's Church, Karachi, Pakistan


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy Ali Adnan Qazalbash @ flickr

A McDonalds at the Jinnah Airport 





Another view of KPT Fountain


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy Ali Adnan Qazalbash @ flickr
Karachi at Twilight


----------



## MyDa

Beautiful!


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Neo said:


> Wow...what a nice collection of pics Ahsan!
> Its developping so fast, every time I see some part of it there's something new out there!
> 
> Makes me want to go back to Karachi...mis it a lot!
> 
> Thanks for sharing bro!



salaam chief many of my relatives also used to live in sharfabaad colony i think most probably not sure though close to ali haiders house those were the qarar and sandesa ka days while today are the $dollar ka days this thread has killed me their was this small faluda shop i tell you the tastiest faludas i had till til date no doubt say talking about 85/87 89/90 91/93 it was like rs 12 a glass but worth it plus their was this point in Clifton i think where all the pop groups used perform their was this famous song of junoon long long time back neend aati nahin shot there used to go there a lot man i miss khi like bad sir'ji jeddah bahut yaad ati hai easy money easy fly.


----------



## cabatli_53

What a fantastic beauty...Thanks...


----------



## cap_raja

nise.. pics


----------



## pkpatriotic

*MCB Tower, a tallest building with 44 stories* 






*KPT Flyover*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Rehri Goth's Beach - Karachi*





*Boat's Workshop @ Rehri Goth, territory along Karachi*


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Desi Igloo  *





*Found in Umerkot (Thar area) approx 300Km away from Karachi - Sindh.
This may be a place where the local peoples refine the caol in their traditional way.*


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Ferry in The Korangi Creek*





*Ship sailing From Karachi Port Channel*





*Manora Beach, Karachi,*





*French Beach Karachi*





*Kiamari (Kemari) Boats - Manora (near Kiamari, Karachi)* 





*Manora Beach*





*Manora Beach - Sunset*





*Going Deep sea*


----------



## Moin91

*ASKARI PARK KARACHI*


----------



## Moin91




----------



## third eye

Its such a relief to see roads with little / no traffic. Isthat how it is ?


----------



## Moin91




----------



## Moin91




----------



## Moin91

*KPT Fly Over *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hira Niazi

wow...v.beautiful pics...thanks...


----------



## TOPGUN

Miss my Karachi love my Karachi cant wait to visit next year !! GOD bless Pakistan.


----------



## dr.umer

third eye said:


> Its such a relief to see roads with little / no traffic. Isthat how it is ?



In Karachi, roads get very busy during peak hours but due to fly overs, signal free corridors and underpasses flow of traffic has improved to a great extent. 

People need to develop more traffic sense and we will definitely see improvement in over all traffic problems.


----------



## RescueRanger

dr.umer said:


> In Karachi, roads get very busy during peak hours but due to fly overs, signal free corridors and underpasses flow of traffic has improved to a great extent.
> 
> People need to develop more traffic sense and we will definitely see improvement in over all traffic problems.



That will not happen anytime soon, considering most of our brothers and sisters treat the horn like its some magical device that will chuck cars out of your way and let you pass?! On weekends I like to take out my old bike for a ride and it gets on my nerves when I am riding down murree road, people have no respect for motorcyclists in Pindi. I have been hit seriously by cars twice and many times by idiots who are too young to drive yet daddy and mommy feel they disserve a car to go to college. 

Hell when I was 18 I use to go on Public Transport, sometimes if I were lucky my family would send the driver for me. Spoilt brats, one idiot once hit my car outside lal-hawali and then had the cheek to tell me that its not his car and he was parking it for someone!? WHAT! 

Honestly its pretty funny, very few Pakistanis nowadays even know that our country has something called a Highway Code book! (Tut,Tut,Tut)


----------



## TOPGUN

I cant for that train sys /plan to come in place in karachi GOD knows if that will actually happen!


----------



## Black Stone

Some nice pictures here, looks like a nice place.


----------



## Alishba97

wow ! beautiful Images !


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Here is a pic from the I OWN KHI citizen volunteer program:



Here are a few links to the program:

I OWN Karachi - My City, My Responsibility (City Nazim Syed Mustafa Kamal's CITY OWNER Campaign)

City District Government Karachi


----------



## Vinod2070

Karachi seems a nice modern cosmopolitan city.

That was not the impression that one gets from all the news about the place and the activities of the MQM there.

There is a bit of a parallel with Mumbai and its Shiv Sena I guess.


----------



## U-571

Vinod2070 said:


> Karachi seems a nice modern cosmopolitan city.
> 
> That was not the impression that one gets from all the news about the place and the activities of the MQM there.
> 
> There is a bit of a parallel with Mumbai and its Shiv Sena I guess.



with all due respect, dont say anything to MQM please!!,

in karachi cameras have been installed for monitoring the traffic and illegal things going in the city and its network webbed the whole city!!

for ur kind information sir, MQM has done these things in three yrs which were dreamed of from past 35 yrs!!!, MQM is very sincere with ppl they deal with and they r trying their best to perform their jobs with

and shiv sina in probably hindu extremist group, u can compare shiv sina to jamaaties


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

That what I am talking about....fantastic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Crescent Bay, currently undergoing construction in Karachi, Pakistan.













Crescent Bay is a 75-acre development featuring high and mid-rise towers for residential and commercial use, a shopping centre and five-star beachfront hotel in Karachi, Pakistan. Launched on May 31, 2006, as part of a US$2.4 billion investment in Pakistan by Emaar properties, the towers will contain approximately 4,000 residential apartments. Crescent Bay is located within Karachi's DHA Phase 8 and in close proximity to the DHA golf course.


----------



## U-571

hell of a pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

creek city...


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

Bagh Ibne Qasim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AliFarooq

Guys for more pics on current projects in pakistan, search "*skyscrappercity mehfil pakistan*" on google. They have good pics and update with pictures on almost all the big prjects goin on in pakistan.


----------



## salman nedian

third eye said:


> Its such a relief to see roads with little / no traffic. Isthat how it is ?



No its not like that there is little traffic on the streets of Karachi. May be these are pictures taken on Sunday but the traffic problem in Karachi was very famous before the construction of signal free corridors and flyovers.


----------



## U-571

salman if u r really nedian i let u guess abt this pic, i walk this place like ten tyms a day, except sunday


----------



## Evil Flare

Flintlock said:


> cc cybercrosss@flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the 3 windows at the base of the dome...very beautifully done.




Just Remind me my School days when our School VAN uncle often take us here for half an Hour

& we sit on Stairs ...

Winds Flows too Fast here .....


----------



## PakForce Unlimited

Anyone here who have this picture with greater resulotion? This one should be nice to have as my background.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jihad

Simply breathtaking pictures.
I would love to visit Karachi one day.
I simply cannot wait..what a beautiful city.
However, I heard from friends and family that the air above Karachi is pretty damn poluted, is that true? And if so, how much? Also, is there anything being done about it?

Thanks!


----------



## hasang20

Jihad said:


> Simply breathtaking pictures.
> I would love to visit Karachi one day.
> I simply cannot wait..what a beautiful city.
> However, I heard from friends and family that the air above Karachi is pretty damn poluted, is that true? And if so, how much? Also, is there anything being done about it?
> 
> Thanks!



yes its poluted that why Mustafa Kamal sir created Flyovers to take the traffic control but its fine now the beaches are just simply stunning dont go to clifton if you go there just watch and bounce to the Park ; Go to Russian beach and French beach you will see Pakistan coast guards and helicopters also its clean

overall very nice big MALLS i recommend you to go MAKRO its very nicely organized Better version of American supermarkets very clean


----------



## Jihad

hasang20 said:


> yes its poluted that why Mustafa Kamal sir created Flyovers to take the traffic control but its fine now the beaches are just simply stunning dont go to clifton if you go there just watch and bounce to the Park ; Go to Russian beach and French beach you will see Pakistan coast guards and helicopters also its clean
> 
> overall very nice big MALLS i recommend you to go MAKRO its very nicely organized Better version of American supermarkets very clean



Thanks for the information, much appreciated.
I will often visit Karachi whenever I get the chance, it really is a world metropolis.


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Arabian Sea Country Club / Golf Course at the corner of Arabian Sea. One of the most beautiful and unique golf club of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Rocky dinosaurs in a family park of Karachi (Beach Park, Clifton).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Askari Park










Cricket Stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Karachi Golf Club is the oldest golf club of Karachi and has played a pivotal role in popularizing the game of golf. The original golf Club started as a subsidiary of Sindh Club in 1888 and within three years had become an independent entity. Through a concerted effort the entire course was laid, landscaped and planted with trees, providing the largest green area in greener-starved city of Karachi. Presently, the 27-hole gold course is spread over 250 acres of land and is the only one of its kind in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

A view of the famous Karachi Sea Port

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

MQM showing off in Karachi


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Agha Khan university
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e78/Fahadzkhan/SSC-II/Aghakhanstairs.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e78/Fahadzkhan/SSC-II/akuh_overcast.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

MCB Tower





National Stadium





Mohatta Palace

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Karachi Zoo






Dream World Resort provides a wide range of tourist and recreation facilities. It is situated very close to Gulshan-e-Maimaar. There is a golf course, two beautiful rippling water lakes, water slide rides and a beautiful world class restaurant. Artificial lake is the country's first sea maker and an area of fantastic and incredible show the most spectacular water, light and music performance.






Karachi at rush hour.






Indus River Dolphins near Karachi beach

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*CREEK MARINA (Under Construction)*
View attachment 49d8fb6353f6a411743d0485047f33ea.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

View of DHA...Nice
View attachment 239cd8efdfbb9a62c3a32918ab7470bf.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Sandspit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Two Swords Monument





Sheraton Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

North Nazimabad 




View of North Nazimabad from Dolmen Mall's Food Court









Civic Center





Expo Center





FTC


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Awsome Karachi beautyful Pakistan mashallah!!


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

I wish he was Nazim of Dhaka. Lucky karachi


----------



## Al-zakir

City Tower





This is one of the best picture I have seen.......


----------



## Al-zakir

Jheel Park


Nice drive by the see

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

A beautiful breath taking view of Naval Officers Residential Estate (NORE-2) on Main Shahrah-e-Faisal besdies Aisha Bawany School.
Pic taken from the top of "The Revolving Restaurant"





karachi Jamia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AliFarooq

Al-zakir said:


> City Tower



This pictures photoshoped, the 2 big towers are still underconstruction.


----------



## Al-zakir

AliFarooq said:


> This pictures photoshoped, the 2 big towers are still underconstruction.



It will be a hell of skyline once completed. A lot of nice projects happening in Karachi. Dhaka also going through make over. I think few more years and we will have some nice and clean skyline in SA as a whole

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*Beautiful Karachi​*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

View attachment c70aa4fd6723d6c7644cf3c003df1f18.jpg






Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah's tomb built in the time of Former President Ayub Khan. Later the garden around it was made in 2000 by the Government of Former President Pervaiz Musharaf.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Shara-e-Faisal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Karachi Harbour's Entrance





mazar










Aram Bagh Masjid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Karachi Boat Club

















MARINA CLUB 
View attachment 636f9ae4dbfb7476eaa6449fbdfc8d45.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Arabian Sea Country Club







Clifton Beach







Mizar-e-Quaid







Hawks Bay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Gardens of Malir






Paradise Point







Dream World Resort







Restaurant in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

*MA Jinnah Road *



A view of a massive traffic jam. online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Birds eye view of Jinnah terminal


View attachment 24e0abc4d3e55c8ba91d7513c8a9b72d.jpg


View attachment b1a02ec0e00813c5d4f2f35da1079a62.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Full view of the bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

View attachment d5b3975bc66c9dc9f1b57442b18734f9.jpg


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Lattetude coffee shop

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Al-zakir

FTC





FARAN Mosque Near FTC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo




----------



## anathema

Amazing...thanks Omar.


----------



## AliFarooq



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

AliFarooq said:


>



I hope they're not poaching those dolphins or anything are they ?


----------



## AliFarooq

^^^
Na lol, they were stranded in shallow waters, they are carrying em to deeper waters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

AliFarooq said:


> ^^^
> Na lol, they were stranded in shallow waters, they are carrying em to deeper waters.



ah ok cool thx


----------



## Hasnain2009

Dont know if this pic is already posted here!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

Aerial View


----------



## Hasnain2009

*Bagh-Ibn-e-Qasim Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009

*Bagh-Ibn-e-Qasim Karachi*












View attachment e731ca6b0bbbebc6b8b91c20f9d51e8b.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

*Beach Park Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009

*Zamzama Park Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

*Karsaz Flyover*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

*SHAHRA-E-FAISAL*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

Dolmen City Towers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009




----------



## Hasnain2009

Frere Hall


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

SUNWAY LAGOON WATER PARK (Gharo on National Highway)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sarmadq

A few off Karachi.

On the way to Bin Qasim, via boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iioal malik

wow very nice pics


----------



## Hasnain2009

I.I Chundrigar Road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

Beach Avenue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009

DHA Peninsula

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Karachi is impressive though is it green enough? By looking at the areal shots it looks like lacks of greenery around the city though I could be wrong. Can Karachian shed some light for us? 
Thanks


----------



## Hasnain2009

Yup! Karachi lacks greenry bcoz of the ignorance of our rulers who came to rule in last 60 years!
But greenry is improving bcoz the local govt of karachi is too good and hardworking!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

yes greenry is improving in karachi... City goverment planted thousands of Tree.... and Greeen Karachi program is also Approved by President Asif Ali Zardari....


----------



## Hasnain2009

Moin91 said:


> yes greenry is improving in karachi... City goverment planted thousands of Tree.... and Greeen Karachi program is also Approved by President Asif Ali Zardari....



Development days of karachi are going to be finished!
Commissioner system to be restored soon: Durrani


----------



## Xeric




----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

Luv - khi 
A mega metrapolis one of the bigest city in the world ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Kidney Lake, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

This is no photo shop, it's real, and guess what it looks 'artificial' even if you see the fly-over in reality-that's the beauty!







---

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TOPGUN

Yes Xeric is right its no photo shop i have seen it and loved it inshallah Karachi will be filled with more beauty to come soon after its home sweet home for some of us regardless of the fact even if we live overseas GOD bless Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Only inhsallah they fix the light problem and grow more greenre and keep the city more clean i think it will be in good shape and inshallah this will happen! the city of lights needs to shine even more brighter!


----------



## Xeric

*Mohatta Palace*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Waves in a Beach in Karachi:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

Shahra-e-Pakistan (Ayesha Manzil)





Rashid Minhas Road (Gulistan-e-Johar)





Gulistan-e-Johar (Johar Chowrangi)





New M.A. JInnah Road (old pic....part of SFC III)





Sea View

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Masjid-e-Tooba





Exterior








Interior

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ajpirzada

that is such a gud beach. if we think for a while and invest few dollars there, it will become such a gud tourist destination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skywalker

ajpirzada said:


> that is such a gud beach. if we think for a while and invest few dollars there, it will become such a gud tourist destination.



Thats the last beach within Karachi, its called cape mount. There is not enough space available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

I dont Like Cape Mount .. So Much Stony Places

We'll Prefer 15 min Drive Ahead of Cape Mount , the place Called Neelum Point ..

4 Ft Waves Everytimes

Such a High , Fast & Clean Water there

Just stay at Shore , Dont enter the water more than 2 ft , otherwise water will take you away in no time .


----------



## SMC

Any pictures after the recent rain?


----------



## Hasnain2009




----------



## Elmo

After the latest rains and the 48 hour plus electricity breakdown even in parts of Clifton and Defence, I say "Hail the Generator!!!"


----------



## S-2

Why the power loss- electrical storms, high heat and lots of A.C. use? Monsoons are seasonal. Have they ever been this bad? Springtime storms in America can usually be violent as it's a transition time in the weather and thus highly turbulent.


----------



## fatman17

Elmo said:


> After the latest rains and the 48 hour plus electricity breakdown even in parts of Clifton and Defence, I say "Hail the Generator!!!"



yeah @ Rs, 5,000/- per 20 liters not for long!


----------



## fatman17

S-2 said:


> Why the power loss- electrical storms, high heat and lots of A.C. use? Monsoons are seasonal. Have they ever been this bad? Springtime storms in America can usually be violent as it's a transition time in the weather and thus highly turbulent.



out-dated power distribution system - not much is underground so a slight breeze will trip the system!


----------



## brilTek

*Rain and Havoc*

Checkout the speed of heavy downpour & gusty wind


----------



## Xeric

Did somebody see the Geo News report that the streets light in Karachi were even on in the day when the people were not even provided with power for a moment


----------



## TOPGUN

xeric said:


> Did somebody see the Geo News report that the streets light in Karachi were even on in the day when the people were not even provided with power for a moment



Yes i just saw that on Geo news ! they were flashing wat a shame while the people have to deal with no power the city/gov has them on unreal!


----------



## Xeric

TOPGUN said:


> Yes i just saw that on Geo news ! they were flashing wat a shame while the people have to deal with no power the city/gov has them on unreal!



It's disgusting. We dont find water in our rives when they dry and when it rains they over flow, what an irony!

We export rations and then re-import them, though we know that we would suffer shortage!

Why dont we discuss these issues, oh i know why, we might do it if we (the people) here would spare some time from military bashing and Musharraf!


----------



## A1Kaid

fatman17 said:


> out-dated power distribution system - not much is underground so a slight breeze will trip the system!



Not to mention many Urban areas still do not have a proper gutter system. Where if water level in the streets do rise the water would be channeled into the gutters and the gutters would draw the water away far from the cities into safer areas.

Pakistan really needs to begin these projects of making power and electrical wires underground and building a gutter system it would be a big step towards modernization.


----------



## Elmo

fatman17 said:


> yeah @ Rs, 5,000/- per 20 liters not for long!



Jeez, Elmo says ignorance is bliss :0

But still gas generator way better than the UPS, which died after four hours 



> Did somebody see the Geo News report that the streets light in Karachi were even on in the day when the people were not even provided with power for a moment



Elmo was witness to this brilliant phenomenon  all the way from the Sheraton to Shaheen Complex, all street lamps working full capacity


----------



## Machoman

wow is this is Karachi, My God changed a lot since I been over there (6 years ago). Very nice I am so happy to see my city. Lovely pictures thanks


----------



## Evil Flare

fatman17 said:


> yeah @ Rs, 5,000/- per 20 liters not for long!



Abay Bhai 
Hum Pakistan mein Rehte haiin

natural gas to aati hai 

Generator Gas per karwa lo or daba ke chalao

phir bhi mahine ka gas ka bill Rs 400 se zaada nahi aata




I love Pakistan


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## daiyu

great


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91

Hasan Square Flyover

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

Nagan Interchange, upper level, looking towards U.P Morr.





Manora Island by Faisal Saeed of flickr 









look at greenbelts.... so green...


----------



## Moin91

Saima Paari Mall at Hydri Shopping district.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

UBIT - Karachi University (Umaer Basha Institute of Information Technology)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

Moin91 said:


> Saima Paari Mall at Hydri Shopping district.



*^^^ Interior pictures:*


----------



## owais.usmani

Two Five Star Hotels of Karachi:





*Sheraton Hotel​*









*Regent Plaza​*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## owais.usmani

*Karachi at night: *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Omar1984

The Lal Qila Restaurant, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

View attachment 40e97d5aea88895da518ead8fd003232.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## owais.usmani

*Model of Mazar-e-Quaid at Clifton Beach*


----------



## owais.usmani

*Arena family entertainment center*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## owais.usmani

*Latest pictures of Karachi from Google Earth* 




*Nursery Flyover*









*Hassan Square Flyover*









*Karsaz Flyover*









*Qayyumabad-KPT Flyover*









*Sohrab Goth Flyover*









*Nazimabad Underpass*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hasnain2009

I think this one is schon circle!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## owais.usmani

*BARA DARI FOUNTAIN, KARACHI*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Bagh-Ibn-e-Qasim Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

Cape Mount, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## moha199

Man its so beautiful i so wanna go there


----------



## AliFarooq

I never been to Karachi, and after looking at these pictures i really want to visit it.


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Jheel Park, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Beach Park, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

i miss my karachi sad


----------



## Windjammer

Brief Birds Eye View of Quaid's City.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## stax

What a beautiful city! I wish I could travel to Karachi one day!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

stax said:


> What a beautiful city! I wish I could travel to Karachi one day!



You are welcomed to visit Pakistan any time my friend.


----------



## mshoaib61

Aram Bagh Mosque














KPT fly over ?









Port Qasim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mshoaib61

*Interesting Comparision between new and old Karachi *


----------



## mshoaib61

Kothari Parade


----------



## Moin91

mshoaib61 said:


> Kothari Parade



this is not Kothari Parade. its a monument near Kothari Parade.

another shot of this monument:


and this is Kothari Parade:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thank you .
Keep on posting.
I love Karachi, my birth place.


----------



## mshoaib61




----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani

*New Fawwara Chowk near Governor Sindh House*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

Creek Vista:


----------



## Moin91

Mukka Chowk:


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC




----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## owais.usmani

*Clifton Beach:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani

*Defence Phase VI Panorama:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hammy007

i love karachi


----------



## Hasnain2009

mech-e said:


> i love karachi


----------



## Hammy007

Hasnain2009 said:


>



wtf????????


----------



## haviZsultan

Take a look at my maall... 

This is my video introducing Karachi. 






Got all the pictures anyone cud ever want...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad

nice pictures.


----------



## owais.usmani

*Clifton Beach:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

great pics ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammy007

loved the excellent pictures OU

in flickr one person wrote"10 years ago Karachi seaview beach used to have silver white sand... in the morning it used to be filled with Crabs, sea slugs and sea birds&#8230;but now I only see GARBAGE&#8230; I think it&#8217;s time to start calling it Trash View" is it true???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

*Habib Bank plaza*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hasnain2009

Nice pics SMC and fawwaxs!


----------



## riju78

very nice pics


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## &#26368;&#29233;&#39640;&#21476;&#38518;

very nice city.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

Bond James Bond


----------



## pakistanheritage

Harbour city Karachi is famous as land of opportunities in Pakistan. During my period of initial orientation  tea used to be served for four annas per quarter cup then  and continuous visits later; I have found Karachi is constantly reinventing itself. It is a land of superlatives: Pakistans biggest and one of the most prosperous cosmopolitan cities, home to universities and colleges, historic, cultural, and commercial centre. It has been a land of plenty for centuries.

The history of Karachi, until its occupation by the Talpurs during late eightieth century (1795) is lost in the haze of past time. At the time of its annexation by the Talpurs, Karachi was a little more than a fishing village and the dominant tribes of fishermen were the Kulachis, hence the name.

History has it that Karachi was ceded by the Kalhora rules to the Khan of Kalat in 1785 as a compensation for the death of Khan of Kalats brother in law. The Talpurs took back Karachi in 1795 after having overthrown the Kalhoras. In 1797, fort was built by Fateh Ali Talpur at Manora. In order to gain a foothold, the British established a factory on the banks of the Lyari River in 1799 near the present day SITE. However, the Mir grew suspicious of the British and expelled them the following year and the factory had to close down. Karachi was taken over by the British in 1839, four years before the annexation of Sindh.

A contemporary British account of the invasion reads, Our occupation of Kurrachee (as it was called then) resulted from the military operations in connection with the Afghan War of 1838. During Lord Aucklands Administration it was resolved to oppose Dost Muhammad, the Talpurs, who were then in power, showed themselves so extremely inimical to us and so incapable of maintaining an orderly government, that Sir John Keane, the Commander in Chief, received instructions to send a force into the country. His first step was to seize upon Kurrachee.

Upon the annexation of Sindh in 1843, Napier shifted the capital from Hyderabad to Karachi. As a first step the British established the present cantonments at that time outside the town limits. Municipal limits were extended to 74 square miles to allow for expansion although the town was only 4 square miles. Napier had earlier started a water supply to the city from Malir and established a basic police and judicial level. The population of Karachi grew slowly, but steadily, throughout the nineteenth century. By the beginning of the twentieth century it had crossed one hundred thousand, of which 55 percent was Muslim and 41 percent was Hindu.

Endowed with a natural harbour, fair weather, and plenty of space, Karachi always had the potential to become a great metropolis. It has every thing for those take their chances to this place.

More than two thousand yeas ago, Alexander who stayed here for 27 days on his way back to Macedonia (he had come from the north) recognized the enormous potential in terms of commerce and trade of the immediate hinterland of Karachi and called this place the bridge between east and west, It still is. Since the days of Alexander, the port of Karachi continues to enjoy a strategic importance. It is through this way that Muslim general Muhammad bin Qasim entered what is now Pakistan and brought divine religion Islam here. Arab historians had also recounted the importance of Karachi. Once again the city began to assume prime importance towards the end of the eighteenth century. A new deep sea port Gawadar is being developed there near Karachi.

Except for the 15 years of One Unit from 1955 to 1971, Harbour City has been the capital of Sindh ever since 1937. It was also the first capital of Pakistan. As the port and commercial capital of the country, the role of Karachi in the country is more than that of a mere provincial capital. During the Second World War, Karachi assumed strategic importance as it became the air gateway to the Subcontinent. But it was still a quite town with an efficient Municipality. The population of the city was relatively stable until the coming of independence.

The face of the city changed after the Independence in 1947. No other city took the burnt of the migration as much as Karachi because every one wanted to be in capital and urban areas. After the emigration of the partition ceased, a second wave of exodus started from the rest of the country to Karachi: in search of better opportunities. It continues! And now Karachi has grown beyond proportions.

Karachi History


----------



## Hammy007

indian ocean from karachi beach


----------



## rangbaaz

beautiful city of light - apna Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Elmo

Omar1984 said:


> Interesting use of bathroom sieves there to make a sphere...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

View attachment 5ad513d085e0f56f8cee90f123136cda.jpg




View attachment 1c52ce9b33202e7d35088288d4952b8d.jpg




View attachment 47eea8be69728dd23e6efe2d37bbf030.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Masjid e Tooba














St. Patricks Cathedral

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Masjid e Tooba or Tooba Mosque (Urdu: &#1605;&#1587;&#1580;&#1583; &#1591;&#1608;&#1576;&#1648;&#1740 is located in Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

*Cape Mount *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammy007

please upload some pictures of kirthar range in GADAP town karachi, its vast and beautiful indeed


----------



## Moin91

Hammy I searched for Kirthar range & found these images.....




































Source:
http://offroadpakistan.com/pictures/kirthar_2005/


----------



## Moin91

more....





















Source:
http://offroadpakistan.com/pictures/kirthar_2005/


----------



## Moin91

Source:
Kirthar 2005 (4x4 Offroaders Club Karachi)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammy007

Kirthar Mountains (Urdu: &#1603;&#1608;&#1607; &#1705;&#1740;&#1585; &#1578;&#1726;&#1585 (Sindhi: &#1705;&#1610;&#1585; &#1663;&#1585; &#1580;&#1576;&#1604 are a Mountain Range located in Balochistan and Sindh provinces of Pakistan. The Range extends southward for about 190 miles (300 km) from the Mula River in east-central Balochistan to Cape Monze (Muari) west of Karachi on the Arabian Sea.

its hard to find the exact snaps of kirthar range part located in karachi but seems familiar nice efforts cheers.


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 4arlover

nice upload !!!


----------



## Jung yw

However we are nowhere near to India in terms of infrastructure and development. They have witnessed tremendous development in the last decade. God knows how many indian women were sold to the west. India's total GDP is twelve times that of Pakistan and GDP per capita is twice now. They are the second fastest growing economy after China. All my Pakistani brothers will we ever be able to catch up with them.


----------



## TOPGUN

Beautyful city indeed mashallah


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

The Port Tower planned for Karachi, the financial capital of Pakistan, with collaboration from investors from abroad, the Karachi Port Trust is taking on a Rs. 20 billion project, the Port Tower Complex, the tower would have been 1,947 ft (593 m)[1] high.

As planned, it comprised of a hotel, a shopping center, and an Expo center. The main feature of the venture included a revolving restaurant and a viewing gallery offering a panoramic view of city's coastline.

The Tower was planned to be located at the Clifton shoreline.


----------



## fawwaxs

*Crescent Bay *is a 75-acre development featuring high and mid-rise towers for residential and commercial use, a shopping centre and five-star beachfront hotel in Karachi, Pakistan. Launched on May 31, 2006 as part of a US$2.4 billion investment in Pakistan by Emaar properties. The towers will contain approximately 4,000 residential apartments. Crescent Bay is located within Karachi's DHA Phase 8 and in close proximity to the DHA golf course.



---------- Post added at 05:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 AM ----------

*Dolmen Towers* are two 40 storey skyscrapers under construction in Karachi, Pakistan for residential and commercial use.



---------- Post added at 05:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 AM ----------

*Creek Marina *project located in Phase VIII of DHA Karachi, when completed in three years will lay claim to first real 6-star residential development in Pakistan, offering uncompromising luxury & unobstructed ocean & golf-course views. The location is complimented by its close proximity to the proposed Raffles International Club which is also being developed concurrently.

Creek Marina has been designed to unrivalled standards of spatial planning, luxury, finishes & facilities offered by other world class residences in advanced cities like New York, London, Singapore, Hong Kong & Sydney.


----------



## fawwaxs

*Creek Marina* project located in Phase VIII of DHA Karachi, when completed in three years will lay claim to first real 6-star residential development in Pakistan, offering uncompromising luxury & unobstructed ocean & golf-course views. The location is complimented by its close proximity to the proposed Raffles International Club which is also being developed concurrently.

Creek Marina has been designed to unrivalled standards of spatial planning, luxury, finishes & facilities offered by other world class residences in advanced cities like New York, London, Singapore, Hong Kong & Sydney.


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## Moin91

*Karachi after Rain..!!*





















^ photos by i_sold_dreams786

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91

^ photo by Musti Mohsin





^photo by IADina

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

^ photos by Musti Mohsin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## amigos

There is always something very charming about Karachi!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## &#26368;&#29233;&#39640;&#21476;&#38518;

nice pics, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

very good projects going on...especially the port towers...

BTW Sky scrappers look ery good in pics. But i dint know why i have always hated living in one..somehow i feel jailed in a flat in a tower..i choose individual house with a lawn (however small that may be ) any time over a duplex flat..
feel free to disagree
but again i am more of a farmhouse kind of guy..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeeRain

Karachi seems a nice modern cosmopolitan city.

That was not the impression that one gets from all the news about the place and the activities of the MQM there.

There is a bit of a parallel with Mumbai and its Shiv Sena I guess.


----------



## Meengla

jha said:


> very good projects going on...especially the port towers...
> 
> BTW Sky scrappers look ery good in pics. *But i dint know why i have always hated living in one..somehow i feel jailed in a flat in a tower..i choose individual house with a lawn (however small that may be ) any time over a duplex flat..*
> feel free to disagree
> but again i am more of a farmhouse kind of guy..



Me too! I would rather live in a mobile home surrounded by land and greenery if I am too poor than to live in a luxury penthouse. Earth is our mother. Concrete is too harsh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

jha said:


> very good projects going on...especially the port towers...
> 
> BTW Sky scrappers look ery good in pics. But i dint know why i have always hated living in one..somehow i feel jailed in a flat in a tower..i choose individual house with a lawn (however small that may be ) any time over a duplex flat..
> feel free to disagree
> but again i am more of a farmhouse kind of guy..



I have to admit, after responding to margalla towers in 2005 i have a uneasy relationship with hi-rise buildings...


----------



## sparklingway

jha said:


> very good projects going on...especially the port towers...
> 
> BTW Sky scrappers look ery good in pics. But i dint know why i have always hated living in one..somehow i feel jailed in a flat in a tower..i choose individual house with a lawn (however small that may be ) any time over a duplex flat..
> feel free to disagree
> but again i am more of a farmhouse kind of guy..



South Asian metropolitan areas should necessarily discourage individual houses and large real estate expansions. Our population densities demand that we live like Tokyo, not Dubai. Apartments should be encouraged using tax incentives.

I'm no apartment guy but seriously our urban upper middle classes are used to too much comfort. They have to squeeze in to compensate for a better city environment and learn to live tougher.



RescueRanger said:


> I have to admit, after responding to margalla towers in 2005 i have a uneasy relationship with hi-rise buildings...



Must have been a terrible day. Imagine the horror of the FDNY and emergency personnel at the WTC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M8R

Well it's about time Pakistanis start looking into Apartments because land should be wasted on big houses.Even luxurious apartments can be built but anyway even i can't live in Apartment for more then 3-5 days.


----------



## Moin91




----------



## Moin91

---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

*BAGH-E-IBNEQASAIM*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## into the wild

amazing picture, my wallpaper from now on!!


----------



## v9s

into the wild said:


> amazing picture, my wallpaper from now on!!



this picture goes perfectly with this song:







The pic kinda reminds me of GTA: vice city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## into the wild

rom vice city best songf


----------



## into the wild




----------



## Moin91

Building of Cultural Center Sindh






Governer House, Karachi






Bara Dari, Bagh-e-Jinnah, Karachi


----------



## Moin91




----------



## Moin91

safari Park / Go Ash Adventure






The National Bank of Pakistan(Headquarter, Karachi)






KPT






EFU House






Bin Qasim Park(Jehangir Kothari Parade)






Clifton Beach

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TariqRaheel

waaaaaaaao gr8....


----------



## T-Faz




----------



## T-Faz




----------



## T-Faz




----------



## T-Faz




----------



## T-Faz




----------



## T-Faz




----------



## T-Faz




----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

KMC Building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Sindh High Court





Swami Narayan Temple





Holy Trinity Cathedral 





---------- Post added at 01:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

Karachi 1900





Present Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Thanks for sharing. Love Karachi.


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009

Karachi Port Grand Food Street.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

Napiers Tavern





Napiers Bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Mohatta Palace








St Patrick's Cathedral












Benazir Bhutto Park

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Hindu Gymkhana





Clifton





Malir River bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## silent hill



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## silent hill

karachi at night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silent hill



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## v9s

silent hill said:


>



What building is that? never seen that before.


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## Hasnain2009

v9s said:


> What building is that? never seen that before.



Dolmen City Karachi.(Designed Is changed now)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009

Karachi by Nabeel Ejaz

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Xeric

Hasnain2009 said:


>



Oh i remember this! Every time it land At Jinnah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aristocrat

Very nice.Could some1post pictures with people in it too plz.Its just that u get easily all the landmarks by google search but very few with people in them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Nazimabad Underpass










Manora 





Paradise Point

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Karachiite

NUST PNEC





Shahra-e-Pakistan at Karimabad





National Stadium Flyover





Karsaz Golf Club





Karsaz Flyover

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Mashallah grow Karachi grow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSher

Karachi is a beautiful city.


----------



## ajay26

Does Karachi have nightlife and dance bars? like b4 they had in mumbai


----------



## T-Faz

ajay26 said:


> Does Karachi have nightlife and dance bars? like b4 they had in mumbai



Yes it does, but you gotta know the place to know where to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Yeah there are a few nightclubs in Karachi. But most of them aren't legal lol. There are also private dance parties but you gotta have connections.


----------



## ajay26

YouTube - Karachi Night Club


I saw this on Youtube it seems like there are underground raves in karachi reminds me of the ones you get in pune and goa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

ajay26 said:


> YouTube - Karachi Night Club
> 
> 
> I saw this on Youtube it seems like there are underground raves in karachi reminds me of the ones you get in pune and goa



send hakeemullah mehsud and mollah omer here, they will straightawy have heart attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

ajay26 said:


> YouTube - Karachi Night Club



I like seeing non-political(laid back) Pakistanis like this. Most of the Pakistanis here in New York are like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

its like few grains of sugar in a sack of wheat..


----------



## American Pakistani

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-ucml34Hy0&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

YouTube - SunWayLagoon Water Park Karachi Part 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Hasnain2009 said:


> Karachi by Nabeel Ejaz






Cool Cool Cool so Cool Pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Evil Flare

v9s said:


> What building is that? never seen that before.



Fake pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

DHA Golf Club





Clifton





View from Hill Park









Seaview Apartments

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

*Tower/LightHouse*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

There is a star of David on the merewether clock tower, I think it confirms that the free masons built this clock tower. 

Few more pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

Queen Elizabeth with President Ayub Khan on Victoria Road Karachi in 1961. The whole road was made out of marble just for her.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

Mystapaki - Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Karachiite

Abdul Razzak Tabba Circle





View From Mehran Hotel





Karachi Gymkhana





Hindu Gymkhana










Saddar Town Assembly Park

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Manora






Karachi Port














KMC Building

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Karachiite

Luxury Beach Hotel





Floating Restaurant

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Karachiite

Boat Basin





Karsaz





FTC 





Area around Sh. Faisal

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## aviator

Can someone also post some pictures of Gulshan-e-iqbal area, I guess that's a commercial area with more of houses but just wanna see how it is.


----------



## hammyy2k

Aashiq said:


> Boat Basin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karsaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Area around Sh. Faisal



nice pictures boy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Ignore the date it's wrong.

courtesy of T-Faz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

^^^^

Yes, I know.

I took these pictures and they can be found a few pages back.


----------



## T-Faz

The right side of Benazir Shaheed Park is viewable only, the main central part and left parts are not visible, the video also has the park at night.

A must visit for anyone who comes to Karachi, its more of a relaxing, dating spot.

They do not allow male(s), you need to be with a girl or your family to enter.






Here is a an aerial shot of the park, courtesy of Aashiq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

karachi is the most famous city in pakistan...i guess.


----------



## Karachiite

T-Faz said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Yes, I know.
> 
> I took these pictures and they can be found a few pages back.



Oh LMAO, my bad lol.


----------



## ajtr

T-Faz said:


> The right side of Benazir Shaheed Park is viewable only, the main central part and left parts are not visible, the video also has the park at night.
> 
> A must visit for anyone who comes to Karachi, its more of a relaxing, dating spot.
> 
> They do not allow male(s), you need to be with a girl or your family to enter.
> 
> YouTube - Benazir Shaheed Park
> 
> Here is a an aerial shot of the park, courtesy of Aashiq.


So pakistan too got this habit of naming Evey thing after Bhutto like Gandhi in india(though they are adopted Gandhi not the original ones)


----------



## American Pakistani

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6hH0uGkntA

Aah I miss the rain of Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Bagh ibne Qasim








cc Benny Lin

Mangroves in Karachi





Aram Bagh (previously known as Ram Bagh) it is said that Ram and Sita spent a night here while on route to Hinglaj.





cc Karachi Wala

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Karachiite

Amazing Karachi Aerial Views

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hammy007

wooh, nice pix ashiq, so good!!!, are these yours??


----------



## TOPGUN

Nice pic's mashallah... Karachi is big and beautyful city with the right direction from the right gov it can be alot better can't wait to go back to visit


----------



## Hammy007

TOPGUN said:


> Nice pic's mashallah... Karachi is big and beautyful city with the right direction from the right gov it can be alot better can't wait to go back to visit



i was wondering if u were originally from karachi?? because u visit this thread alot


----------



## TOPGUN

Hammy007 said:


> i was wondering if u were originally from karachi?? because u visit this thread alot



Yes brother iam  and so is my family

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Sea View Road in DHA Phase 8, Karachi. A few years ago this road was pretty much isolated but now it has been bombarded with new restaurants not to mention the under construction apartments like Creek marina and Emaar's billion dollar Crescent Bay near the road.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Aashiq said:


> Sea View Road in DHA Phase 8, Karachi. A few years ago this road was pretty much isolated but now it has been bombarded with new restaurants not to mention the under construction apartments like Creek marina and Emaar's billion dollar Crescent Bay near the road.



Very nice pictures, Hey is Emaar Cresent Bay project alive? I thought it was cancelled, can you plz tell me its completion date?

Kababish is the same which have a branch in NY or is it different?


----------



## Karachiite

American Pakistani said:


> Very nice pictures, Hey is Emaar Cresent Bay project alive? I thought it was cancelled, can you plz tell me its completion date?
> 
> Kababish is the same which have a branch in NY or is it different?



Crescent Bay is very much on. They have started making the 2 coral towers.
Here are the Under Construction pics from a few months ago


























Crescent Bay will take around 8-10 years to complete which includes the 45 towers, the hotel,malls,hospitals,schools, parks, roads etc. 
But these 2 coral towers will be completed and ready to move in by 2012.
Sorry not sure about Kababish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Aashiq said:


> Crescent Bay is very much on. They have started making the 2 coral towers.
> Crescent Bay will take around 8-10 years to complete which includes the 45 towers, the hotel,malls,hospitals,schools, parks, roads etc.
> But these 2 coral towers will be completed and ready to move in by 2012.
> Sorry not sure about Kababish.



Thanx to Allah, dunno but someone in youtube told me that the project was cancelled. Thanx alot for letting me know, & can you tell me what is the main purpose of these 2 towers, i mean these are for buisness purpose or apartments or what, & how tall are they.Thanx in advance.

If you have time & can find pictures of Jauhar than post them as well, as i live there. In 2008 the buildings like Rufi towers, the Green & black colored Rufi building, the Alpine Plaza & Bismillah towers were started i wanna see those how they looks now if completed. Thanx.


----------



## Karachiite

American Pakistani said:


> Thanx to Allah, dunno but someone in youtube told me that the project was cancelled. Thanx alot for letting me know, & can you tell me what is the main purpose of these 2 towers, i mean these are for buisness purpose or apartments or what, & how tall are they.Thanx in advance.
> 
> If you have time & can find pictures of Jauhar than post them as well, as i live there. In 2008 the buildings like Rufi towers, the Green & black colored Rufi building, the Alpine Plaza & Bismillah towers were started i wanna see those how they looks now if completed. Thanx.



These 2 towers are apartments, I believe the rest of the 45 towers will be apartments as well plus a hotel and stuff. They are like 20-25 stories tall I think. 
Here's a render of the coral towers





And I will find pictures of Jauhar. There are lots of under construction residential buildings in that area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Gulistan e Jauhar



















Rabia City

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Shaheed e Milat










Korangi





Hassan Square

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## W.11

American Pakistani said:


> Very nice pictures, Hey is Emaar Cresent Bay project alive? I thought it was cancelled, can you plz tell me its completion date?
> 
> Kababish is the same which have a branch in NY or is it different?



its kebabeesh lollzz

we have kebabish is uk too lolzz


----------



## Durrak




----------



## Durrak




----------



## Durrak



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Durrak

---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Karachiite

*DHA Golf Club*
















*Creek vista*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Great pic's thx to both of you guys...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak_Sher

Pakistan is a beautiful country if we can get rid of the mullahs and politicians causing trouble, that would be awesome. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

Thnx for liking the pics guys. 

Now some colonial architecture

Jinnah House and Museum 





Karachi Cantt Railway Station

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fida jan

this is my karachi!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karachiite

More historic Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Faz

http://www.*************.org/images/hotels/Sharaton-Karachi-Hotel-2.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Faz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burger Boy

T-Faz said:


>



Does anyone have a picture from when the arch complete. btw when did it fall?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Mubarak village near Karachi










Cape Mount beach





View from Country Club Apartments

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite

The Karachi of the past
1982










1976

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Awesome images dear, Karachi is indeed the works. Would like to see pictures of Marina Creek development.

Keep up the excellent work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Unfortunately the construction of Creek marina is currently halted due to some complications within the management.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Recent Karachi Winter Rains

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

Clifton






Sh. Faisal






Karsaz






Karsaz Golf Course






Flickr: ZAK!'s Photostream

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad

Nice pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

mr windjammer do you live /ed in karachi, thanks.. just curious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

To be honest I find many of these photos and the architecture of Karachi and several other Pakistani cities to be less than beautiful, that's being nice.

The architecture is outdated, buildings made up of cheap concrete, very mundane style architecture, sometimes very sandy streets, etc. Several members here are posting pictures in a frenzy as if there is something to get worked up about, as if there is beauty to see. Maybe it's just me and my particular taste but I don't see much beauty in these pictures nor in many sites of Karachi.

Cities like Tokyo, Istanbul, Paris, Rome, Venice, Shanghai, Hong Kong, Madrid, Barcelona, Zurich, Berlin, Sydney, now those are beautiful cities, cities that captivate the human imagination. Their architecture, glitz and glamor, cleanliness, modernity, and chic!

Not only is it important to have a beautiful city, but the people of the city also have to be well-dressed, sometimes in Pakistani cities public falls short of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

^^
No one's forcing you to like this city or appreciate it but I will keep posting pictures of Karachi because it's my city and it's significance in the world is huge.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A1Kaid

^ You don't get it do you? It's not about a matter of force...smh How about this no one is forcing you to agree to my posts, no one is forcing yo to realize the truth that the city sucks compared to the great
International cities of the world...

Besides Karachi's matter of significance in the world is not huge, please get real and less city-crazy-patriot.


----------



## Karachiite

A1Kaid said:


> ^ You don't get it do you? It's not about a matter of force...smh How about this no one is forcing you to agree to my posts, no one is forcing yo to realize the truth that the city sucks compared to the great
> International cities of the world...
> 
> Besides Karachi's matter of significance in the world is not huge, please get real and less city-crazy-patriot.



in 1947 Karachi hosted took over millions of refugees in merely a few days. World Financial Centre in Seoul is designed and modeled after Karachi. During the soviet war and even now Karachi continue to host millions of refugees from Afghanistan, Tajikistan and other countries. All these cities you mentioned above are hundred year old cities. Karachi was only a small fishing village before the British made it into a small port city and then a few years later Pakistan came into being. 
It's not easy to handle a city with over 18 million people, most of them who are not even born in Karachi and only come here to make money then leave without even caring for the city. 

btw if there was no Karachi there pretty much wouldn't be a Pakistan. 

And if you hate Karachi then don't come here and start crying about how bad it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

hello kaid, karachi is very imp to pakistan, you compared it to barcelona, rome etc et, do you know how small these cities are as compared to karachi, karachi has an enormous gdp, and also it has a vast potential, rome doesnt host mulicultural people as karachi does, karachi has got a heart and soul like every city does and no other city can have that same heart and soul... if government in the federal is right than karachi can grow up to such an extend you cant imagine... thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

Karachiite said:


> in 1947 Karachi hosted took over millions of refugees in merely a few days. World Financial Centre in Seoul is designed and modeled after Karachi. During the soviet war and even now Karachi continue to host millions of refugees from Afghanistan, Tajikistan and other countries. All these cities you mentioned above are hundred year old cities. Karachi was only a small fishing village before the British made it into a small port city and then a few years later Pakistan came into being.
> It's not easy to handle a city with over 18 million people, most of them who are not even born in Karachi and only come here to make money then leave without even caring for the city.
> 
> btw if there was no Karachi there pretty much wouldn't be a Pakistan.
> 
> And if you hate Karachi then don't come here and start crying about how bad it is.


 
Spare me the sentimental bs. Every major city has a terrible story. Berlin was completely destroyed (as well as much of the country) in WWII German's are a brilliant people capable of great things they strived and renewed Berlin and made it the great city we see today.

Israel also for example took desert land and small Arab cities to cities we see today like Haifa and Tel Aviv, and they had to emigrate to the land in the 1940's and declared independence a few months after Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Karachi is important to Pakistan and the region, but it's not important to the world. Many people in West and probably other parts of Asia probably haven't even heard of Karachi like the hear of other great cities like Berlin, Shanghai, Hong Kong, Paris, Rome, or even Dubai, etc.


----------



## A1Kaid

Aston-Martin said:


> hello kaid, karachi is very imp to pakistan, you compared it to barcelona, rome etc et, do you know how small these cities are as compared to karachi, karachi has an enormous gdp, and also it has a vast potential, rome doesnt host mulicultural people as karachi does, karachi has got a heart and soul like every city does and no other city can have that same heart and soul... if government in the federal is right than karachi can grow up to such an extend you cant imagine... thanks



Okay thanks.


----------



## Karachiite

A1Kaid said:


> Spare me the sentimental bs. Every major city has a terrible story. Berlin was completely destroyed (as well as much of the country) in WWII German's are a brilliant people capable of great things they strived and renewed Berlin and made it the great city we see today.
> 
> Israel also for example took desert land and small Arab cities to cities we see today like Haifa and Tel Aviv, and they had to emigrate to the land in the 1940's and declared independence a few months after Pakistan.


 
What is Berlin's population? And then compare that to Karachi's 18+ million. I'm pretty sure Haifa and Tel Aviv's population combined is still not bigger then Karachi's. Compare Karachi to cities with similar population then you will know. These cities you talk about are tourist destinations. Karachi is not for tourists, it's a mega city where you will find both good and bad. 
Also these cities you speak of don't have a corrupt and unstable governments. Karachi has come a long way since 1947 and I'm proud of that fact. 

If you don't like Karachi then simply don't look at the pictures then bark about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

^ Lol truth hurts. Go and find more excuses.


----------



## Karachiite

A1Kaid said:


> ^ Lol truth hurts. Go and find more excuses.


 
Its ok keep barking about Karachi not being the same as tiny cities like Venice that have been around for thousands of years. I wonder why there are people from all over the world in this crap city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

A1Kaid said:


> ^ Lol truth hurts. Go and find more excuses.


 
hello, kaid, whats your problem, i dont understand, i like to discuss with you but you are just behaving like....(what can i say bro)

karachi is one of the largest cities in the world, check on wiki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jayron

A1Kaid said:


> Spare me the sentimental bs. Every major city has a terrible story. Berlin was completely destroyed (as well as much of the country) in WWII German's are a brilliant people capable of great things they strived and renewed Berlin and made it the great city we see today.
> 
> Israel also for example took desert land and small Arab cities to cities we see today like Haifa and Tel Aviv, and they had to emigrate to the land in the 1940's and declared independence a few months after Pakistan.


 
No one is claiming Karachi as the best city in the world. But a person's home town would be his/her favorite and will always be special. The glitz and glamor of shiny western cities cannot compensate that. I think these pictures are really nice and does justice to the great city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RJReynolds

I have visited Karachi several times in last decade. I found it very exciting, vibrant and colorful! Like any other mega city, Karachi has its share of problems and we can not turn a blind eye to it. Besides its short comings, every Karachiite has to show some degree of partiotism and love for the city.
I will not be bothered by comments from any ignorant fool. Please continue on posting awesome pictures.
We the Turks love Pakistanis because they are Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EagleEyes

Welcome Reynolds, thank you for your kind words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

A1Kaid said:


> Karachi is important to Pakistan and the region, but it's not important to the world. Many people in West and probably other parts of Asia probably haven't even heard of Karachi like the hear of other great cities like Berlin, Shanghai, Hong Kong, Paris, Rome, or even Dubai, etc.


 
Brother you are comparing developed economically well cities to Karachi. Right now Pakistan is going through a tough stage mainly because of the war of terror and corruption. You will see soon when Karachi finishes building its crescent island and thousands of projects currently under construction in Karachi and with Centaurus Islamabad and New Islamabad International Airport, you will see then how magnificant Pakistan's major cities are. Also Pakistan needs to build its economy to become like China, UAE, Germany, etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RJReynolds

Thank you posting rules brother! I hope we learn to ignore non respectful members and avoid any heartaches.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

very nice words turkish brother, btw can you shed some light on your trip please, how did u find pakistan experience the people the difference btw turks and pakistanis?? thanks...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

RJReynolds said:


> Thank you posting rules brother! I hope we learn to ignore non respectful members and avoid any heartaches.


 

Your getting awfully too emotional and personal here on a subject that doesn't relate to you. It's really dissapointing you cannot handle criticism (or what you call disrespect) without replying back with derogatory language. It reflects something.

That's as much time I will devote to responding to you.


----------



## RJReynolds

Thank you brother for your comment. I have some great stories and experiences to share here, but I will do it in a due course of time. My first trip was dated back in 1998 while working for UNICEF. We were immunization project for under priveleged children of northern Pakistan. Sedat Laciner, the project leader was very well versed in local Pakistani languages. 
More to come..


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite

Creek Vistas















DHA Golf club





---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------

Korangi Fish Harbour

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RJReynolds

Nice. clean and crisp pictures. Keep on doing what you do best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## @nline

Beautiful pics of Karachi city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RJReynolds

I was in Karachi when they first announced this project back 2003/04


----------



## Karachiite

*Steel Town*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RJReynolds

Where is Steel Town? I am not familiar with this part of city.



Karachiite said:


> *Steel Town*


----------



## Dance

Great pictures! Glad to see that Karachi is developing more and more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RJReynolds

Is law and order situation improving in Karachi? We hear nothing but terrible news everyday.


----------



## Karachiite

Steel Town is in the northern part of the city near Bin Qasim Port.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

RJReynolds said:


> Is law and order situation improving in Karachi? We hear nothing but terrible news everyday.


 
Unfortunately not really, target killings,crimes, and political tensions have risen in the past couple of years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SurvivoR

Its a fucked up city now dude... the only respite for this city were the days when Musharraf was in power and Mustafa Kamal was the mayor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachiite thank you for sharing.
Keep it up and keep coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

Pics by Mystapaki

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sayonara

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5307/5613691207_7a96be866b_b.jpg

nice view man!!!

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...3302353137_109340433136_6538589_3749948_n.jpg

my college


----------



## Omar1984

DJ College, Karachi


----------



## Karachiite

Omar1984 said:


> Bahria college Karachi



That's not Bahria College, it's DJ Science College.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

War cemetery in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

*SUNWAY LAGOON WATER PARK*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## sidramalik100

thank you by great sharing and i have enjoy there so much


----------



## Karachiite

^^
No problem






cc Malak Suleman

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Karachi Marriot Hotel







Karachi Regent Plaza Hotel







Karachi Sheraton Hotel













Karachi Pearl Continental Hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Inside Sheraton Karachi


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## arihant

!OH God, Karachi is so nice. But it depends on politician how to strengthen it further.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazorMC

Omar1984 said:


>



Thanks for the wonderful posts and all the effort.
Can someone tell me which picture this is ?


----------



## Karachiite

Sandspit Beach

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

RazorMC said:


> Thanks for the wonderful posts and all the effort.
> Can someone tell me which picture this is ?


 
Its called Bagh Ibn-e-Qasim, the country&#8217;s largest park spreaded over 130 acres and was inaugurated by Former President Pervez Musharraf. 

The park is so enormous that it can accommodate at least 300,000 people.


Heres another picture of this amazing park.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## red_baron

Omar1984 said:


> Its called Bagh Ibn-e-Qasim, the country&#8217;s largest park spreaded over 130 acres and was inaugurated by Former President Pervez Musharraf.
> 
> The park is so enormous that it can accommodate at least 300,000 people.
> 
> 
> Heres another picture of this amazing park.


 
looks like an airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RJReynolds

Thanks, I will look forward to your posts everyday!


----------



## 53fd

Karachiite, there's one thing I'd like Karachi to improve, & that are its beaches. I just don't like all the camel poo in the beaches there, the camels need to be taken somewhere else, & replaced by young boys & girls 

Btw, which ones are the best beaches in Karachi? I heard the French Beach is good, but the Boat View beach (or whatever its called) in Clifton (close to the West Wind Apartments I believe isn't too great. There's also one that's close to that movie theater, across the street) needs to be made better. I go to Karachi often, but never really to the beaches. Isn't there a beach in Defence Phase VI extension close to the Royal Rodale Club as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RJReynolds

I agree, Karachi beaches need more attention as far as cleanliness and maintenance! When I lived in Karachi, my favorite beach was french beach, kind of secluded but lacks basic amenities!


----------



## Karachiite

bilalhaider said:


> Karachiite, there's one thing I'd like Karachi to improve, & that are its beaches. I just don't like all the camel poo in the beaches there, the camels need to be taken somewhere else, & replaced by young boys & girls


 
It's true the beaches need to be properly maintained and cleaned. Replaced by young boys and girls? Pedo much lol.



bilalhaider said:


> Btw, which ones are the best beaches in Karachi? I think the French Beach is good, but the Boat View beach (or whatever its called) in Clifton (close to the West Wind Apartments I believe. There's also one that's close to that movie theater, across the street) needs to be made better. I go to Karachi often, but never really to the beaches. Isn't there a beach in Defence Phase VI extension close to the Royal Rodale Club as well?



French beach is a great beach. I think your talking about Boat Basin, the parks there are nice. But the beach is called Clifton beach or sea view, it can get a little crowded there and they have floodlights so you can go there at night. 

And yeah Defence phase 6 has a a beach too. You can keep going on sea view road, it takes you to the end of Dha Karachi and into the arabian sea if you want lol. 

But the best beaches in my opinion are Hawks Bay, Paradise Point and French beach. Russian beach and sandspit are also nice. The beaches past hawkes bay are amazing, especially the ones in Mubarak Village. But if you wanna commit suicide Gaddani is the best beach to do it lol.


----------



## 53fd

Karachiite said:


> It's true the beaches need to be properly maintained and cleaned. Replaced by young boys and girls? Pedo much lol.



Lol, that sounded wrong lol, I'm a young guy too (22). 




> French beach is a great beach. I think your talking about Boat Basin, the parks there are nice. But the beach is called Clifton beach or sea view, it can get a little crowded there and they have floodlights so you can go there at night.



I know Boat Basin, I was born in Karachi & I spent my first 3-4 years in my Boat Basin apartment as a child. The apartments there used to be much nicer than what they are now I believe. I was talking about the Clifton Beach, a little too crowded for my liking, & not attracting the best crowd either. I love Sea View, I love the whole DHA & Clifton area; not to say the other areas in Karachi aren't great either, Iqbal Town, Gulistan-e-Jauhar, Federal-B Area, KDA Chowrangi, Sadar etc have their own charm.



> But the best beaches in my opinion are Hawks Bay, Paradise Point and French beach. Russian beach and sandspit are also nice. The beaches past hawkes bay are amazing, especially the ones in Mubarak Village.


 
I'm pretty sure I've been to Hawks Bay Beach, but that was a while ago, can't really recall much from it, even though I'm positive I've been there. Don't think I've been to the Russian Beach. I'm not positive I've been to Paradise Point either. Could you give a little more description about the location of each of these beaches, & which ones attract the best crowds? I'm pretty familiar with the locations in Karachi, so I won't get lost with your locations, it'll give me something new to do when I visit Karachi the next time. Maybe post a few pictures?

I love Karachi, I think it's very cosmopolitan & hip. It is a city of great extremes too. Some of the kids that live in their posh mansions in DHA phase 5 and 6 are a little pretentious though, with a s*it load of money to waste; which isn't cool in my opinion, but I guess there are bad apples around everywhere.


----------



## 53fd

*Art Scene in Karachi:*

*T2F Cafe:*


----------



## Karachiite

Hakes Bay is on a very thin little strip that attaches to Manora. Russian Beach is near Gharo somewhere behind a steel mill , thats where it gets it's name I guess. Paradise Point you can say looks like a greek beach with all those weird stone structures but recently the famous natural arch structure broke off. It's near Hawkes Bay but more to the west side near the Balochistan border. 
If your lucky enough you can spot a few nice goris at hawkes bay but that's only in the early morning because in the afternoon it can get a little hairy there with the crowd. But imo French beach is the best followed by some unknown and secluded beaches near Mubarak Village. 

Karachi is great and all but one thing I hate about this city is that it doesn't rain a lot .

And I'll post some pics of beaches including their locations soon


----------



## Dance

bilalhaider said:


> I love Karachi, I think it's very cosmopolitan & hip. It is a city of great extremes too..



That pretty much sums up Karachi pretty well!


----------



## Karachiite

*Paradise Point*















Paradise Point, Karachi

*Hawks Bay*















Hawkes Bay, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite

*French Beach*















French Beach, Karachi

*Clifton Beach*















Those are sea shells not garbage or poop


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## roadrunner

Karachiite said:


>


 
These should be transformed into Sharm el Shaykh beaches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*Arabian Sea Country Club*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance

I miss Karachi


----------



## flameboard

khanz said:


> I hope they're not poaching those dolphins or anything are they ?


 
These idiots were picking up and messing around with the dolphins. So some people decided for the animals safety these dolphins would have to be driven away otherwise they could be hurt.


----------



## Karachiite

Dance said:


> I miss Karachi


 
You should visit it again. 

*Beach Luxury Hotel*





*NIC Building*





*Defence Garden Flats*





*Bagh Ibne Qasim*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

*KPT Interchange*





Pearl Residency 





Jinnah International Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Karachi is called city of lights for a reason

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## codenamegibraltar

thinking of returning to karachi......


----------



## Karachiite

*Karachi's Port*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite

Let me introduce you guys to the architecture of Saddar in Karachi. It is a great example of religious and ethnic diversity in Karachi. 

*The Eduljeee Dinshaw Charitable Dispensary*





*Victoria Furniture Market *





*Real Life Assurance Co Building*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*Khyber Hotel*





*Mohamed Ali Building
*





*Empress Market
*




IIC Road Skyline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp

well have u ever seen banglore, just visit once


----------



## S.M.R

Some underpasses:
















---------- Post added at 02:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------




naveenp said:


> well have u ever seen banglore, just visit once


 
Please post pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------


----------



## S.M.R

---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------


----------



## S.M.R

---------- Post added at 02:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faisaljaffery

naveenp said:


> well have u ever seen banglore, just visit once


 
Can you post some of the pics of banglore here so we can see the difference

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faisaljaffery

Karachi Is the Heart of Pakistan and i love Karachi from core of my heart

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

Good News for Karachiites.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.M.R

---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.M.R

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Great, Thanks for sharing.
Looking forward to visit food site.


----------



## RJReynolds

Nice looking site for family outings! Kind of reminds of Navy Pier in Chicago. Good luck pakistani brothers!!


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

all the fuckking development work has stopped due to robber zardari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

U-571 said:


> all the fuckking development work has stopped due to robber zardari


 
What are you talking about? So much development is taking place in Karachi right now. And please stop blaming Zardari for all your problems. I agree he's bad but not that bad. It was you people who wanted democracy so here's democracy for you now. You people voted PPP in. You people removed Musharraf, it was him who started all these projects in Pakistan. Zardari isn't robbing Pakistan you people are. Start paying taxes, start paying the electricity bills, stop your extremism.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani

Welcome back Karachiite.

I was missing Karachi pictures alot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

Karachiite said:


> What are you talking about? So much development is taking place in Karachi right now. And please stop blaming Zardari for all your problems. I agree he's bad but not that bad. It was you people who wanted democracy so here's democracy for you now. You people voted PPP in. You people removed Musharraf, it was him who started all these projects in Pakistan. Zardari isn't robbing Pakistan you people are. Start paying taxes, start paying the electricity bills, stop your extremism.


 
WTF?? junior, are you alright??, i mean seriously, you dont make any sense

there are no developments going on in larachi since the removal of mustafa kemal

and btw, get some manners talking to senior members will ya??, im here since you were drinking your mama's milk


----------



## Karachiite

U-571 said:


> WTF?? junior, are you alright??, i mean seriously, you dont make any sense
> 
> there are no developments going on in larachi since the removal of mustafa kemal
> 
> and btw, get some manners talking to senior members will ya??, im here since you were drinking your mama's milk



WTF are you talking about? There is still development going on in Karachi. Yes under Mustafa Kamal Karachi was thriving but right now there is still development going on.

And lol you talk about respect but don't forget to insult my mom. Anyways keep going on with your personal insults, it's just a sign of you losing.


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## U-571

whats developments and projects are going on in karachi, its can have the news because im overseas


----------



## Karachiite

U-571 said:


> whats developments and projects are going on in karachi, its can have the news because im overseas



These are just from the top of my head. Go to the Development in Pakistan thread.

DHA City
Education City
Korangi Creek Industrial Park
Karachi Circular Railway
So many sewage lines are being repaired
So many new roads and old roads being repaired
Countless flyovers
So many hospitals
Karachi Deep Water Container Port
So many skyscrapers and highrises under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Has anyone been to the Port Grand?


----------



## Moin91

Karachiite said:


> What are you talking about? So much development is taking place in Karachi right now. And please stop blaming Zardari for all your problems. I agree he's bad but not that bad. It was you people who wanted democracy so here's democracy for you now. You people voted PPP in. You people removed Musharraf, it was him who started all these projects in Pakistan. Zardari isn't robbing Pakistan you people are. Start paying taxes, start paying the electricity bills, stop your extremism.


 
Excuse me Sir! hum ne naa to PPP ko vote dia aur na hi Zardari ko elect kia.... elections me itni corruption hoti hai k aap ki soch hai Sir... PPP ko vote dalnay walay ne kabhi khawaab bhi nahi socha hoga k Zardari is mulk ka saddar ban jaega...


----------



## Karachiite

Dance said:


> Has anyone been to the Port Grand?


 
Right after I left Karachi, Port grand opened . But I'll be back in a few weeks, would love to go there. It looks like an awesome place. 

Few more pics of Khi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.M.R

Dance said:


> Has anyone been to the Port Grand?


 
Yes, but came back and had dinner at BBQ tonight. Bcaz only families are allowed 

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rao Sahab

nice pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

---------- Post added at 07:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------


----------



## S.M.R

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------


----------



## S.M.R




----------



## S.M.R




----------



## S.M.R

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------

foreigners visiting Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## salvage

innocentboy said:


>


 
CD 70 ruling Pakistani roads
_mai tai honda hi laisan_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

innocentboy said:


> Yes, but came back and had dinner at BBQ tonight. Bcaz only families are allowed




Lol yeah I heard about it...some guy on express tribune actually wrote a blog saying how that rule was some kinf of "gender discrimination" towards men


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

Those foreign ladies could not afford a cab ride, eh?! Otherwise, very nice photo of them. I bet the rickshaw driver wouldn't mind if TWO of them sat beside him 

Those who are in Karachi: Please post photos and description of the Port Grand ; I mean original ones if you can? Thanks!


----------



## American Pakistani

Nice Video on Karachi city Life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance

Karachiite said:


>


 
That looks nice! Is that a part of port grand or something else?


----------



## Karachiite

Dance said:


> That looks nice! Is that a part of port grand or something else?


 
Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Park at Boat Basin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

all pictures taken by me....

Sunsets of Karachi...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.M.R




----------



## S.M.R

---------- Post added at 02:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------


----------



## S.M.R



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.M.R



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.M.R

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 53fd



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 53fd



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 53fd



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 53fd



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## salvage

thanks for sharing...karachi ka aik apna hi charm hai


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

Very nice & beutiful pictures.


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*Arena*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Awsome pic's i sure hope Karachi and Pakistan in general just grows with the grace of ALLAH and stays safe away from those who want to destroy it  may GOD bless Pakistan .


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite

Some historic architecture in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009

Wonderful pics karachiite


----------



## ghazi52

karachiite, love al pictures, thanks for sharing.
Please keep it up. great


----------



## Karachiite

Thanks guys

Few more pics


----------



## Karachiite

*14th August*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Karachiite

*Malir Fields*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## superNova

everybody in karachi says, malir always recieves the rain, i dont understand all other karachi part is barren but in malir its raining

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aakash_2410

City of Lights indeed!


----------



## Evil Flare

superNova said:


> everybody in karachi says, malir always recieves the rain, i dont understand all other karachi part is barren but in malir its raining


 
its closer to hyderabad i think


----------



## Karachiite

---------- Post added at 07:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*Port Qasim*





*Port of Karachi*





IIC Road from far away










Near Sheraton

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## nescafe

Karachiite said:


>


whats this place and its location ?? , the statues need to be photographed


----------



## Karachiite

Its Saint Patrick's Cathedral, might be the oldest church in Sindh. Its located near the Empress market. The interiors are amazing.


----------



## Karachiite

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

*Arabian Sea Country Club*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*Not sure if this has been posted before, none the less a new addition to the Karachi attractions. *

CHAI TIME at PORT GRAND Karachi part 1 - YouTube!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 53fd

Windjammer said:


> *Not sure if this has been posted before, none the less a new addition to the Karachi attractions. *
> 
> CHAI TIME at PORT GRAND Karachi part 1 - YouTube!



^^^ Just putting it in video form brother, so you can access the video from here than going to youtube:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite

*Auto Racing in Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite

Gather around kids, lets take a trip to the place where billions of dollars are traded every day. I'm talking about IIC Road

























*
Defence and Clifton Area*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Karachiite said:


>



What place is this & how much is the cost of house here. Looks nice & calm society.


----------



## Karachiite

American Pakistani said:


> What place is this & how much is the cost of house here. Looks nice & calm society.



This is Askari 4, I'm sorry don't know the prices of the houses but yeah its a good area.

Few more pics of Askari 4, just for you lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Karachiite said:


> This is Askari 4, I'm sorry don't know the prices of the houses but yeah its a good area.
> 
> Few more pics of Askari 4, just for you lol



hmmm Jauhar, i love this area.


----------



## Karachiite

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------





[/IMG]


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Sea View










Creek Vistas





Beach Luxury

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

*Steel Town*


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*is that ship resturaunt flop*


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## Karachiite

GHOST RIDER said:


> *is that ship resturaunt flop*



No I don't think so.


----------



## 53fd




----------



## THE MASK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

bilalhaider said:


>


 
This one is from Lahore.


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

2-3 week old pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

*Port Grand*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Karachiite

*MA Jinnah Road*






*Bahadaurabad*





*National Stadium*





*Avari Tower*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

---------- Post added at 01:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baqai

here are few i took the other day, All of them are taken in Karachi Gymkhana Club.

Canon 550D/T2i with Kit Lens





















and here are few i took some time back, same camera

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## W.11

^^ my father works in UASC


----------



## 53fd

Karachiite said:


>



WOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## American Pakistani

^^My best picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## A1Kaid

Why don't some of you actually post photos you yourself took? Instead of showing all these professionally taking photographs.


----------



## Karachiite

---------- Post added at 01:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------




A1Kaid said:


> Why don't some of you actually post photos you yourself took? Instead of showing all these professionally taking photographs.



Give me an airline ticket to Pakistan and I'll personally go and take pictures for you.


----------



## A1Kaid

American Pakistani said:


>




None of them probably even have a license to drive. Also no need to pay for car insurance either. Hey that's great.


----------



## A1Kaid

Karachiite said:


> ---------- Post added at 01:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> Give me an airline ticket to Pakistan and I'll personally go and take pictures for you.



Isn't Karachi your city? You should already have photos of your city. I have photos of the city where I live in.


----------



## Karachiite

A1Kaid said:


> Isn't Karachi your city? You should already have photos of your city. I have photos of the city where I live in.



When I was living in Karachi, I posted some pics that I took. Right now I'm not going to be in Karachi till July and since my arms are not long enough to reach Karachi all the way from Toronto, I'm posting recent pics from the internet.


----------



## darkinsky

Karachiite said:


> When I was living in Karachi, I posted some pics that I took. Right now I'm not going to be in Karachi till July and since my arms are not long enough to reach Karachi all the way from Toronto, I'm posting recent pics from the internet.



why your arms are not big enough?, man you are not human!


----------



## Karachiite

darkinsky said:


> why your arms are not big enough?, man you are not human!



I'm a jinn


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## A1Kaid

I don't see anything beautiful in those last three pictures, and there's a guy not walking on the sidewalk. In the second picture that part of the city is badly lit, mostly car lights give illimuniatoln. So many things have to be improved.

It would be almost embarrassing to take out my white female friends to Karachi, unless it's the posh areas.


----------



## Karachiite

A1Kaid said:


> I don't see anything beautiful in those last three pictures, and there's a guy not walking on the sidewalk. In the second picture that part of the city is badly lit, mostly car lights give illimuniatoln. So many things have to be improved.
> 
> It would be almost embarrassing to take out my white female friends to Karachi, unless it's the posh areas.



You see no one is asking you to bring your white friends to Karachi, and I really could care less which area is badly lit or not. You already ranted on this thread a while ago about how you hate this city. So no need to act like a broken tape recorder.


----------



## darkinsky

A1Kaid said:


> I don't see anything beautiful in those last three pictures, and there's a guy not walking on the sidewalk. *In the second picture that part of the city is badly lit, mostly car lights give illimuniatoln.* So many things have to be improved.
> 
> It would be almost embarrassing to take out my white female friends to Karachi, unless it's the posh areas.



dude its called load shedding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

DHA COUNTRY & GOLF CLUB, KARACHI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Karachiite said:


> You see no one is asking you to bring your white friends to Karachi, and I really could care less which area is badly lit or not. You already ranted on this thread a while ago about how you hate this city. So no need to act like a broken tape recorder.



I'm just expressing my point of view on Karachi and some of the downfalls and major improvements the city needs to make. You guys are showing localized well maintained and modern areas these don't accurately represent the entire development level of the city.


----------



## Karachiite

A1Kaid said:


> I'm just expressing my point of view on Karachi and some of the downfalls and major improvements the city needs to make. You guys are showing localized well maintained and modern areas these don't accurately represent the entire development level of the city.



Most of the pics I posted on the last page are from middle class areas in Northern/Central Karachi. Obviously if you want me to post pics of Orangi or Lyari then you can keep dreaming. If this was a thread for Rio de Janeiro I wouldn't post pics of favelas etc. 
In the last decade Karachi has completely changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

A1Kaid said:


> I'm just expressing my point of view on Karachi and some of the downfalls and major improvements the city needs to make. You guys are showing localized well maintained and modern areas these don't accurately represent the entire development level of the city.



the biggest improvement has been the improvement of non elite class infrastructure in the past non PPP era, previously only clifton and DHA cantonment used to have nice roads but now the roads have been improved through out the city.

---------- Post added at 07:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 AM ----------




Karachiite said:


> Most of the pics I posted on the last page are from middle class areas in Northern/Central Karachi. Obviously if you want me to post pics of Orangi or Lyari then you can keep dreaming. If this was a thread for Rio de Janeiro I wouldn't post pics of favelas etc.
> In the last decade Karachi has completely changed.



too much MW2 my friend lol


----------



## A1Kaid

I'm not asking you to show those parts of town. If I were to show you pictures of let's say NYC or another major city I'm not going to show you pictures of a coffee house, I would show the larger city, boulevards, main streets and avenues, sky scrapers, things like that.

Any ways what can you expect the nation as a whole lacks behind true modernity, apparently only Islamabad comes close on a wholistic level. 

Though I'm still a firm believer in the potential of Gwadar, given the right management and planning it could be the next Hong Kong. Like Gwadar Hong Kong started out as a fishing village.


----------



## darkinsky

its been debated a lot of times that orangi town is not the ghetto now, it has become a lot improved even roads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Karachi could be like Istanbul but it sucks in comparison...sorry to say though I've never been to KHI I can tell the level of development is lacking in comparison to other international cities considering KHI is the financial capital of PK, I would expect better.

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------




darkinsky said:


> its been debated a lot of times that orangi town is not the ghetto now, it has become a lot improved even roads



Wow that looks like some place straight out of Yemen.


----------



## A1Kaid

http://davidderrick.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/old-sanaa.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-xTmsM6rUs1U/TY_lGxIj6wI/AAAAAAAAevs/_JC_CtdFkWo/s1600/sanaa-019898.jpg

These are pictures of old Sanaa, looks similar in style, terrain, and color as the picture of Orangi as you posted.


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## SHAMK9

karachi is gorgeous, never been there but plan to go soon!!!


----------



## Karachiite

^^
Do visit it soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

I wouldnt visit karachi. Its ghetto as hell and everyone is affiliated with some kind of political party. Plus we have mobile snatchers who would kill you in a heart beat over a 1000 rps phone. Than we have target killings. Than we have an extremely corrupt govt that is not elected by the people, but its a huge family that runs the whole province. Lukman has done a show on that and he mentions how everyone in the sindh govt is related to each other.


----------



## arushbhai

Also more and more people from sindh, specially karachi and other war torn areas of pak are moving to lahore. Why? Lahore got a proper infrustructure, a policing system, a proper government etc. Lahores real estate is on the boom rightnow. Lahores economy is rising because elite community of pak prefers to live in lahore as its one of the most safest and cleanest city in pak.


----------



## a. hussain

arushbhai said:


> Also more and more people from sindh, specially karachi and other war torn areas of pak are moving to lahore. Why? Lahore got a proper infrustructure, a policing system, a proper government etc. Lahores real estate is on the boom rightnow. Lahores economy is rising because elite community of pak prefers to live in lahore as its one of the most safest and cleanest city in pak.


 

Please keep your opinon with yourself. I only pray that KARACHI becomes free from all Political thugs like MQM, PPP, PML, JS, JI etc. & people should sincerely start loving karachi as it was. (Ameen)

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

arushbhai said:


> Also more and more people from sindh, specially karachi and other war torn areas of pak are moving to lahore. Why? Lahore got a proper infrustructure, a policing system, a proper government etc. Lahores real estate is on the boom rightnow. Lahores economy is rising because elite community of pak prefers to live in lahore as its one of the most safest and cleanest city in pak.



Are you a paindoo or what? If you had some brain left at all you would know Karachi continues to receive migrants from all over Pakistan including Punjab. As for infrastructure lmao, another wet dream of yours. 
And yeah war torn lmaoooooo, oyeeeee bholayyy badshahhhhhhhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Karachiite said:


> Are you a *paindoo *or what? If you had some brain left at all you would know Karachi continues to receive migrants from all over Pakistan including Punjab.
> And yeah war torn lmaoooooo, oyeeeee bholayyy badshahhhhhhhhh



come on, you didnt have to be harsh derogatory to a fellow countryman

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------




arushbhai said:


> I wouldnt visit karachi. Its ghetto as hell and everyone is affiliated with some kind of political party. Plus we have mobile snatchers who would kill you in a heart beat over a 1000 rps phone. Than we have target killings. Than we have an extremely corrupt govt that is not elected by the people, but its a huge family that runs the whole province. Lukman has done a show on that and he mentions how everyone in the sindh govt is related to each other.



you are brain washed 6 yr old kid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

KarachiPunk said:


> come on, you didnt have to be harsh derogatory to a fellow countryman


He is what he is and I don't consider scums like him as my countrymen. This paindoo is a die hard supporter of ganja league. Nuff said.


----------



## SyedF

arushbhai said:


> Also more and more people from sindh, specially karachi and other war torn areas of pak are moving to lahore. Why? Lahore got a proper infrustructure, a policing system, a proper government etc. Lahores real estate is on the boom rightnow. Lahores economy is rising because elite community of pak prefers to live in lahore as its one of the most safest and cleanest city in pak.



With the exception of Dengue!!


----------



## arushbhai

Karachiite said:


> Are you a paindoo or what? If you had some brain left at all you would know Karachi continues to receive migrants from all over Pakistan including Punjab. As for infrastructure lmao, another wet dream of yours.
> And yeah war torn lmaoooooo, oyeeeee bholayyy badshahhhhhhhhh


 lolz look whose brainwashed. I know for a fact that hundreds of business elites and families have moved to lahore from karachi because they are scared of their childrens safety. They cannot hide in DHA forever. Karachi is heavily politicized, there is no law and order. Karachi doesnt even have a chief police head couple days ago. ahhh... i know why you would argue that karachi is a safe place... you are from karachi.. enough said.


----------



## Karachiite

You are a follower of ganja brothers and their nanga league. Enough said. Hundreds of families moving to Lahore is a joke. Apart from the outskirts of Lahore like Bahria town etc, Lahore is nothing special, half of the buildings and houses in Lahore are crumbling. Now do us a favour and post pictures of your Lahore on the Lahore thread instead of barking your hate on this thread. 
Come back to me when Lahore's HDI is higher than Karachi's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

Karachiite said:


> You are a follower of ganja brothers and their nanga league. Enough said. Hundreds of families moving to Lahore is a joke. Apart from the outskirts of Lahore like Bahria town etc, Lahore is nothing special, half of the buildings and houses in Lahore are crumbling. Now do us a favour and post pictures of your Lahore on the Lahore thread instead of barking your hate on this thread.
> Come back to me when Lahore's HDI is higher than Karachi's.


 better than following ummm... umm.. MQM... PPP........god knows what else.... lol


----------



## Skywalker

arushbhai said:


> Also more and more people from sindh, specially karachi and other war torn areas of pak are moving to lahore. Why? Lahore got a proper infrustructure, a policing system, a proper government etc.* Lahores real estate is on the boom rightnow.* Lahores economy is rising because elite community of pak prefers to live in lahore as its one of the most safest and cleanest city in pak.



You have got to be kidding mate...dont exaggerate please, if its a booming real estate market then how come the price of my plot in DHA lahore have gone down from PKR 6 million to PKR 4.5 million. I thought it was a good investement but it turned out to be a disaster for me. The land my brother bought in DHA karachi for PKR 7 mln about 20 years ago in Karachi is now worth Around 32 million.

Nice joke I realy enjoyed that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Skywalker said:


> You have got to be kidding mate...dont exaggerate please, if its a booming real estate market then how come the price of my plot in DHA lahore have gone down from PKR 6 million to PKR 4.5 million. I thought it was a good investement but it turned out to be a disaster for me. The land my brother bought in DHA karachi for PKR 7 mln about 20 years ago in Karachi is now worth Around 32 million.
> 
> Nice joke I realy enjoyed that.



Can any one tell me how much a plot costs in Gulistan e Jauhar Karachi?


----------



## SyedF

arushbhai said:


> 200 rupees. i know its pretty expensive for karachites



Very sad to see your level of Intellect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

SyedF said:


> Very sad to see your level of Intellect



try ignoring him, i guess i should also now declare him a paindoo dehati with a typical dehati auqaat and language


----------



## W.11

port Qasim aerial view with surrounding mangroves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

port qasim is for oil delivery only dear karachipunk ?


----------



## W.11

Imran Khan said:


> port qasim is for oil delivery only dear karachipunk ?



cargo too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

very nice man but i will happy if they make it some 150 or 200km away from karachi port  both next to each other not good strategic option


----------



## W.11

Imran Khan said:


> very nice man but i will happy if they make it some 150 or 200km away from karachi port  both next to each other not good strategic option



it will need a proper city, you cant make big ports and conduct big trades without a functioning city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

KarachiPunk said:


> it will need a proper city, you cant make big ports and conduct big trades without a functioning city



i watch it with google earth look nice and well port .also its some 40km from karachi port no bad idea. and as i notice its more safe port for military at war time .please guys don't damn fight pakistan is ours why you guys fight for small peaces of pakistan when we have whole country .pakistan is mine from karachi to K-2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

some idiots think their piece of land is more significant from rest of pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

KarachiPunk said:


> some idiots think their piece of land is more significant from rest of pakistan


since when is it theirs? it belongs to every living pakistani


----------



## Imran Khan

heey i take some pics when i visit karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

what date is that??


----------



## Imran Khan

---------- Post added at 12:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------




KarachiPunk said:


> what date is that??




i was there at 11 Nov 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Imran Khan said:


>



this is shahrah e faisal, and one that right of of it is askari, and right ahead is mellinnium mall


----------



## Imran Khan

---------- Post added at 01:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------




KarachiPunk said:


> this is shahrah e faisal, and one that right of of it is askari, and right ahead is mellinnium mall



bhi hum to chup ker ke pics lety rahy wo log jahaan se le gay un ki marzi hahahaahaha is bar main ne program banaya hiai 8 din ka agy dekhty hain wesy koi mujh se 15 din mang raha hai per i don't think main itna time reh paoon ga karachi se agy jahaan or bhi hain na yaar ghoomny ke liye


----------



## W.11

Imran Khan said:


> ---------- Post added at 01:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> bhi hum to chup ker ke pics lety rahy wo log jahaan se le gay un ki marzi hahahaahaha is bar main ne program banaya hiai 8 din ka agy dekhty hain wesy koi mujh se 15 din mang raha hai per i don't think main itna time reh paoon ga karachi se agy jahaan or bhi hain na yaar ghoomny ke liye



haan 1 weak kafi hai, it takes just one day long drive to see the main city

waise clifton, tariq road or saddar ka chakkar laga?, tariq road is famous for shopping and food there


----------



## American Pakistani

Imran Khan said:


> heey i take some pics when i visit karachi



Aray ye kya aap Lalukhet, ghareebabad chalay gai thay


----------



## American Pakistani

Imran Khan said:


>




Mera pyara Gulistan e Jauhar, I missss badly


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

American Pakistani said:


> Aray ye kya aap Lalukhet, ghareebabad chalay gai thay



bus dekh lo wakt admi ko kahaan se kahaan le jata hai yaar 

per wo to mujhy keh rahy thy ye malir halt hai


----------



## v9s

Imran Khan said:


> heey i take some pics when i visit karachi



These two are from Al-Asif square/Sohrabgoth, on the side of Superhighway. All of the buildings here are illegally occupied by Afghan refugees/Tallibunnies and ANP/Pathans (bus drivers, etc). Very dangerous area, especially when Karachi is in turmoil...can't tell you the amount of times there have been riots on the highway - people throwing rocks at cars, burning buses, etc, nearby.

Very cheap food here though!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

this is food street near shahrah e faisal which is near to askari and stadium road

am i right??


----------



## A1Kaid

Too many food streets we need techno parks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

v9s said:


> These two are from Al-Asif square/Sohrabgoth, on the side of Superhighway. All of the buildings here are illegally occupied by Afghan refugees/Tallibunnies and ANP/Pathans (bus drivers, etc). Very dangerous area, especially when Karachi is in turmoil...can't tell you the amount of times there have been riots on the highway - people throwing rocks at cars, burning buses, etc, nearby.
> 
> Very cheap food here though!



yaar humy kya pata hum to wo bakri mandi dekhny gay thy kisi ke sath hahaaha agy jo dekha bhut bura tha meela kucheela ganda area .


----------



## THE MASK

American Pakistani said:


> Can any one tell me how much a plot costs in Gulistan e Jauhar Karachi?


 
Lahore Lahore hai
Karachi mai Jauhar hai anyways

25 to 50 lacs in Block-17, 18 and 19 Gulistan-e-Jauhar

45 to 90 lacs in Block-14, 15, 16 (VIP Blocks) Gulistan-e-Jauhar



Imran Khan said:


> heey i take some pics when i visit karachi


 
i think this is Al-Asif Sohrab Goth


Imran Khan said:


>


 


Not Shahrah-e-Faisal....this is Rashid Minhas Road ..Gulistan-e-Jauhar!!!


----------



## v9s

Imran Khan said:


> yaar humy kya pata hum to wo bakri mandi dekhny gay thy kisi ke sath hahaaha agy jo dekha bhut bura tha meela kucheela ganda area .



Woh area pura Gadap Town hai, sub sey ziyada undeveloped hai....Karachi ka Balochistan hahahahh


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## American Pakistani

Karachi Beach.


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## nikman

so beautiful!!


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

hamdard university, karachi


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

darkinsky said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at that. It must've rained a little and the Gora Qabristan cemetery is totally flooded


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

extreme down hassan square flats & the bus stop is also named after it Hassan square stop & the mountaion having an cut in middle is an route to orangi-town from Nazimabad this area is been named as Kaati paharee 






karachi expo center

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

manora island


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Safriz

karachi port 1860






---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------
A picture of Karachi from 1863...Notice the spellings of Karachi


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

dexter said:


>



lol.........so true.

BTW Karachi life is really awesome, especially hangouts with friends at night.


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

dunno abt others but karachi has the best sunset!!!! maybe in the world


----------



## SHAMK9

karachi is pakistan's pride!!!


----------



## THE MASK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter




----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

THE MASK said:


>



brilliant..........


----------



## Peregrine

dexter said:


>


The picture proves one thing; what we Islooites think about KHI, is closer to reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## W.11

Tune said:


>



oohhman what happened to the mangroves??
this is so sad!!


----------



## 53fd

I love Karachi, it's an amazing city that has grown TREMENDOUSLY. Looks like a on-the-verge of becoming a truly world class city (bar the violence). I am going there tomorrow for a cousin's Mehndi, psyched about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Airmen Golf Course, Korangi Creek, Karachi
Newly Developed Golf Course. A truly Mega Project and genius work to recycle the sewerage water to convert lifeless and barren land into a breathtaking and enchanting landscape of lush green course.&#8211; Facing the Arabian sea. Work still going & Many other facilities also Coming, which would truly make this course ideal for family usage. Pic by AGC.


----------



## W.11

dexter said:


> Airmen Golf Course, Korangi Creek, Karachi
> Newly Developed Golf Course. A truly Mega Project and genius work to recycle the sewerage water to convert lifeless and barren land into a breathtaking and enchanting landscape of lush green course.&#8211; Facing the Arabian sea. Work still going & Many other facilities also Coming, which would truly make this course ideal for family usage. Pic by AGC.



so you mean its not the mangroves which existed here before??


----------



## shuttler

Omar1984 said:


>



Having an afternoon drink will be wonderful there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Karachi is such an amazing city, 'life starts rushing through you' when you get to the city. The feeling when one lands at the Jinnah International Airport, flying from outside the country, is inexplicable.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

So can you tell me any on going apartment projects in Defence Karachi. Please!


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

*Creek Vistas*





*Sandspit Beach*





*KPT Flyover*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*Jinnah International Airport*





*Dreamworld Resort*





*I.I Chundigrar Road
*


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## RJReynolds

Nice shots! Karachi has come a long way in last 15 years or so. I remember my first visit back in 1994 and later in 1997, but I must say Karachi lags miles behind in meeting standards of any international city. There is no mass transit, power short fall and law & order situation just to name a few. Most of all people have no civic sense!
I hope current scenario changes fairly soon so I can visit my friends again.

Love from Turkey!



American Pakistani said:


>


----------



## darkinsky

RJReynolds said:


> Nice shots! Karachi has come a long way in last 15 years or so. I remember my first visit back in 1994 and later in 1997, but I must say Karachi lags miles behind in meeting standards of any international city. There is no mass transit, power short fall and law & order situation just to name a few. Most of all people have no civic sense!
> I hope current scenario changes fairly soon so I can visit my friends again.
> 
> Love from Turkey!



yes there should be mass rapid systems for a giant city like this and adequate buses

but mafias are high on roll in this city,one project which runs for some time and then its shut down for eg, naimatullah khan a moyor of karachi initiated green buses and encouraged many other private services and thus compitition and lowfares, but it eventually got shut down


----------



## American Pakistani

RJReynolds said:


> Nice shots! Karachi has come a long way in last 15 years or so. I remember my first visit back in 1994 and later in 1997, but I must say Karachi lags miles behind in meeting standards of any international city. There is no mass transit, power short fall and law & order situation just to name a few. Most of all people have no civic sense!
> I hope current scenario changes fairly soon so I can visit my friends again.
> 
> Love from Turkey!



Karachi is changed alot after 2002, i think it is better to say that it has changed completely. Although your concerns are valid & still present but it depends totally on which area you visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RJReynolds

During my visits to Karachi, I stayed at Marriott near US consulate. It used to be an affluent area but very noisy! Is it the same way? There used to be a historic park across Marriott, I remember clearly...


----------



## Karachiite

Yep its still a very affluent area and the park I believe is the frere hall park.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RJReynolds

Karachi used to be a relatively peaceful city back then. What happened now? I hear nothing but bad news. I made several friends in Karachi and Islamabad during my visits. But we lost contact over the years but the memory lingers on. I miss alu keema, nan and biryani (hot)!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

What were you doing in Karachi? Business trip?


----------



## RJReynolds

A1Kaid said:


> What were you doing in Karachi? Business trip?



I was working on a project with UNICEF and NIH. The program was designed for children immunization in rural and urban areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Subhan Allah!!





Mosque (Creek Vista) in KHE-Shaheen, Phase VIII DHA, Near DHA School


----------



## Dance

Karachiite said:


>



That's a really good picture of Karachi! Wish there were more skyscrapers adorning the skyline though...


----------



## Karachiite

Hawkes Bay


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Jewish symbol on the clock tower? Why people can't see it?


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## VelocuR

Anti-Semitism in Pakistanhate on a sliding scale | World | Jewish Journal






Right in the middle of Karachi, Pakistan's biggest city, stands one of the most recognized symbols of Judaism: the Star of David. It adorns, in relief, Merewether Tower, one of the city's best-known landmarks, a 112-foot-tall clock tower built by Sir Evans James in 1892. Today, a busy transit intersection has developed around the tower, which hundreds of thousands of Muslims pass each day Complete coverage of Mumbai Chabad attackon their way to work.

Nadeem Ahmed, a broker at the Karachi Stock Exchange located just across the street, points to some old graffiti at the base of the tower that reads "Israel na manzoor" (Israel is not acceptable).

"These marks show the anger of some fanatics for the brutality of Israelis against the Muslims of Palestine and Lebanon," he says.

Why can't Pakistan destroy this building?


----------



## darkinsky

RaptorRX707 said:


> Anti-Semitism in Pakistan&#8212;hate on a sliding scale | World | Jewish Journal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right in the middle of Karachi, Pakistan's biggest city, stands one of the most recognized symbols of Judaism: the Star of David. It adorns, in relief, Merewether Tower, one of the city's best-known landmarks, a 112-foot-tall clock tower built by Sir Evans James in 1892. Today, a busy transit intersection has developed around the tower, which hundreds of thousands of Muslims pass each day Complete coverage of Mumbai Chabad attackon their way to work.
> 
> Nadeem Ahmed, a broker at the Karachi Stock Exchange located just across the street, points to some old graffiti at the base of the tower that reads "Israel na manzoor" (Israel is not acceptable).
> 
> "These marks show the anger of some fanatics for the brutality of Israelis against the Muslims of Palestine and Lebanon," he says.
> 
> Why can't Pakistan destroy this building?



the star of david is not only star of david but it has been used for decorative purpose, it has been used in mosques, many mini bus decorations in karachi have this star doesnt really mean the decoration was made by a jewish guy

Hexagram

Hexagram - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A hexagram (Greek) or sexagram (Latin) is a six-pointed geometric star figure, {6|2}, 2{3}, or {{3}}, the compound of two equilateral triangles. The intersection is a regular hexagon.

It is used in historical, religious and cultural contexts, for example in Jewish identity, Hinduism, Occultism and Islam.


----------



## DRaisinHerald

American Pakistani said:


>



Anyone notice the Jewish Star on the clocktower? In the squares and below the clock


----------



## Safriz

DRaisinHerald said:


> Anyone notice the Jewish Star on the clocktower? In the squares and below the clock


 
for us its just another geometric symbol of no significance.


----------



## VelocuR

safriz said:


> for us its just another geometric symbol of no significance.



How come we burned down Church, Shia Mosques, Ahmadiyya, and attacked many sections? Amazing, people who drove in the center of this clock tower never feel to bother about this eye-catching huge Jewish symbol? Are we inviting Zionist into Karachi city?





Freemanson
Merewether Tower
http://www.3quarksdaily.com/3quarks...tail-the-masonry-of-graffiti-and-symbols.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

There are absolutely no lanes on the roads....



RaptorRX707 said:


>




Ye wala Karachi kidar giya? (from 70s...)


----------



## A1Kaid

What is there to do for fun in Karachi?



RaptorRX707 said:


> How come we burned down Church, Shia Mosques, Ahmadiyya, and attacked many sections? Amazing, people who drove in the center of this clock tower never feel to bother about this eye-catching huge Jewish symbol? Are we inviting Zionist into Karachi city?




Brother, Karachi is the Jewish Holy city, it's okay, it's theirs not ours. Shalom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

cb4 said:


> There are absolutely no lanes on the roads....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ye wala Karachi kidar giya? (from 70s...)



Merewether Tower was build long times and still stand today. 





Merewether Tower, Karachi




A1Kaid said:


> What is there to do for fun in Karachi?
> 
> Brother, Karachi is the Jewish Holy city, it's okay, it's theirs not ours. Shalom.



Come on, don't be joke twisting, lol.


----------



## A1Kaid

Jewish Synagogue, Jewish Holy City of Karachi, 1970.

Shalom brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

A1Kaid said:


> What is there to do for fun in Karachi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother, Karachi is the Jewish Holy city, it's okay, it's theirs not ours. Shalom.



chal bhai gal ker lo ji



A1Kaid said:


> Jewish Synagogue, Jewish Holy City of Karachi, 1970.
> 
> Shalom brothers



it even doesnt exist now you idiot,pathetic troll


----------



## A1Kaid

darkinsky said:


> chal bhai gal ker lo ji
> 
> 
> 
> it even doesnt exist now you idiot,pathetic troll



Brother, sadly it doesn't you're right, no wonder I even mentioned the date 1970. The synagogue was taken down and a shopping center was built in its place.

Also my Mexican chicano brother, show some respect.


----------



## Karachiite

*Dolmen Mall - Tariq Road*











*Port Grand*





*Park Towers*


----------



## American Pakistani

It is soo stupid how some ppl crying for that Star. It is historic building & ppl want to destroy it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DRaisinHerald

American Pakistani said:


> It is soo stupid how some ppl crying for that Star. It is historic building & ppl want to destroy it



Erase or modify the star rather, that's all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

RaptorRX707 said:


> How come we burned down Church, Shia Mosques, Ahmadiyya, and attacked many sections? Amazing, people who drove in the center of this clock tower never feel to bother about this eye-catching huge Jewish symbol? Are we inviting Zionist into Karachi city?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freemanson
> Merewether Tower
> 3quarksdaily: A Matter of Detail: The Masonry of Graffiti and Symbols




The problem is that the mereweather tower is so covered in dost and carbon from smoke that its features are hard to see...
I spent years in Karchi and regularly passed by the mere weather tower but never noticed the Star of David....
Its ok if its there...we in Pakistan have relics of all religions..Taxila has old Buddhist temples..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MM_Haider

DRaisinHerald said:


> Erase or modify the star rather, that's all



why to erase or modify? whats wrong is with you guys??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite

Guys please take your anti Semitism somewhere else. Do not ruin this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DRaisinHerald

MM_Haider said:


> why to erase or modify? whats wrong is with you guys??



Nothing of course. A jewish star hanging at the heart of Pakistan's largest city and financial capital is just the most normal thing ever 



Karachiite said:


> Guys please take your anti Semitism somewhere else. Do not ruin this thread.



It's nothing to do with anti-Semitism, but why is there a Jewish Star on an iconic building in Karachi when there are no Jews in Pakistan? I'd had no objection if it was a synagog or something


----------



## VelocuR

safriz said:


> The problem is that the mereweather tower is so covered in dost and carbon from smoke that its features are hard to see...
> I spent years in Karchi and regularly passed by the mere weather tower but never noticed the Star of David....
> Its ok if its there...we in Pakistan have relics of all religions..Taxila has old Buddhist temples..



Now, we see it, we need to wake up with our own eyes look up....Where's talibans passed by everyday, lol ? 

KSE approved it secretly. 



MM_Haider said:


> why to erase or modify? whats wrong is with you guys??



Do you have common sense? We Pakistanis daily in talking about how much we hated Zionist or Israel who killed many Palestian, however we praised Star of David in the place of big city Karachi ???? Just removed it to respect others! 

It is disappointed there is no strong response to this urgent matters, we are cowards to invite Zionists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

RaptorRX707 said:


> Now, we see it, we need to wake up with our own eyes look up....Where's talibans passed by everyday, lol ?
> 
> KSE approved it secretly.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have common sense? We Pakistanis daily in talking about how much we hated Zionist or Israel who killed many Palestian, however we praised Star of David in the place of big city Karachi ???? Just removed it to respect others!
> 
> It is disappointed there is no strong response to this urgent matters, we are cowards to invite Zionists.



you sarcastism is noted!.. its an irony.. really!!! why dont we live and let live..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Alright, that's enough for now. I am requesting Moderators to delete post # 1077 to 1098 except 1079 and 1090. 

It is up to Karachi management.


----------



## SHAMK9

let it be, if karachiites dont care, we shouldnt either, keeping the history alive is the way to go

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## Karachiite

*Emerald Tower*





*EBM Causeway*





*Dolmen City - Clifton*


----------



## darkinsky

American Pakistani said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> me likey


----------



## antrin

Wonderful places....I like to watch this...


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

What is there to do for fun in Karachi? 

Also can any brothers point me to the nearest synagogue in Karachi?

Shalom brothers


----------



## American Pakistani

Random Houses

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

That's Karachi for you beautiful houses ugly city. Shalom brothers.


----------



## Rafi

There are still Jews in Karachi - though in these troubling times, they keep their heads down, but you can find them if you want to, there are several hundred in fact, totally integrated into Karachi life, with the Parsis they form the elite of the minorities and very, very rich, but also very patriotic, and have been of service to the nation and state.

A fact that the takfiri and their acolytes would not believe, even though it is the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Karachiite

Japanese architecture in the Zamzama area.


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

How do most people in Pakistan go about paying for property/home? When there's not much credit and loans... It can't be straight up cash. Apartments like the ones in Islo I understand.


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## v9s

A1Kaid said:


> How do most people in Pakistan go about paying for property/home? When there's not much credit and loans... It can't be straight up cash. Apartments like the ones in Islo I understand.



Pay orders/Demand drafts/Banker's Cheques


----------



## Dance

Rafi said:


> There are still Jews in Karachi - though in these troubling times, they keep their heads down, but you can find them if you want to, there are several hundred in fact, totally integrated into Karachi life, with the Parsis they form the elite of the minorities and very, very rich, but also very patriotic, and have been of service to the nation and state.



Exactly.

A lot of Pakistani Jews did go to Israel though

Bonding with an ex-Karachi Jew against the Indians in Israel &#8211; The Express Tribune

Pakistani Jews &#8211; They didn&#8217;t Migrated because of Anti &#8211; Semitism | SYED HAROON HAIDER GILANI


----------



## khanz

DRaisinHerald said:


> Nothing of course. A jewish star hanging at the heart of Pakistan's largest city and financial capital is just the most normal thing ever
> 
> 
> 
> It's nothing to do with anti-Semitism, but why is there a Jewish Star on an iconic building in Karachi when there are no Jews in Pakistan? I'd had no objection if it was a synagog or something


----------



## American Pakistani

What a beautiful park this is, i think this is *South Asia's largest park*(correct me if i'm wrong with source plz)


----------



## Karachiite

Here are some fancy houses from Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yeti

Dude those houses are sick! they must be minted for sure


----------



## Karachiite

Yeti said:


> Dude those houses are sick! they must be minted for sure



Yeah all these houses belong to the DHA area (except for the first house) so yeah mad money. Btw the insides of the houses are more sick.


----------



## Nishan_101

Karachiite said:


> Here are some fancy houses from Karachi


Asalam-O-Alikum,
How are you brother? I can't explain my feelings after seeing these pictures. Brother it brought tears in my eyes and I was think that if there are such beautiful houses on planet Earth then what would be the beauty of those in Heavens. *May ALLAH bless us all. Ameen. Keep Praying. ALLAH hum sub ko ALLAH WALA bana dein. Ameen. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yeti

Karachiite said:


> Yeah all these houses belong to the DHA area (except for the first house) so yeah mad money. Btw the insides of the houses are more sick.




Oh i can imagine Italian marble, Chandeliers and the big plasma's on the wall i bet those houses were custom built too.


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## Karachiite




----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## Karachiite




----------



## Karachiite




----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## Zibago

never been to karachi would like to go there some day lovely pictures all


----------



## darkinsky

malir river











bridge over malir river
















liyari river proposed project


----------



## gt19920225

This city is so beantiful and fashion.Is she the biggest city in Pakistan?She is like the xiameng city in Fujian province in my homeland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RJReynolds

Yes brother.



gt19920225 said:


> This city is so beantiful and fashion.Is she the biggest city in Pakistan?She is like the xiameng city in Fujian province in my homeland.



Yes brother, Karachi is the largest city of Pakistan in land area and population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## Karachiite

gt19920225 said:


> This city is so beantiful and fashion.Is she the biggest city in Pakistan?She is like the xiameng city in Fujian province in my homeland.



Thanks bro and yeah it is the biggest city and also the financial and entertainment hub of Pakistan. I've seen pics of Xiamen and it's a great city with lovely beaches.


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Hub Dam karachi


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## K-Xeroid

darkinsky said:


>


It very old, pic Now that deserted area and that Old bridge is covered by port Grand resturant.. better to post current pics cuz I think old pics might create negative impact.


----------



## darkinsky

Android K-Zero said:


> It very old, pic Now that deserted area and that Old bridge is covered by port Grand resturant.. better to post current pics cuz I think old pics might create negative impact.



i know this is old, but it gives another angle thats why i have posted it


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

MCB Tower Karachi:

MCB Tower is situated in Karachi. It is the headquarters of MCB Bank Limited formerly Muslim Commercial Bank. It is the tallest building in Pakistan. It is about 116 m tall and contains 29 floors and 3 basements. Construction began in 2000 and was completed in 2005.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

I used to think Karachi was an old dump before I came to this forum  
It's actually quite beautiful, but shame it's drowning in it's own people's blood day and night...


----------



## Edevelop

DRaisinHerald said:


> I used to think Karachi was an old dump before I came to this forum
> It's actually quite beautiful, but shame it's drowning in it's own people's blood day and night...



It was good from 50s - 70s where we actually preserved our historic sites, kept our roads and sea clean, and when it was the best business role model city in Asia.
Thanks to some people who want to gain individual power, Karachi has now actually become 'cultural-less.'


----------



## darkinsky

DRaisinHerald said:


> I used to think Karachi was an old dump before I came to this forum
> It's actually quite beautiful, but shame it's drowning in it's own people's blood day and night...



dump of gold, my dear, dump of gold !


----------



## darkinsky

solar lighting in flyover


----------



## airmarshal

If you really want to see really, really, old Karachi. This is Karachi at the turn of 20th century. If you are from Karachi, you will definitely recognize some places here.


----------



## airmarshal




----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## blackops

what a b'full city being ruined by your political parties why dont you guys chuck them out and save karachi


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Karachiite

*Bin Qasim Port*


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## American Pakistani

The Land of Apartments, Gulistan e Jauhar(one of the most rapidly expanding/developing & turning into a strong middle class suburb)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

cont..d,






























----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Baby Leone

Karachi is one of the greatest city on this planet, & unfortunately 1% morons which we call them political parties are ruining it just to rule this city....wht a shame


----------



## aks18

yar when you share pictures kindly also mention names of places too


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## American Pakistani

I have some advice for posters to please post nicely shot & high quality pictures so that thread will become attractive.


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

bahadurabad






memon masjid


----------



## darkinsky

Nazimabad
















Hyderi







Hasan square






gulistan-e-jauhar


----------



## darkinsky

Imam clinic,N.Nazimabad






5 star






Gizri flyover











Hyderi pedestrian


----------



## darkinsky

N.Nazimabad


----------



## darkinsky

random snapsof streets residential areas





































karachi police lifter


----------



## darkinsky

self deleted


----------



## darkinsky

kharadar






monsoon in typical karachi street






Korangi






Gulberg






from shahrah e faisal to saddar






(dalmia)

[video]http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3167/2870169569_d29c90951a_o.jpg[/video]

Saddar(a street near I I chundrigar)






mangrove forest sandspit beach


----------



## American Pakistani

Teen Talwaar, Near Bath Island.


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Thug Life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Look how old this picture is, jauhar wthout jauhar bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

churna island

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

cape monz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

People's Stadium Lyari


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Sashan

darkinsky said:


>



Is this the Clifton beach?


----------



## darkinsky

Sashan said:


> Is this the Clifton beach?



hmm...............


----------



## Sashan

darkinsky said:


> hmm...............



Looks like it. I googled and saw similar pictures.


----------



## darkinsky

Hawks Bay





















Bin Qasim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

nice pics


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## darkinsky

china town karachi


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## CarbonD

Is it me or Karachi looks so similar to Indian cities in terms of architecture


----------



## 45'22'

nice pics indeed


----------



## W.11

cape mount


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## Karachiite

OMG why is this scumbag troll back in this thread? You've been ranting about Karachi on this thread for like months now. GTFO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mabs

Crap I miss that place man. Fix the security environment there and ain't no better place than it.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Karachi is beautiful... truely majestic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Karachi, the best city in the world where i grew up. I can never forget those streets, those friends, those sounds, those evenings, those nights of Karachi.


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## Sugarcane

Saint Patrick's Cathedral, Pakistan.

St. Patrick&#8217;s Cathedral, the seat of the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Karachi, is situated on Shahrah-e-Iraq, formerly known as Clarke Street, located near the Empress Market in Karachi, Pakistan. It was in April 1881 that the present cathedral was opened.

The cathedral's grounds are adorned with a marble monument of Christ the King. In 2003, the cathedral was declared as a protected monument because of its outstanding architectural beauty under the Sindh Cultural Heritage Protection Act.


----------



## Sugarcane




----------



## W.11

churna jazeera












aram bagh


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

http://www.defence.pk/forums/member...ers-develop-painless-needle-less-syringe.html
Amazing!!!


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## Karachiite




----------



## Karachiite




----------



## Karachiite




----------



## Karachiite




----------



## Muhammad Hassan Aijaz

Nice Collection


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

Now compare this with the image of Pakistan which americans and europeans are trying to create with their media.

They brainwash their people.


----------



## Karachiite

^^
They can go fck themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

tut gya


----------



## W.11

night tape ball cricket


----------



## W.11

bohri bazaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## Karachiite




----------



## arushbhai

Karachi ka Allah hafiz. Every day, atleast 10 to 15 people are getting killed. the city is politically unstable and every party wants a piece of cake.


----------



## Karachiite

arushbhai said:


> Karachi ka Allah hafiz. Every day, atleast 10 to 15 people are getting killed. the city is politically unstable and every party wants a piece of cake.



Honestly why do you keep coming back to this thread and barking about how bad Karachi is? Your paindu *** is lit on fire every time you visit this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arushbhai

Karachiite said:


> Honestly why do you keep coming back to this thread and barking about how bad Karachi is? Your paindu *** is lit on fire every time you visit this thread.


 Allah rehem farmaye Karachi pe. Its shab-e-miraj and I will pray for the well being of my city Karachi and the people living there. InshAllah, Karachi will come back to its normal state once again. My heart bleeds when i see my people getting murdered every day in karachi. No city in pakistan witnesses so many murders every day.


----------



## Windjammer

arushbhai said:


> Allah rehem farmaye Karachi pe. Its shab-e-miraj and I will pray for the well being of my city Karachi and the people living there. InshAllah, Karachi will come back to its normal state once again. My heart bleeds when i see my people getting murdered every day in karachi. No city in pakistan witnesses so many murders every day.



Dude, it's a city with a population of 20 Million inhabitants.......you hear of daily murders because of our so called enlightened media, murder per capita, it's not even in the top ten.....chill out. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## W.11

lol murder per capita


----------



## Frank Martin

Wow just wow!!! never knew that Karachi is this much beautiful. The infra is looks like an oil rich middle east country. Great pics, keep posting


----------



## Nishan_101

Karachiite said:


> MASHA ALLAH. Can any one from you tell me what is the place? Like Clifton or Defence and which block??? Please send me a private msg.


----------



## Backbencher

If i will ever get an oppurtunity to visit Karachi , i will not give it a second thought .


----------



## Imran Khan

Frank Martin said:


> Wow just wow!!! never knew that Karachi is this much beautiful. The infra is looks like an oil rich middle east country. Great pics, keep posting



damn bollywood damn i hate it    WE are not what WHAT bollywood + indian media show


----------



## Imran Khan

Frank Martin said:


> Wow just wow!!! never knew that Karachi is this much beautiful. The infra is looks like an oil rich middle east country. Great pics, keep posting



damn bollywood damn i hate it    WE are not what WHAT bollywood + indian media show


----------



## Karachiite

Nishan_101 said:


> Karachiite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MASHA ALLAH. Can any one from you tell me what is the place? Like Clifton or Defence and which block??? Please send me a private msg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro its not Clifton or Defence. It's Askari but I don't know which phase.
> 
> 
> 
> arushbhai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allah rehem farmaye Karachi pe. Its shab-e-miraj and I will pray for the well being of my city Karachi and the people living there. InshAllah, Karachi will come back to its normal state once again. My heart bleeds when i see my people getting murdered every day in karachi. No city in pakistan witnesses so many murders every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because no other city can compare to Karachi's massive and diverse population. In a city of 20 million, these murders are expected. Rio de Janeiro has 4000 murders yearly and it's population is much smaller than Karachi's, yet that city is going to host the olympics and the FIFA world cup. Even Rio's favelas are comparable to Lyari and Orangi.
> And Karachi is in a normal state!
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

Akash A. said:


> If i will ever get an oppurtunity to visit Karachi , i will not give it a second thought .


 bro you are getting a little excited. I hope you do get a chance to visit karachi but... be careful.


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

Beautiful pics guys, thanks for posting


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## arushbhai

Amazing thread. Despite all the terrorism and routine killings, karachi is still booming and I am glad investors are investing money despite the fact that karachi is one of the most unstable city of pakistan. Hope, karachi booms the way it is and becomes one of the best city in south asia.


----------



## Karachiite

^^
SMFH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

arushbhai said:


> Amazing thread. Despite all the terrorism and routine killings, karachi is still booming and I am glad investors are investing money despite the fact that karachi is one of the most unstable city of pakistan. Hope, karachi booms the way it is and becomes one of the best city in south asia.



Every big city who holds various ethnicities have these kindda issues, if you ever went to NewYork you will understand this, try visiting some parts of NewYork such as Bronx.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

^^
Bro don't bother with him, he's a troll known for his hate for Karachi.


----------



## arushbhai

American Pakistani said:


> Every big city who holds various ethnicities have these kindda issues, if you ever went to NewYork you will understand this, try visiting some parts of NewYork such as Bronx.



Lol at you comparing NY with Karachi. I said Karachi is politically unstable. New york just has a gang related problem which every city in the world has. Even lahore has a crime rate. Please do not compare karachi with new york again. Btw ive been really impressed by the pictures you guys have posted so far. Karachi is one of the most advanced city in pakistan and I hope it continues to boom like this or in fact at a faster rate.


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## get straight



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## get straight



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## get straight

guys you are reposting same pictures again and again


----------



## American Pakistani

get straight said:


> guys you are reposting same pictures again and again



Ooops, kindly let me know which one so i edit it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## get straight




----------



## get straight




----------



## get straight




----------



## get straight



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## Karachiite




----------



## W.11




----------



## ghazi52

A Very Rare Old Karachi Video 1942 By A British Soldier.. 

.


----------



## skydrill_2

From my experience, karachi has the highest potential to become the best south asian city and in present,is one of the cleanest ever!!


----------



## Backbencher

I'm posting some of the rarest and old pictures of Karachi 





LYARI MARKET 1900
http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/6/download5jb9.jpg

VICTORIA ROAD

http://img119.imageshack.us/img119/9808/download7kp1.jpg

SADDAR BAZAAR





Now some new one's


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

Thank you all for sharing. Brings back memories from the city of my birth and upbringing. 
*But I wish you guys try to explain what these pictures are showing?*
PS. The last one in post #1321 is, I think, Ibn Qasim Bagh? If so then kudos for preserving a large, prime space near the ocean. I hope it gets preserved forever as a public space.


----------



## Karachiite

*Port Grand!*
































Meengla said:


> PS. The last one in post #1321 is, I think, Ibn Qasim Bagh? If so then kudos for preserving a large, prime space near the ocean. I hope it gets preserved forever as a public space.


Yeah its Bin Qasim Park. Its hard to believe this whole piece of land was under the clutches of landgrabbers but ex Nazim Mustafa Kamal, Governor Ishrat ul Ibad and Musharraf freed this land from landgrabbers and made this beautiful park a reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Hey, @Karachiite, I too have some photos to share from my last trip to Karachi in 2011. They are from a boating/fishing trip via Mubarak Village, a trip to Manora, and one to Port Grand. Oh, there are also photos from a trip to the Karachi's naval base (I think it was close to Keamari/Port Grand) for which I got security-clearance but I won't share those here because of their explicit request (although, it is almost laughable to hide those 'secrets' because tours given to average-persons like me don't really give much info. Sort of like the paranoid rule not to use your camera inside Karachi Airport--as people told me. Again, laughable!).
What is the best way to anonymously share those photos?
Thanks.


----------



## W.11




----------



## American Pakistani

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3158487 said:


>



Beautiful Sundays in Karachi, can't forget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

I miss Karachi! 

Truly the city of lights and as you would say in Urdu "ronak"


----------



## W.11




----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Dance said:


> ...Truly the city of lights and as you would say in Urdu "ronak"


Or as we say in Urdu, 'rawnaq'!


----------



## THE MASK

Do Darya, Karachi


----------



## W.11

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Or as we say in Urdu, 'rawnaq'!



urdu ko nastaliq script main likhte hain, roman to likhte hi nahi lol


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3162690 said:


> urdu ko nastaliq script main likhte hain, roman to likhte hi nahi lol


Qiblah, arz hai that I was talking out the dipthong our frined bulldozed.

Anyway, here's one for you both:
un keh aa jaanee see jo aa jaati hai munh peh raunaq
woh samajhtee hain keh ghaalib kaa Haal achchhaa hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## Karachiite

Meengla said:


> Hey, @Karachiite, I too have some photos to share from my last trip to Karachi in 2011. They are from a boating/fishing trip via Mubarak Village, a trip to Manora, and one to Port Grand. Oh, there are also photos from a trip to the Karachi's naval base (I think it was close to Keamari/Port Grand) for which I got security-clearance but I won't share those here because of their explicit request (although, it is almost laughable to hide those 'secrets' because tours given to average-persons like me don't really give much info. Sort of like the paranoid rule not to use your camera inside Karachi Airport--as people told me. Again, laughable!).
> What is the best way to anonymously share those photos?
> Thanks.



Anonymously share the photos? Not sure what you mean by that but if you mean you want to anonymously upload it to a pic sharing website like flickr then try imageshack.us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## arushbhai

Really amazing pictures of my city Karachi. I am actually shocked to see a huge development boom in my beautiful city Karachi. Btw I came across this picture, does anyone know the background story? Its in karachi as well. An electricity pole in the middle of the road


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Karachiite

In the coming years this land will all be developed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skydrill_2

^^^is the last pic some planned township in karachi?????......beaautiful though


----------



## W.11

Karachiite said:


> In the coming years this land will all be developed



what is this area?


----------



## skydrill_2

all the pakistani cities are newly built i guess after independence......as they have massive roads and pavements and greenary!!


----------



## Karachiite

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3190514 said:


> what is this area?


 
DHA, don't know which phase though.


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Karachiite

Seaview





North Nazimabad





Clifton Bridge


----------



## Karachiite

*Old Karachi*


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## get straight




----------



## get straight




----------



## get straight



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## get straight



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## get straight




----------



## get straight




----------



## get straight




----------



## get straight




----------



## get straight




----------



## get straight




----------



## Hasbara Buster

What a beautiful country and architecture..... they should show this on FOX news.


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## get straight




----------



## Imran Khan

Dream World Family Resort, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## get straight




----------



## get straight




----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## get straight

boat basin park







food street do darya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Imran Khan

KARACHI: A workers repair CCTV camera at Sadder.






KARACHI: A beautiful view of trees of dates in Khayaban e Ameer Khusroo Road, here on Wednesday. -Photo by Zahid Rehman

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

KARACHI: A view of the Jublee Insurance Snooker Championship being played here on Wednesday. -Photo by Sohail Rafiq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## get straight

arial view of karachi

AIR ARABIA A320 LANDING KARACHI - YouTube


----------



## Karachiite

*Safari Park*





*Citi Tower*





*Aga Khan Hospital*






*Districe and Session Court Malir*





*Port Grand*





*Port Qasim Area*





*Near Mazar e Quaid*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

manora






shadman






gulshan e maymar






boat basin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*Saddar*










*Oyster Rocks, Clifton Beach*





*Kothari Parade, Bin Qasim Park*




*
Quaid e Azam House*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## get straight

gulshan e maymar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

Karachi needs more high rises and less 2-3 story buildings. Building more densely will help reduce the distance people have to travel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Karachi: An elevator installed at mausoleum of Quaid-e-Azam for handicapped persons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Center Point Underconstruction *









Ocean Tower Building Under Construction


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Very Beautiful city indeed.


----------



## A1Kaid

Interesting picture of the Breitling Men's Bentley watch, it features Karachi time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## W.11




----------



## Imran Khan

ye hoi na baat ab pakistan wo nhi raha


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Looks like all these pictures were taken with Yashika 35
we need a photographer, you guys are not doing justice with my city


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

sindh madarsatul islam


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

Karachi is really beautifull & the best city Infa & elegance wise in South Asia......proud to live here....

BTW i hav a query why Mughals didnt develop Karachi or sindh....? they mostly develop Punjab or KP

Karachi starts developing in British Era & after 1947 like most of the Pakistan....


----------



## W.11

Mr Javed said:


> Karachi is really beautifull & the best city Infa & elegance wise in South Asia......proud to live here....
> 
> BTW i hav a query why Mughals didnt develop Karachi or sindh....? they mostly develop Punjab or KP
> 
> Karachi starts developing in British Era & after 1947 like most of the Pakistan....



the mughals the central asians had never seen the sea didnt understand the importance of coastal areas and developing a ship fleet


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3427179 said:


> [



This Picture looks like Down Town NewYork. 

Narrow one way streets, Advertisement boards on the shops, packed with parkings, just like Manhattan-NewYork. Just need little cleaning & paint those buildings.


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

creek club

from beach luxury hotel











from Hill Park viewing PECHS


----------



## W.11




----------



## airmarshal

Mr Javed said:


> Karachi is really beautifull & the best city Infa & elegance wise in South Asia......proud to live here....
> 
> BTW i hav a query why Mughals didnt develop Karachi or sindh....? they mostly develop Punjab or KP
> 
> Karachi starts developing in British Era & after 1947 like most of the Pakistan....



If you look at the map, you will understand. 

Mughals were never sea borne and they did not develop any seafaring infrastructure. The British started to develop Karachi as it was the first port coming inbound from UK.

You hear so much crap about Pakistan in the west that 1. you become immune to it and 2. you become resigned to it. 

But the pictures on this forum of Pakistan show the promise, the future, tenacity and determination of our people. God bless Pakistan and God bless all of you who post these pictures here.


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Windjammer

*The awesome Karachi Coastline.*


----------



## djsjs

nice city....


----------



## Baby Leone

cb4 said:


>



this is the underconstruction building of UBL Tower right (The tower crane next to HBL Tower)?

wow this will becomes the tallest building in downtown (II Chn roas) & will create a gud skyline.


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## darkinsky

Clifton Karachi



Bird Eye View Qasim Park, Clifton Karachi by Mud$i, on Flickr




Bird Eye View, Clifton Karachi by Mud$i, on Flickr




Bird Eye View Frer Hall, Clifton Karachi by Mud$i, on Flickr




Hotel Marriot Clifton Karachi by Mud$i, on Flickr




Bird Eye View Qasim Park, Clifton Karachi by Mud$i, on Flickr




Bird Eye View, Clifton Karachi by Mud$i, on Flickr




Bird Eye View, Clifton Karachi by Mud$i, on Flickr




Bird Eye View, Clifton Karachi by Mud$i, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## darkinsky

you gotta love this


----------



## arushbhai

^^ Looks pretty accute. All those pick up vans, rikshaws and those traditional buses with people on top. But at the end, they showed people dressed up as arabs. How can they not know that people in pak dont wear those arab robs.


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## American Pakistani

Karachi, Steel Town.


----------



## American Pakistani

Old Picture of Karachi.


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Beautiful pics!


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## skybolt




----------



## Developereo

I don't know if this has been posted before, but I found this interesting.


----------



## SamranAli

karachi is clasry city...beautiful and huge.


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## A.Rafay

*Paragliding over Karachi*
*Over the Arabian Sea near Mubarak Village*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

The Forum





War Cemetery 





Dolmen Mall





Old Part of the City





KPT Interchange





Seaside Restaurants

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## W.11




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

Migratory birds from Siberia, flying over the water of the Karachi Beach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

wow the great & huge City Karachi is...am proud of it....& the pics are slap on those idiotic magazines & peoples who think tht Pakistan is a failed state


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## Kambojaric

Karachi has a lot of beauty. Love from a Lahori

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Saddar






Baloch colony flyover


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## W.11




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

Malir fields


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

Safari Park, Karachi


----------



## A.Rafay

*Port Grand, Karachi*





*Beauty of Karachi beach*





*Sandspit, Karachi*





*Karachi*


----------



## A.Rafay

Clifton view, Karachi



7

*Regent Plaza Hotel Karachi*





*Safari Park, Karachi*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Do Talwar*





*Bagh Ibn e Qasim, Karachi*





*Maritime Museum Park, Karachi.*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Sea View*






*Hawksbay Karachi*





*Dolmen Mall, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Bin Qasim Park*





*Johar Mor*





*Korangi Road, Karachi*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Cafe Zero Degree, Karachi*





Askari 5 Malir Cantt


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Edevelop

A.Rafay said:


> *Sea View*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hawksbay Karachi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



I don't understand why Karachi's sea is so grey. Either all the sewage goes there or Oil spills happen often. Certainly, if one compares to lets say Gwadar its not the case since its clear blue.


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## arushbhai

A.Rafay said:


> *Sea View*



Can someone please tell me the point in building a massive structure right on the beach? One small earth quake somewhere in the indian ocean and there goes these massive buildings. Also, the soil near beaches is very soft thus not suitable for construction. But I am not concerned about the soil thickness, I am more concerned about the location of these buildings. They are on the beach, literally. One rough wave and the buildings fill up with water. Please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## American Pakistani

A.Rafay said:


> *Port Grand, Karachi*



Beautiful Picture


----------



## American Pakistani

arushbhai said:


> Can someone please tell me the point in building a massive structure right on the beach? One small earth quake somewhere in the indian ocean and there goes these massive buildings. Also, the soil near beaches is very soft thus not suitable for construction. But I am not concerned about the soil thickness, I am more concerned about the location of these buildings. They are on the beach, literally. One rough wave and the buildings fill up with water. Please correct me if I am wrong



Are you trolling or just stupid? Engineers knows better than you & knows how to protect it from natural hazards.

Watch this NewYork's Coney Island beach.





NewYork faces storms almost everyyear, & that includes snow storms too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

American Pakistani said:


> Are you trolling or just stupid? Engineers knows better than you & knows how to protect it from natural hazards.
> 
> Watch this NewYork's Coney Island beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewYork faces storms almost everyyear, & that includes snow storms too.


 Oh bhai, show me where I said the storms can hit karachi skyscraper? I strictly talked about earth quake and tsunamis that are caused by earth quake. Indian region is prone to earth quakes. Hundreds of small earth quakes every month, not only that, we frequently hear about major earthquakes. I am not trying to bash you or your lame thinking, I am just asking a question why they would build a skyscraper on the beach


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## American Pakistani

arushbhai said:


> Oh bhai, show me where I said the storms can hit karachi skyscraper? I strictly talked about earth quake and tsunamis that are caused by earth quake. Indian region is prone to earth quakes. Hundreds of small earth quakes every month, not only that, we frequently hear about major earthquakes. I am not trying to bash you or your lame thinking, I am just asking a question why they would build a skyscraper on the beach



First decide are you talking about indian region or Pakistani region? Second thing is that just last year there were 2 earthquakes in NewYork.
Earthquake rocks New Jersey and New York | NJ.com

*P.S NOW DON'T DERAIL THIS THREAD FURTHER PLEASE.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ark-Angel

xyxmt said:


> Looks like all these pictures were taken with Yashika 35
> we need a photographer, you guys are not doing justice with my city



Karachi is NOW, honestly, worst then what is shown in these photos.


----------



## arushbhai

American Pakistani said:


> First decide are you talking about indian region or Pakistani region? Second thing is that just last year there were 2 earthquakes in NewYork.
> Earthquake rocks New Jersey and New York | NJ.com
> 
> *P.S NOW DON'T DERAIL THIS THREAD FURTHER PLEASE.*



Dude you are an idiot lol. You do know Pakistani shores are part of indian ocean right? Lets just end this here because I have gotten an idea of how smart you are.


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## RJReynolds

Ark-Angel said:


> Karachi is NOW, honestly, worst then what is shown in these photos.



Agreed! Karachi is a lot different than what's shown in these pictures. 80 percent of buildings are ****** with the exception of a few new ones. There are open sewerage even in nicest locations. I spent a lot of time in Karachi in last two decades living in clifton and defense v. It has come a long way but no way near being a world class city. Please don't take me wrong I love Pakistan and Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

RJReynolds said:


> Agreed! Karachi is a lot different than what's shown in these pictures. 80 percent of buildings are ****** with the exception of a few new ones. There are open sewerage even in nicest locations. I spent a lot of time in Karachi in last two decades living in clifton and defense v. It has come a long way but no way near being a world class city. Please don't take me wrong I love Pakistan and Karachi.



when did you last visited the city, a lot has changed since the 90s


----------



## Ark-Angel

W.11 said:


> when did you last visited the city, a lot has changed since the 90s


I'm living in Karachi and I don't disagree with him. Open sewers, congested and jammed roads, armored vehicles, policemen and Rangers patrolling or manning check-posts have become a part of Karachi's landscape. Hardly anyone follow traffic rules and traffic signals which have made my life miserable. Just two days ago, it took me 45 minutes to cover the distance b/w Avari Towers and Dolmen Mall (Hyperstar). Other than that, street crimes and killings is now a daily routine. You'll hardly meet any person in Karachi whose mobile/wallet has not been snatched and whose friend or a relative has not been killed by either target killers or kidnappers. May God save us! May God have mercy on us! I don't need to mention about PROTECTION MONEY & load shedding, I assume.
PS: Drones are not the reason due to which Karachi is being burned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

arushbhai said:


> Dude you are an idiot lol. You do know Pakistani shores are part of indian ocean right? Lets just end this here because I have gotten an idea of how smart you are.



Abay du3b S there is even Arabian Sea flowing rite there so if we apply your $tup1d logic it would be called arabian region? 

It is Pakistani region, better learn to live it.

ALSO STOP LITTERING THIS THREAD WITH YOUR GARBAGE TROLL & OFFTOPIC POSTS, PLEASE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K-Xeroid

Ark-Angel said:


> I'm living in Karachi and I don't disagree with him. Open sewers, congested and jammed roads, armored vehicles, policemen and Rangers patrolling or manning check-posts have become a part of Karachi's landscape. Hardly anyone follow traffic rules and traffic signals which have made my life miserable. Just two days ago, it took me 45 minutes to cover the distance b/w Avari Towers and Dolmen Mall (Hyperstar). Other than that, street crimes and killings is now a daily routine. You'll hardly meet any person in Karachi whose mobile/wallet has not been snatched and whose friend or a relative has not been killed by either target killers or kidnappers. May God save us! May God have mercy on us! I don't need to mention about PROTECTION MONEY & load shedding, I assume.
> PS: Drones are not the reason due to which Karachi is being burned.


I still don't understand wat makes few among us to think of Karachi as a world class city, where many projects supposed to be completed till 2012 even not started yet. you even have to think thousand times before investing here in any sector, So much political involvements make this city more complicated, It might take 2 more decades atleast for Karachi to get in a class of those cities where it would have to actually supposed to be.


----------



## RJReynolds

W.11 said:


> when did you last visited the city, a lot has changed since the 90s



September, 2012. I stayed in gated Naval Colony behind Hotel Sofitel. There is huge open sewerage not far from clifton bridge near glass building. Again, I do not want to hurt anyone's feeling here. I love Karachi and Pakistan. It is my second home

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

RJReynolds said:


> September, 2012. I stayed in gated Naval Colony behind Hotel Sofitel. There is huge open sewerage not far from clifton bridge near glass building. Again, I do not want to hurt anyone's feeling here. I love Karachi and Pakistan. It is my second home



no i dont mind, i agree karachi need to improve a lot before it meets international standards there is no doubt about that

btw how was you trip over all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RJReynolds

W.11 said:


> no i dont mind, i agree karachi need to improve a lot before it meets international standards there is no doubt about that
> 
> btw how was you trip over all




Well, overall experience is very pleasant on a personal level. There is too much corruption in every walk of life. Religious and ethnic strife between different factions is too strong. I will be coming back again in January for 3 weeks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

karachi on 13-12-12


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Safari park


----------



## A.Rafay

*Shahrah-e-Faisal 12-14-12 today*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

DJ Science College, Karachi


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

Shaheed-e-Millat Road


----------



## W.11




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

KARACHI WAR CEMETRY

The cemetery contains 642 Commonwealth burials of the Second World War.

The KARACHI 1939-45 WAR MEMORIAL forms the entrance to Karachi War Cemetery. It commemorates more than 25,000 servicemen of the forces of undivided India who died during the Second World War in non-operational zones. Their remains were accorded the last rites and disposal required by their various religions and their names are commemorated at memorials in Delhi and Karachi. No names appear on the memorials but a Roll of Honour at each site, one in Hindi, the other in Urdu, record the names of those commemorated.

KARACHI WAR CEMETERY was created to receive Second World War graves from civil and cantonment cemeteries scattered throughout northern Pakistan where their permanent maintenance could not be assured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Habib public school*






Keemari, Karachi






Sunday evening at Shahrah e faisal nursery bridge Karachi.


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI: Scene of a severe traffic jam on I.I.Chundrigar Road. 18/*12/12


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI: December 18 &#8211; A view of Teen Talwar decorated with traditional Sindhi Ajrak at Clifton to celebrate Sindhi Cultural Day on 21st December.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## Karachiite




----------



## Karachiite

KPT 





Outskirts of Khi


----------



## A.Rafay

*Dolmen Mall Today*


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## A.Rafay

Jinnah Interchange Karachi






Bagh Ibn-e-Qasim Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thanks for sharing.. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzaib Khan

Thanks for sharing beautiful pics


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## American Pakistani

Arabian Sea Country Club.





Clifton Beach.


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luqman Khan

just one word.. wow


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## RescueRanger

Ahh Karachi, my favorite city!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mudassarnawaz

A little description could add more value,a suggestion


----------



## Don Jaguar




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Don Jaguar

Creek Marina ki pictures hain kisi ke pass?


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

Great Photos guys


----------



## arushbhai

Get rid of MQM and Karachi will become one of the best cities in south asia.


----------



## A1Kaid

Can someone show photos of the new skyscraper built in Karachi?


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

A1Kaid said:


> Can someone show photos of the new skyscraper built in Karachi?


here, its not complete yet its the Bahria Icon tower it has two towers one has 40 floors and the other one is 67


----------



## A1Kaid

DeMoN_HuNteR said:


> here, its not complete yet its the Bahria Icon tower it has two towers one has 40 floors and the other one is 67




Articles are reporting it is about to open soon so it must be near completion or completed already.


Pakistan


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

A1Kaid said:


> Articles are reporting it is about to open soon so it must be near completion or completed already.
> 
> 
> Pakistan


No there is alot of work left the last updes that i saw, the main tower that is going to be 67 floos was still on ground floor so it will take years i guess to complete 




^ that up there in the image is the Core of the Main tower, its an old picture i dont know how much work they have done since then


----------



## A1Kaid

DeMoN_HuNteR said:


> No there is alot of work left the last updes that i saw, the main tower that is going to be 67 floos was still on ground floor so it will take years i guess to complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ that up there in the image is the Core of the Main tower, its an old picture i dont know how much work they have done since then



For how long they have been building this? When did the project begin?


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

A1Kaid said:


> For how long they have been building this? When did the project begin?


2008 actully but it is understandable becouse of the situations in Karachi most of the projects were canceled or their heights were reduced while this one took alot of time to rise but i think its okay the pace of work on this project now is average

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

A1Kaid said:


> Articles are reporting it is about to open soon so it must be near completion or completed already.
> 
> 
> Pakistan



The article is talking about Ocean Tower which is topped out and is currently being cladded. 

Here it is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

super highway


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

shaheed e millat road
















shaheed e millat road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Karachi has the potential to become next Dubai. It needs to free itself from all of these political parties.


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Karachiite




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

Askari IV






Gulistan -e- Jauhar





















DOW university karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Frere Hall, Karachi





































Hamdard university


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## A.Rafay

Mangroves.


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

karachi weather in rain






hill park


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

nazimabad
















azizabad ;P






yad gar e shuhadah






clifton











khyaban e seher


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Awesome View from Aladeen Park*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Foo_Fighter

Karachi is Beautiful!!! Subhanallah!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

super highway near nooriabad


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## A.Rafay

Karachi!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Karachi Back to Roshnion ka shahar!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Karachi after rain


----------



## baqai

Karachiite said:


>



hey you caught me on camera ... that's my car Silver Allion towards right side in front of black santro


----------



## W.11

construction at clifton beach











frare hall






malir











malir river




[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

saddar






saddar


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Karachi is best city in the world to live in, just give it proper security & it is really really heaven.

May Allah bless Karachi & Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Sunway Lagoon, Gharo Town, 50 miles from KHI Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## Karachiite




----------



## Rocky rock

American Pakistani said:


> Karachi is best city in the world to live in, just give it proper security & it is really really heaven.
> 
> May Allah bless Karachi & Pakistan



Really I thought islamabad is the best city to live in pak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Karachiite said:


>



Is that a real picture?


----------



## Karachiite

nuclearpak said:


> Is that a real picture?



Yes it is.


----------



## Imran Khan

@Karachiite
were are you long time no see bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Imran Khan said:


> @Karachiite
> were are you long time no see bro?



Been busy with exams and work bro. Suna hai aap ki shaadi hogayi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Karachiite said:


> Been busy with exams and work bro. Suna hai aap ki shaadi hogayi hai



bhut afsoos ke sath kehna parta hai haan ho gai hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite

Imran Khan said:


> bhut afsoos ke sath kehna parta hai haan ho gai hai




Hahahahah congrats man, make some Imran Khan Juniors soon!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

Karachi is nyc city but it really needs loyal government to make it outstanding...well gud luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## Karachiite




----------



## Patriots



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

A short Time Lapse video of Shara-e-Faisal Karachi.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=622122457816708

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

I love Karachi, most liberal and cosmo city in Pakistan. Lahore has the rich historical and cultural heart of Pakistan but Karachi is the ebb and flow, the dynamo and a certain swagger no other city has. Ahh I remember it all so well, crabbing, water skiing at the Marina club, swimming at French beach, poetry at the press club and partying at Dog island wow what a place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

No matter where ever i live in the world but i will always miss Karachi. Keep Rocking & developing dear city.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## W.11

A.Rafay said:


>



i love my city, so beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

A.Rafay said:


> *Habib public school*



I m missing my school soo much    I want to go to Karachi NOW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Imran Khan said:


> bhut afsoos ke sath kehna parta hai haan ho gai hai



jis k sath hoi ho gi afsoos tu unain karna chahe


----------



## Imran Khan

nomi007 said:


> jis k sath hoi ho gi afsoos tu unain karna chahe



braber ka ghum hota hai yaar


----------



## yorohit79

Vibrant and beautiful city! 
There's always something very nice abt living on a coastal city, which residents of land-locked cities miss out on.


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashira_amjad

Lovely City Karachi but now a days i don't know what happens.


----------



## darkinsky

Karachi airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=556931211031136




Karachi Timelapse Video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Farm house near french/Hawksbay beach

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Imran Khan said:


> bhut afsoos ke sath kehna parta hai haan ho gai hai



Konsi 3rd ya 4th.


----------



## F-16 Viper

NICE PHOTOS.... hats off


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Marshmallow

@cb4 isl/pindi ki bi pics post kurdo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AhmadBilal

Karachi! The most beautiful and important city of Pakistan.


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## nehruchacha

so nice place in pak


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

Meet the crab-hunting children of Karachi


----------



## FCPX

Great pics!


----------



## dexter

Lovely night shot of Do Talwar, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Nishan_101

*Any Rain Pictures from Karachi August 2013???*


----------



## darkinsky

Nishan_101 said:


> *Any Rain Pictures from Karachi August 2013???*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## K-Xeroid

darkinsky said:


>


Where is it? At Sharah e Faisal?


----------



## darkinsky

K-Xeroid said:


> Where is it? At Sharah e Faisal?



i think so

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## dexter

Eid Mela at &#8234;#&#8206;Clifton&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;Karachi&#8236; in 1970s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

A worker walks at the Bin Qasim Power Station (BQPS-II), some 35 kilometers (22 miles) from east of Karachi city.

Jang






KARACHI: A view of dark clouds from beach hovering over the sky of Provincial Capital.

Jang






Elephants imported from India are grazing at Safari Park in Karachi on Tuesday, June 25, 2013.

Jang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Residents of Karachi are enjoying in sea water to beat the heat of scorching sun at Seaview in Karachi on Sunday, June 23, 2013.

Jang






Commuters pass through the rainwater on a road during first downpour of Monsoon Season, at M.A Jinnah road in Karachi on Thursday, June 13, 2013.

Jang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alimohsan52

I love Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Eid Prayers outside Eidgah Maidan opp Jamia Cloth Market,#Karachi 1947. 4 days after liberation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Nice view of Karachi after rain


----------



## FCPX

darkinsky said:


> Residents of Karachi are enjoying in sea water to beat the heat of scorching sun at Seaview in Karachi on Sunday, June 23, 2013.
> 
> Jang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commuters pass through the rainwater on a road during first downpour of Monsoon Season, at M.A Jinnah road in Karachi on Thursday, June 13, 2013.
> 
> Jang



Love the pic of the wheelie rickshaw!!


----------



## Black Eagle 90

darkinsky said:


> i think so



Is it DHA, Karachi... Hmmm...


----------



## darkinsky

Pakistani motorcyclists ride past an illuminated building ahead of the country's Independence Day in Karachi on August 13, 2013. Pakistan will be celebrating its 66th anniversary of the country's independence from British rule on August 14.


Jang






Pakistani Muslims offer Eid al-Fitr prayers on a street during the first day of their religious festival in Karachi on August 9, 2013. Muslims around the world are celebrating the Eid al-Fitr holiday, which marks the end of the fasting month of Ramadan.

Jang


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MM_Haider

Imran Khan said:


>



Teen Talwar.. Historians will right this place as the basis of revolution against mafia in Karachi..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi




----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi




----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Hamdard University

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

shah faisal town

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## natee

Prefect Karachi Views


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Wow truely a Gem of city ... MEGA city of Pakistan with out doubt so many places and things to do. If Karachi fixes the graffiti issue & introduces Mass Transit Subway , it is certainly one of Top Cities of Pakistan

* Financial Sector (CHECK) 
* Modern Housing pojects (CHECK) 
* Road Infrastructure (CHECK) 
* Things to do , Entertainment (CHECK) 
* Palm tree and beautification attempt (Great improvements) 
* Education , Universities 

Remaining: 

>Subway 
>International Standard Subway/Mass Transit 
>Security improvements

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## natee

Old Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Karachi is a beautiful city man, my birthplace. Chicks not so much. Now W.11 dont be mas


----------



## W.11

Informant said:


> Karachi is a beautiful city man, my birthplace. Chicks not so much. Now W.11 dont be mas



get married boy, don't spend your entire life stalking girls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

W.11 said:


> get married boy, don't spend your entire life stalking girls



Playas gon' play. Whats the hurry.


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Bhai Zakir said:


> Over head wires, stray animals and litter are spoiling the images.


thanks for describing what mumbai looks like.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

A.Rafay said:


> thanks for describing what mumbai looks like.


bwahahahaha u nailed him


----------



## gslv mk3

A.Rafay said:


> thanks for describing what mumbai looks like.





Umair Nawaz said:


> bwahahahaha u nailed him



Comparing Karachi with Mumbai, An alpha world city?? oh please..


----------



## Nishan_101

Karachi is Karachi................... Pakistan Zindabad.


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Donatello

W.11 said:


>




I hate you. I feel so homesick man


Keep posting, good job!


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

#

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909

1969: Dinner at Beach Luxury Hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sjehanzeb

Pictures from IBA Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sjehanzeb

Pictures from IBA Karachi































__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=602806746402403










More pictures from IBA can be found here (Mostly from phone cameras)
IBA, Karachi - Karachi, Pakistan - College & University | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Bahria University Medical & Dental College (B.U.M.D.C) - Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

W.11 said:


>



Really Kabees is a place where I used to come every weekend when I was a kid. I am lovin it. Although I used to Live in Block-L North Nazimabad. SUBHAN ALLAH


----------



## darkinsky

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/443760653724295168

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

From the pictures it seems like the city is having scarcity of trees and greenery.


----------



## Patriots

darkinsky said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/443760653724295168




I think this is the way where located Asghar Ali Shah stadium ...............


----------



## Nishan_101

W.11 said:


>



Name of that area?


----------



## genmirajborgza786

@Areesh @darkinsky @W.11 

_yaar yeh video dekh ke meri ansoo nikal aaye ..... khi yaad agayee_ 






uploaded by sidiki34 zabardast video banaya is banday ne

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dexter

#Karachi in 1980s,






near KPT underpass .. Uzma Shopping center .. 






off Tariq road..






Zaib un Nisa street (ALFI)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

Extraordinary & sad sight to see. No ‪#‎strike‬ called but fear of ‪#‎violence‬means ‪#‎Karachi‬ still ‪#‎shutdown‬. Not good for ‪#‎Pakistan‬ financial capital. 































Kash itni abaadi hoti to kitna sakun hota

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Cyclone Nanauk in the Arabian Sea...











This must be devil's point^^^

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Karachi may have once been the gateway to British India, but Saddar is now a gateway to the city’s past. And like the rest of the old city, it has largely fallen to ruin. However, efforts are underway to renovate and rethink how Saddar can be best utilised as public space.

In light of these efforts, the Herald reached out to a few eminent citizens who call Karachi home to discover what Saddar means to them, and how they would envision its future. Here are some highlights.





*Hasan Ali Khan*
Assistant Professor at the School of Arts, Humanities and Social Sciences, Habib University

"Its legacy, as told to me by veteran architect and urban planner Arif Hasan, is its recreation as an icon to express the writ of the colonial administration after the Mutiny of 1857."





The crumbling facades of Saddar's Bolton Market.
*Durriya Kazi*
A Karachi-based artist, who heads the Department of Visual Studies, University of Karachi

"While I would love to say restore buildings, create historical precincts, pedestrianise areas, revive trams, create walks with plaques recounting the history of buildings and streets, I know this is not possible. This area is an important commercial centre and cannot be disturbed for some romantic nostalgia. What I would do instead is focus on Sundays downtown. The area is mostly deserted on Sundays. It could be pedestrianised on Sundays, cleaned, and by the late afternoon, when Sunday wanderers surface, be full of stalls serving different foods, music , street theatre, tea shops, book stalls, crafts, art exhibitions, the occasional open air concert, street cricket and other sports, cycling, or even cycle rickshas. Schools could have educational fairs, competitions."





Bottles pictured in a cabinet at a stall in 'Boltal Gali' in Saddar.
*Bilal Tanweer*
A writer, translator and author of The Scatter Here is Too Great

"We need to eschew the idea that Saddar – or any other place – essentially means one particular thing, and instead embrace the multiplicity of realities of a place. It is precisely an essentialist view of Saddar which has recently allowed the city magistrate to order a displacement of hawkers, terming them ‘encroachers’ in order to make their displacement easier and possible."





*Shahana Rajani*
A curator and educator

"On the surface, restoring colonial buildings to their past glory seems like a good cause. But we need to ask: Restoration and beautification along whose standards? The political elite’s, of course."





This article was published in the Herald June 2014 issue. 
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

#Karachi in 1964







Morriswala Building opposite KMC, M.A.Jinnah Road, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahtisham

کراچی کا ماضی


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


>



farmi Anday ..


----------



## dexter

Kati Pahari #Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Beach luxury hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

St. Andrew's church, Saddar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

North Nazimabad karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Dolmen City

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vedat şafak yamı

Chicken biryani, Pakistan's national food




hhmmmm yuummmmyy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

c. 1939: KMC Building - Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Arrow

Amazing, Karachi always remain my favourite city after Isloo.


----------



## S.Y.A

in the last 5 years, under PPP rule, Karachi has turned into a dustbin. Add to that the unplanned expansion and qabza groups creatin massive katchi abadis, and nobody can lay a finger on them due to political backing. and then this new craze of building apartments. the sewage system of the city will certainly not survive the crap of 100 families, when it was meant for just 1 family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow

Beautiful city but now is at the mercy of PPP


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

Nishan_101 said:


> Really Kabees is a place where I used to come every weekend when I was a kid. I am lovin it. Although I used to Live in Block-L North Nazimabad. SUBHAN ALLAH



Block L ke road side restaurant pe raat ko chikan tika khana then a big bowl of Chicken corn soup...wah kia din thay, i doubt its like that anymore



W.11 said:


> Hamdard University



I was given a tour of this place by their then director when this was under construction, now you can guess my age lol


----------



## xyxmt

darkinsky said:


> Elephants imported from India are grazing at Safari Park in Karachi on Tuesday, June 25, 2013.
> 
> Jang



they are enjoying a human waste free grass


----------



## ghazi52

restaring tram services in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Liquidmetal said:


> I love Karachi, most liberal and cosmo city in Pakistan. Lahore has the rich historical and cultural heart of Pakistan but Karachi is the ebb and flow, the dynamo and a certain swagger no other city has. Ahh I remember it all so well, crabbing, water skiing at the Marina club, swimming at French beach, poetry at the press club and partying at Dog island wow what a place.



so you telling us you belong to a burger family!


----------



## ghazi52

*Trams from Seven Day Hospital or old US Embassy to Regal Cinema.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ocean tower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Avari Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PAF museum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jojokhan

BOhat zabar dast he bahi sb tite
ALLAH karachi ko Hamaysha hansta r muskrata rakhay
AAAAAMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEnnnnnnnnn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sadequain Art Gallery - Frere Hall - Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Shan chowrangi, Korangi
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Frere Hall, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anyrandom

ghazi52 said:


> Shan chowrangi, Korangi
> .
> .
> View attachment 150380



Hi, Is karachi near desert area?
In many pics of karachi I have seen that it's very dusty. Dusty as in sand.


----------



## Baby Leone

anyrandom said:


> Hi, Is karachi near desert area?
> In many pics of karachi I have seen that it's very dusty. Dusty as in sand.


yeah u r right Karachi is soo much dusty like Dubai might be because of Sea


----------



## Donatello

anyrandom said:


> Hi, Is karachi near desert area?
> In many pics of karachi I have seen that it's very dusty. Dusty as in sand.



Yes, Karachi doesn't have much natural rainfall....and it is far far away from river Indus. If you look at the google satellite images, you'll see Karachi is located in a very 'dry' region....compare that with Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Donatello said:


> Yes, Karachi doesn't have much natural rainfall....and it is far far away from river Indus. If you look at the google satellite images, you'll see Karachi is located in a very 'dry' region....compare that with Lahore.


 Very True..


----------



## ghazi52

M.A Jinnah Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Port Grand, Karachi.*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turkish_FR

What a beautiful place to live, you are so lucky : )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

In Pictures......................


----------



## ghazi52

m........................
....




.
.
.




...................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

mmmm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak_Sher

Thanks for posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Clifton area
flat





_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Kchi


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Anything from bahria town karachi and dha city karachi???


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Bahria town Karachi map


----------



## idune

not sure if posted here before but a very nice timelapse of Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Fresco Bakers , Burns road
*





.
.
*Nagan Interchange
*






*IBA AMAN CED*





Stunning view of Creek Vista and surroundings






__________________


----------



## ghazi52

*Creek vista DHA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Here is a photo of Elphistone St, Karachi pre-partition. It has nice, wide obstruction free footpaths that are easy to use (not 1 foot high)


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi-Port-Trust-Building-(1915)*


----------



## ghazi52

*
 Okra has got to be top of the charts. The tiny rustic Mediterranean style restaurant has been wowing Karachi for the last 15 years. Okra is known for high quality, fresh ingredients treated simply on a flavorsome menu. Top treats include the Fresh figs with Breseola, Smoked Trout and Black Ink Pasta. Desi items like Kheema Methi with Paratha are also firm favourites. Okra also serves some of the best breads in town including yummy olive focaccia – this is definitely not the place to pass on the bread basket. The only complaint is that Okra is so tiny and popular that getting a table is very tough.




The lovely terrace at Cafe Flo is perfect for Al Fresco dining
*


----------



## ghazi52

*Clifton............................................
*


----------



## ghazi52

*merewether tower

*


----------



## DRaisinHerald

We need to get rid of rickshaws and build more high-rises (not necessarily skyscrapers).


----------



## ghazi52

*Shahrah e faisal - from Altijarah centre

*


----------



## ghazi52

*Cape Mount
*


----------



## sara saeed

Very beautiful , 
its my home town

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

............................................


----------



## maxpayne

sara saeed said:


> Very beautiful ,
> its my home town


Mine too


----------



## ghazi52

Clifton.


----------



## ghazi52

DHA ......................
Phase VIII,


----------



## ghoul

Any old, heritage buildings in Karachi? Here's one that I could find:

Mohatta Palace:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Empress Market 1890


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh Madaratsul Islam, Karachi.........
*





Sindh Madaratsul Islam, Karachi.

The school building in 1890; capital cost Rs 197,188
Which was founded by Hasan Ali Effendi, a famous Sindhi Educationist.
It was later converted into a University.


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## Karachiite




----------



## Karachiite




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*teen talwar
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..Beach Luxury Hotel in 1960s




.
..
.
.




..


----------



## ghazi52

Cape Mount
...............
.




.
.
NBP Stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Art work at ....................







*another art work in Karachi

*




_


----------



## ghazi52

2 talwar......................
.....





Bagh e Quaid e Azam...
....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Endlesszen

Once I got time. I'll be there to travel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

PHOTOS BY MISBAH QAISER


----------



## ghazi52

........................... . . .
. . . .


----------



## ghazi52

Truck Art work ..........
. . . .
*Awesome to see all that gunk replaced by beauty on Karachi streets*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## [Bregs]

This art work on trucks is amazing efforts and beautiful treat to see

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*.... M.T khan road - Karachi
...*





*another art work in Karachi
*






__________________

.......
*M.T khan road
*




_
....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

............*Shri Varun Dev Mandir , Manora

*





*
aerial view of gulistan e johar

*




. . . .. . . . . . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

................



............ . ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

You forgot pics of Altofi clowns and Bengali tableeghi molvis


----------



## Kiran Qasim



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

. . . . . 
. .



.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LSD

fakhre mirpur said:


> You forgot pics of Altofi clowns and Bengali tableeghi molvis



I can always count on you Punjabi/Kashmiri paindoos to bark about Altaf Hussein and MQM.


----------



## LSD



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LSD



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LSD



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

...... ...
. . .



. . . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

...............
*Stadium road* outside agakhan Hospital









................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.................
.....Karachi Zoo ..........
.......




.
.Mumtaz Begum


..



.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

nice metropolis city karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

....................
*A.O clock tower , north Nazimabad
*






*pedestrian bridge on karsaz road - outside maritime museum
*





*Backside of dolmen city
*



..................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite

Rolls Royce

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

................................

.*M.T khan road
*




....
*Keamari
*





......................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

............................

.
..



........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................
*Jinnah terminal
*





*City of lights
*








............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

......................40-foot long whale shark, Karachi......
...
...



...






................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................................................................
Bhadurabad from hill park. 






.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

some very nice pics of karachi showing its diverse character

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

i love this city. and with time its getting better and better..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

secretservice said:


> i love this city. and with time its getting better and better..


Me too...................................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*Marina Creek.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

Very good thread. In the early 60's my father studied at Karachi University.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeslieEngel

Wow.. Awesome pics. I pretty much enjoyed all the post.


----------



## vsdave2302

Very nice Photographs.


----------



## Khafee

I would like to see more pics of Karachi & Lahore, from the ordinary mans prospective. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................
.
Old heritage of *Karachi* at Bolton Market





_
...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..............................................................................



.....

.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................................................



....

.PIDC building & Palace Hotel, in c.1960s
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................................................................
Karachi, Harbor - 1860





.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................................................................






*saddar*




..........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## batool100

I like to visit Sea view in Karachi .. Can anyone share the experience of visit at sea view ...


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................................................................
*gulistan-e-johar
*



...


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................................................................
*DHA phase 8
*





*Nagan interchange
*





*NED university - auto show
*












*DO darya - food street
*





*Shahrah-e-Pakistan
*





......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................................


..



...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..................................................................................
.*Gulistan-e-johar
*



......

*liyari expressway

https://www.instagram.com/p/-8r_4Rog...by=arshan_pats*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..............................................................................
*
Aerial view of Mazar-e-quaid & surroundings* 





....


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................................................................
Karachi Sea Port - 1952






.
Discipline Street scene of Karachi in 1950s................................






........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

ghazi52 said:


> .......................................................................................................
> Karachi Sea Port - 1952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Discipline Street scene of Karachi in 1950s................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........


The last picture. How things have changed.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Karachi need Mass transit System Desperately

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Muhammad Omar said:


> Karachi need Mass transit System Desperately



Absolutely...........................


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Muhammad Omar said:


> Karachi need Mass transit System Desperately


Wasn't Karachi supposed to get a green line metro train? I heard about it months ago.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Wasn't Karachi supposed to get a green line metro train? I heard about it months ago.



About Green Line Federal Gov Agreed on providing half of the Budget to Sindh gov but Sindh gov Wants Federal to give not 50 not 60 but 100% budget to Sindh gov or in other word make it with their own budget... so no Launch of it Yet there are other Lines to Line Orange and Yellow Line but That too Sindh gov is looking for Private Public Partnership... 2 Metro bus lines proposed by Malik Riaz Blue line that moves from Bahria town to Tower in Karachi and Bahria town to Karachi Airport... but it's delayed cause they want to complete Bahria town first... and last but not the least Japanese are ready to Invest in Karachi Circular Railway but God Bless Sindh gov they are too lazy


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

Muhammad Omar said:


> About Green Line Federal Gov Agreed on providing half of the Budget to Sindh gov but Sindh gov Wants Federal to give not 50 not 60 but 100% budget to Sindh gov or in other word make it with their own budget... so no Launch of it Yet there are other Lines to Line Orange and Yellow Line but That too Sindh gov is looking for Private Public Partnership... 2 Metro bus lines proposed by Malik Riaz Blue line that moves from Bahria town to Tower in Karachi and Bahria town to Karachi Airport... but it's delayed cause they want to complete Bahria town first... and last but not the least Japanese are ready to Invest in Karachi Circular Railway but God Bless Sindh gov they are too lazy



Karachi now houses Pakistanis from all regions of the country so Federal government should pay 100% of transport infrastructure costs in the city. I want at least in Karachi the public buses and trucks to have one color instead of being painted in shocking colors and designs.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> Karachi now houses Pakistanis from all regions of the country so Federal government should pay 100% of transport infrastructure costs in the city. I want at least in Karachi the public buses and trucks to have one color instead of being painted in shocking colors and designs.



go read the 18th amendment 

Sindh development budget is 739 Billion and Karachi gets only 48 Billion is that Federal Gov Fault?? Funds are there it's only lack of interest by Sindh gov

If Lahore Multan and Rawalpindi-islamabad Metro were build by Provincial Gov then why would Federal build Metro is Karachi lahore is also house of People from KPK and Balochistan And GB


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

Muhammad Omar said:


> If Lahore Multan and Rawalpindi-islamabad Metro were build by Provincial Gov then why would Federal build Metro is Karachi lahore is also house of People from KPK and Balochistan And GB



Becasue is Karachi is mini Pakistan with nearly 20 million people. Sindh alone cannot finance the whole development.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> Becasue is Karachi is mini Pakistan with nearly 20 million people. Sindh alone cannot finance the whole development.



why can't sindh finance it? 738 billion budget what other things they are spending 690 billion? any project can you name it in interior sindh???


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

ghazi52 said:


> ..............................................................................
> *
> Aerial view of Mazar-e-quaid & surroundings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....




Really sad to see lack of trees and greenery in Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................................
*The Jinnah International Airport before Pakistan was made*






.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................................................

Techno City corporate tower







..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...................................................................
bara anda (name of this oyster rock)





kapray - dolmen mall





___
........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................................................
Jinnah bridge






...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................




...


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................





......


----------



## Pakistani till death

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> Becasue is Karachi is mini Pakistan with nearly 20 million people. Sindh alone cannot finance the whole development.


No one is asking them to fund it as well. Federal govt agreed to pay 50% which they refused. Punjab govt is getting 0 from the federal govt for orange line and instead used investors from abroad (china). No one was against the 18th ammendment which PPP brought themselves. I feel sorry for karachiites and want to see federal govt supporting them on this but it would be injustice to others. How i wish karachi was separated from sindh and made a province or a special zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................
Marina club by Saad saeed







.................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Can anyone believe that this city provides 70% to national exchequer and is home to more than 22 Million people.

The whole city looks like a huge slum from pics.


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Muhammad Omar said:


> why can't sindh finance it? 738 billion budget what other things they are spending 690 billion? any project can you name it in interior sindh???



The Sindh govt says 738 billion is peanuts.

The Solution is to give Karachi a special status (like that of Islamabad or FATA) where the funds flow in directly from the capital.

Second solution is to revert back the 18th amendment as it was there were some grey areas deliberately put by ppp like the roles of tax collection, we dont know who will collect tax and what will be fedrals role.So once we get that reverted we withold any new amendments related to devolution until a solid framework is there.

Third solution is to carve out a province out of Sindh in such a way that we have some parts of karachi given to sindhis and the other to the NonSindhis. But we dont want to go there, this shoudl be a last resort.

The political impasse can only break when either one PPP or MQM vanishes which is highly unlikely in near future as PTI/alternates have a long way to go.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

-blitzkrieg- said:


> The Sindh govt says 738 billion is peanuts.
> 
> The Solution is to give Karachi a special status (like that of Islamabad or FATA) where the funds flow in directly from the capital.
> 
> Second solution is to revert back the 18th amendment as it was there were some grey areas deliberately put by ppp like the roles of tax collection, we dont know who will collect tax and what will be fedrals role.So once we get that reverted we withold any new amendments related to devolution until a solid framework is there.
> 
> Third solution is to carve out a province out of Sindh in such a way that we have some parts of karachi given to sindhis and the other to the NonSindhis. But we dont want to go there, this shoudl be a last resort.
> 
> The political impasse can only break when either one PPP or MQM vanishes which is highly unlikely in near future as PTI/alternates have a long way to go.



The thing is Sindh Development budget in 2014-15 was 168 Billion rupees but in 2015-16 it's 162 Billion Rupees they cut the Development budget Karachi share from 162 Billion is 48 Billion but did they spend this 48 billion on Karachi NO 

Karachi Circular Railway projects Japanese are ready to invest on it and made it functional once again but is Sindh gov ready to start the project no? 
Yellow Line Metro Bus service Sindh is looking for Public private partnership but no one is investing in it Federal asked the Sindh gov to start Green Line Metro Bus Service And Federal will give 50% of the amount to Sindh gov but now Sindh Gov is saying that Federal should pay 100% 
Blue Line Metro Malik riaz will build it From Bahria town to Airport and second line From Bahria town to Tower but he will start the project after Bahria town project 

Federal is ready to work with Sindh Gov Japanese are there but Sindh Gov is *** holes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................
Manora - Light House















.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................
2 darya











.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................................



...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................................................
KMC Building



.

.
.
.
KPT Flyover-Korangi Road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

........................................
*Dhobi Ghat*






Dhobi Ghat






Dhobi Ghat






.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...................................








..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

........................
Frere park







bahria icon






..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................................
Replica of Masjid-e-Nabvi minaret under construction in Dar-ul-uloom..Karachi







*Minaret of Masjid-e-Nabvi
*





...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

nice share dear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

American Pakistani said:


> Can anyone believe that this city provides 70% to national exchequer and is home to more than 22 Million people.
> 
> The whole city looks like a huge slum from pics.


Bro,

This city not provides 70% tax, Karachi collects 70% of Tax because of the Port!
secondly provide me the source from which u got the figure of population of 2.2 Million.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Danish saleem said:


> Bro,
> 
> This city not provides 70% tax, Karachi collects 70% of Tax because of the Port!
> secondly provide me the source from which u got the figure of population of 2.2 Million.



Please do research...it won't harm.

This time I'm posting the source, next time google it yourself.



> KARACHI - Federal Board of Revenue Chairman Sohail Ahmad has said that Karachi contributes 60-70 per cent of the revenue to national exchequer.



http://nation.com.pk/business/25-Jul-2010/Karachi-contributes-6070pc-of-revenue

Karachi 2012 population was 20.7 Million

After migrations from north and in 3 years time period since 2012 the population might have reach above 22M mark.

http://www.worldatlas.com/citypops.htm



ghazi52 said:


> ........................................
> *Dhobi Ghat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhobi Ghat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhobi Ghat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....



Wth...are you for real?


----------



## Danish saleem

American Pakistani said:


> Please do research...it won't harm.
> 
> This time I'm posting the source, next time google it yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Karachi contributes 60-70pc of revenue
> 
> Karachi 2012 population was 20.7 Million
> 
> After migrations from north and in 3 years time period since 2012 the population might have reach above 22M mark.
> 
> City Populations, Largest Cities of the World - Worldatlas.com
> 
> 
> 
> Wth...are you for real?



Bro ,

I am karachite and love my city!
Chairman FBR said contribute in total revenue collection.
My father is a Clearing and forwarding Agent, and i am Tax lawyer, so the people all over from Pakistan, pay tax at Karachi Port, at the time of clearance of their consignments at the time of Import.and then take credit in their returns, in their respective jurisdictions.

Secondly if population of karachi is 22 Million( mind that last census took place in 1999), its mean the karachi is the biggest city in terms of population in world.

and for your information according to census 1999, population of karachi is 9.6 Million, and so its the biggest migration of population towards on city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....................




Karachi Coast Patrol 




The Pakistan Navy 

port of Karachi





.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..............................





Karachi Zoo
.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..................







......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anchan

Karachi walu aman lao tumhara shehr ma Phir traqqi nhi hougi nahi tu koi foreign investor nhi ayega Bhatta dana


----------



## ghazi52

............
sea view road











....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.......................
Best aerial view of clifton so far






Nadirshaw Eduljee Dinshaw road 










St. Andres Church





Cape Monze beach, 

*Ibrahim Ismail chundigar Road (the wall street of Pakistan)*






.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.....................
aerial view of KPT interchange & surroundings 





.

.......

.
.
*Gulsitan-e-johar*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_21

Give the city to PTI/Nawaz and we will soon be seeing huge growth in skyscrapers and projects all over the city. PPP is just incompetent. Karachi could have been so much more.


----------



## ghazi52

......................
IBA , Aman tower





....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..................





.





....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*saddar*







*downtown*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Korangi road near ftc






Dalmia road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Port way - trade center , Shahrah-e-faisal





*c*


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Aga khan & surroundings .







*Dolmen city 





c*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*St.Patrick's cathedral 

*




_


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KPT interchange & surroundings 






_


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Yeezy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

nagan 





_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jinnah interchange & downtown 






_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Google street view of Cantt railway station 






__

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Shahrah-e-faisal - S.M.C.H.S
*





*standard chartered bank - IICR 

*





*Burhani Hospital - Old city area
*





*Polo ground 
*





*s*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KPT building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi . . . . 28-06-2016
Clifton

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

KPT......2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Port Trust - Karachi in c.1940s


----------



## Somali-Turk

what a good thread.
i have been studying in pakisan since 2010,during my studies in karachi,i found teachers in my university extremely cooperative,i even opened a bussiness with a local joint venture,that is where my life started getting interesting,driving 4x4 helux throug karachi ,saddar,gulshan-maymar,fb area,partying 24/7 in millinum mall,smoking hookah ,and talking with the girls,and when travelling back n forth hydarabad,never got any issue with the authorities,got my degree succesfully,and longing to go back to my country .enjoyed.if you have money,you will enjoy here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

update your rural pakistan thread too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Time line bahadurabad 
*




_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Panoramic view of IICR





_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*PIA Planetarium & expo center , 
university road
*




_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Anu bhai park Nazimbad - North nazimabad skyline in background..
*




_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Arial View Karachi City*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Airport Parking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Eduljee Dinshaw road

*







*Shahrah-e-Faisal
*




_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hyderi .................






_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*shahrah-e-Faisal
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*shahrah-e-faisal
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

SHC view

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

customs cricket academy , 
customs hockey ground
& UBL sports complex - gulberg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider

Karachi Beach and Clifton, taken from helicam





Bahria Town Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dolmen Mall, Clifton

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Moin khan academy - DHA phase 8
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

New karachi terminal kemari...

























_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider

Hingol National Park Aerial Footage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ahsanhaider said:


> Hingol National Park Aerial Footage



Hingol is in Balochistan not Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

Ocean tower

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahsanhaider

2-3 hours drive from Karachi on coastal highway is this spectacular beach! sorry for posting on wrong thread, i thought it was more relevant for karachi in terms of tourism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Scenes from Karachi Waterfront and Beyond


.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Johar chowrangi 

*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider

Taken from the 58th Floor, i guess it might be highest accessible floor before only the Core is Left.





Made by Master Card

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider

Enjoy this Great Video with aerial views of Bahria Town in documentary style

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bahria University, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

D.H.A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

View from ocean tower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Askari 4 , Gulistan e johar , PNS karsaz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahsanhaider

photos of karachi here,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zeeshan Farooqi

Karachi is largest and most beautiful city of pakistan.Very nice pics you have shared guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider

Near Karachi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Clifton Karachi*





_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saba Ali Malik

wawoo good work provide pictures from doo talwar before and now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saba Ali Malik

ahsanhaider said:


> photos of karachi here,


Wawoo amazing


----------



## ghazi52

Shahrah-e-firdousi






_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*DHA & clifton from top*




















_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

2 swords roundabout.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahsanhaider

The Best Video of Karachi Out there! A Must watch and Must Share!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Vintage Car Rally in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

__

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Creek Vista, DHA Phase 8, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahsanhaider

This Highway is seriously a masterpiece !




[youtube]Tv2lxbpYCD0[/youtube]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

New Video of Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

ahsanhaider said:


> This Highway is seriously a masterpiece !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]Tv2lxbpYCD0[/youtube]




The folks making the Bahria projects are truely experienced professionals they should be allotted more national projects


----------



## ghazi52

Crescent bay 







Karsaz road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*liyari expressway *




_

*DHA golf club
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

IIC Road ;The wall street of Pakistan..


----------



## RangeMaster

This is Karachi-UBL Tower


----------



## ghazi52

no.......


----------



## ghazi52

*Mereweather road , Saddar

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi port

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

clifton skyline

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi port trust - building
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Mazar-e-Quaid

*






*Laalazar

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi memon co-operative housing society*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Happyheart

Great thread...is there also a thread where one can post a video? I am new here so I don't know the policy.


----------



## ghazi52

Yes. You can.
Welcome. Share your video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Happyheart

ghazi52 said:


> Yes. You can.
> Welcome. Share your video.



Thank you bro, my purpose is to promote the unseen faces of Pakistan. But I think I need to post 5 messages before I can start a thread. 





But let me still make a beginning and share this amazing video in 4K quality.
It's drive through the dynamic city of Karachi. I hope you will like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dolmen City Mall 









Mubbarak Village

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Manghopir* 








*dry bed of manghopir river
*





*Manghopir hill* industries of S.I.T.E. in Background

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*DHA golf & country club*

*courtesy:* Saad Saeed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RangeMaster

UBL Tower




Shaheen Complex

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Saddar Mobile Market

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Happyheart

Sorr no pictures from me because I am a video guy 
I hope you will enjoy the 360 DEGREE VIRTUAL TOUR of BarBQ Tonight Restaurant in Karachi.

Kindly do not forget to like my video on youtube and if u want to stay up to date with the amazing video about Pakistani food do subscribe. Shukria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Empress Market*
*






*
*






*
Fish Market Bufferzone Sector 15-B North Karachi - Bangali Para Fish Market

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*stadium flyover *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangeMaster

Nagan Interchange




Gulistan e Johar




Icon Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mandir at Eduljee Dinshaw road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

PNSC




Do Talwar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

University road near central jail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saba shahid

So beautiful place for beautiful people but politics made it worst so sad to hear all that news from karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tariq Road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*DHA*







*tariq road*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

maritime museum 






views from hill park 















DMCHS






Most modern buses in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

Manora lighthouse




Dreamland resort




Clifton




Sharah-e-Faisal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi in VR 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.Y.A

ghazi52 said:


> *tariq road*


Parking spaces have been marked clearly, still people are parking in an incorrect manner, and why is the parking space blocked in front of the building on the right?


----------



## RangeMaster

PAF museum




Beach Luxury




View from hill park




Marina creek




Shaira-e-faisal





The Skyline

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RangeMaster

Zamzama park




Gulistan e johar




Port grand


----------



## ghazi52

Hot day today...............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

boat basin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

*Palmyra air towers Karachi U/C. By PAF






*


----------



## RangeMaster

City of lights...











UBL tower

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Rehri goth ,Landhi . Karachi


















Salt Plant and Korangi Fish Harbour







Korangi Fish Harbour

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Rocky rock said:


> *Palmyra air towers Karachi U/C. By PAF
> View attachment 398105
> View attachment 398106
> *


Why on earth Air Force are building towers ?


----------



## Mumm-Ra

Zarvan said:


> Why on earth Air Force are building towers ?


Too much funds lying around/ Good business opportunity/ Housing schemes are old school now....take your pic, anyone of them could be the reason.

The complaining aside @ghazi52 ...great pics man. keep up the good work. Came to Karachi from Lahore and was shocked to see the government's pathetic attitude towards the city. Nice way to remind us of its glory days. Here's to hoping Karachi's future turn around for the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Empress Market




NBP cricket ground




EFU building




Hindu Gymkhana




Mubarak village

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Marina Club













Cape Monze Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zyzz

looks fantastic!!!! dreamy af

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

view of gulshan-e-iqbal from pakistan broadcasting corporation building

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Panther 57

Zarvan said:


> Why on earth Air Force are building towers ?


Beginning of this animation has DO TALWAR in the background, this indicates that proposed building is being made on PAF property just at the corner of this round about or this is a building in Fazaia Karachi. In either of the cases the building will not be made by PAF. Land is of PAF and some builder is going to make it. PAF will continue to get its royalty which will ultimately go to benevolent fund or for welfare of its personnel post retirement/ posthumous .


----------



## RangeMaster

The emerging skyline







Night




Ghizri

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kambojaric

Great to see Karachi getting a skyline and better infrastructure. Its our financial hub and should better reflect the growing economic clout of our nation. Hope to see even more development in the coming years, from a Lahori .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

shahrah-e-faisal (SMCHS)






Tariq road






shahrah-e-faisal (KCB)








dolmen city

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Clifton

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Saddar








South Asia Pakistan terminals (KPT)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## TOPGUN

ghazi52 said:


> shahrah-e-faisal (SMCHS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tariq road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shahrah-e-faisal (KCB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dolmen city




Great pic's too see my city , and specially the pic of Tariq Road my old neighborhood  thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Does it ever rain in this godforsaken city? no monsoon season?


----------



## ghazi52

P.E.C.H.S (outside jheel park)







Quaid-e-Azam International Airport; Karachi 







A Park in Karachi zoo


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Horse Riding









Karachi Cars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

I.I Chundrigar Road




















MCB Tower 







Habib Metro IICR







Zong Ad on bus











Old Railway workshops on the backside of City station.







shahrah-e-faisal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Saddar







Shahrah-e-faisal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Askari park







Shahrah-e-faisal 








Dolmen city 







Jinnah terminal road 





_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Downtown 







North Nazimabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Keamari








IICR








DHA phase 8






Moin Khan cricket academy





__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

FTC- Shahrah-e-faisal









Al-Ghafoor orchid , Gulshan-e-Iqbal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shahrah-e-Faisal





























Fawwara Chowk near Saddar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Saddar






P.E.C.H.S 






shahrah-e-faisal - tipu sultan intersection 








*DHA golf club*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*university road*







shahrah-e-faisal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View from Emerald Tower








View from Emerald Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

IICR









university road








Frere Hall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Chowk . Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Frere town*





















Nishan e Pakistan , sea view


----------



## Jackdaws

Pretty pictures. Nice to see no potholes, unlike in Bombay. Would be nice to drive down one day - like from NY to Toronto when things are better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Saddar town




2 talwar




Mohatta palace, Bahria Icon Tower in background

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sir Syed university of Engineering & Technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Shahrah-e-Faisal - right now*























*Baloch colony*







_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fabricio Tavares

Very interesting city.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful picture of Lighting (08-22-17)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi port

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> *university road*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shahrah-e-faisal



There is no concept of driving in ur lane 

One of he worst city, over populated and environmentally challenged per stats released unfortunately 

Bottom line what differentiate progressive vs backward country 

1 law implementation 
2 education system 
3 social norms community vs individual benefits 

Third one has improved thanks to pti/Imran khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Love Fere Hall. I visited or passed by a thousand times....................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KDA chowrangi


----------



## ghazi52

gulzar-e-hijri







F.B area








nagan interchange 






DHA




















_


----------



## N.Siddiqui

@ghazi52 the top three pics of post 2131 gives a bad image here, if possible remove it...thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui




----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Port

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Drigh road








Jinnah terminal road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Shades of City of Light, Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui




----------



## N.Siddiqui




----------



## N.Siddiqui




----------



## N.Siddiqui




----------



## N.Siddiqui




----------



## N.Siddiqui

Arabian sea country club cricket ground


----------



## N.Siddiqui




----------



## N.Siddiqui




----------



## N.Siddiqui




----------



## N.Siddiqui




----------



## N.Siddiqui




----------



## N.Siddiqui




----------



## N.Siddiqui

st.andrew's church, Karachi












































*Sindh High Court, Karachi *




Cape Monze beach, Karachi


----------



## N.Siddiqui




----------



## Jinn Baba

Finally seeing some decent buildings in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Jinn Baba said:


> Finally seeing some decent buildings in Karachi.



People here in Pakistan tend to prefer living in homes, with the concept of owning their land and roof, not possible in apartment living, though Karachi has a lot of apartments but still families prefer homes, homes can be expanded, a new floor added, expansions and refurbishment.


Check this thread started by me, about residences, homes and some offices in Karachi, as good as it gets...talking about architecture and good aesthetics.


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/karachi-residential-areas-homes-and-offices.510784/


----------



## N.Siddiqui




----------



## N.Siddiqui




----------



## N.Siddiqui




----------



## N.Siddiqui

Panoramic 360 view of Karachi - DHA Phase 8










*BT* Icon Tower - Above the Clouds











*BT *Icon Tower - Pakistan tallest building


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Bahria Town Underpass & Flyovers Clifton, Karachi, HD quality












Bahria Town Karachi(a satellite town)

The Power of Yellow Unleashed DHL Express Pakistan Presented by PMS Karachi, HD quality


----------



## Windjammer

*Karachi's changing skyline.




*


----------



## newb3e

Bullshit! Khi is dirty disgusting! It has to be tye biggest garbage dump site in the world! Ohh and bhutto ab bhi zinda hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## python-000

ya kbhi aik boht khoobsurat shahar hota tha lakin ab ya shahar barbad ho gya ha yaha ke awam mar rhi ha rul rhi ha loot rhi ha lakin koe suna wla nhi ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Bahria Town Karachi...


----------



## ghazi52

*Aladin park , Gulshan-e-Iqbal*


----------



## ghazi52

Wish other roads in Karachi also kept green and clean with large trees and not with small shrubs and pruned 3 feet high plants which are good for nothing. Like in some of the above pictures, trees cutting, chopping and pruning should be stopped, Karachi needs big, shady trees with hundred of benefits, this is strange why the city govt's keep on cutting trees and not letting them grow there natural size and shape.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh Madressatul Islam University

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*clifton*


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of South-end club cricket ground , *DHA* (hosted a test match against Zimbabwe)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Gorgeous morning 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.Y.A

Karachi desperately needs attention. What you have shown in this thread is a small part of Karachi, the rest is being neglected by the good for nothing sindh govt. first priority: better sewage system, then roads and greenery, and then public transport. destruction and removal of illegal squatter settlements and katchi abadis (like sohrab goth, those along railway lands, gujjar nala, orangi town etc) is a necessity, these people do not pay any taxes, they do not pay any bills, but are are involved in large scale land and utilities theft as well as providing safe havens to criminals.

also, old areas like saddar and liaquatbad, in fact the whole tower to karimabad corridor, and gurumander to nazimabad corridor etc need to be destroyed and rebuilt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

story of karachi is over, the city is doomed to fail, both the federal and provincial govt is pushing for the city to fail.

karachiites should rise up and demand their rights otherwise these things will keep going to the point of no return.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

*Crescent Bay by Emaar at DHA phase 8 Karachi Under Construction *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pluralist said:


> .......................



Beautiful pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Frere Hall

PC: Asim Ifthikar Naggi












Race course near safoorah






Aerial view of Mazar e Quaid & its surrounding .


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MAB

One thing which really disappointed me about Karachi on my last visit was the state of colonial era buildings. There are so many buildings which if properly maintained would give the city a great look, sadly almost all were in dilapidated condition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

It is in finishing stage and not half constructed...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Arabian sea country club cricket ground 











airport area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Kolachi restaurant.





PSO HQ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pluralist said:


> ....................................
> ............................................




Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Clifton







DHA Phase 8









Mazar-e-Quaid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> Clifton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHA Phase 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazar-e-Quaid





Good to see new areas and new composition in pictures of Karachi.

Karachi needs massive amount of trees, massive tree plantation on the scale of 1 tree for 1 person can make this city clean and green. Looking at the success of Billion Tree Tsunami in KPK this can be done here with the required political and local support.

Karachi has all the strength to make it a truly great city...improve the public transport system, local buses in large numbers and not BRTS, improved garbage collection and disposal, water supply and some basics here and there will turn around the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wolfhunter

Very impressive stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Civic center Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Karsaz Golf Cub

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Great pics. Much love to Karachi, from a Lahori

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Kambojaric said:


> Great pics. Much love to Karachi, from a Lahori




All cities, all towns and villages with different colors, sights and sound makes a diverse country, Lahore is a great culturally rich city, so are the others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viking 63

Karachi needs a proper skyline, not what i'm seeing in the pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Centre Point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

*Aerial View of traffic on M-9/Super Highway near BT Karachi on New year night*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

clifton

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Marina Creek






Shahrah-e-Quaideen







Masjid-e-Ayesha , DHA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Viking 63 said:


> Karachi needs a proper skyline, not what i'm seeing in the pictures.



Karachi needs to spread underground and towards skies, thousands of 10 stories scattered throughout the city, occupying plenty of land mass and looking very ugly.

Entire public transport should go underground, including busses and subway/train system. Parking of cars should be underground as well. Etc.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PECHS (backside of Shaheed-e-millat road)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Newly opened underpass at Submarine roundabout.












Clifton

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pluralist said:


> Newly opened underpass at Submarine roundabout.



Very poor quality . No duct for pipes.


----------



## ghazi52

Masjid-e-Ayesha , DHA








IICR








Tariq road to Clifton in one frame

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Clifton block 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bundal Island















__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Scenes from Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pluralist said:


>



I think plot on right is still empty.
This has been ever since.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> I think plot on right is still empty.
> This has been ever since.




Must be army cantonment or PA Mess land...just like on the other side of the road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi scenes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bahria town head office 








IBA aman tower






KPT Interchange 









Five star , North nazimabad







clifton

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KPT Building 









KPT underpass clifton

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

khalid bin waleed road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Beach luxury Hotel *








Shahrah-e-Faisal








Jinnah terminal road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pluralist said:


> View attachment 455039
> 
> 
> View attachment 455040



Quite impressive development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> Quite impressive development.




Yes true...whole Bahria town development is done in about 3 years in Karachi so far...going full throttle...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tariq road








KPT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kite shops in Empress Market .


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> KPT Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KPT underpass clifton


My office was here..lol


----------



## ghazi52

Clifton









Mai Kolachi bypass








Khalid bin Waleed road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Airport road










Doo talwar







Nazimabad flyover


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

Karachi needs more greenery. They need to have bylaws against cutting down any trees

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Abdul Sattar Edhi Avenue 








Frere hall







view from mazar-e-Quaid


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Lighthouse, Manora.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gurumandir


----------



## Bossman

razgriz19 said:


> Karachi needs more greenery. They need to have bylaws against cutting down any trees


They never had any trees


----------



## ghazi52

KPT interchange


----------



## N.Siddiqui




----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

A bit boastful...


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

university road







shahrah-e-faisal





SHARA-E-FAISAL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*shahrah-e-faisal*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jinn Baba

Pluralist said:


>



Finally these are being built. If I'm not mistaken, this project was announced during Musharraf times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Jinn Baba said:


> Finally these are being built. If I'm not mistaken, this project was announced during Musharraf times.




Yes this is EMAAR Crescent bay on about 90 acres of land, had some issues with DHA....now on track.











Bahria Town

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan International Film Festival closes with grand awards gala*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mubarak village*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

Jinn Baba said:


> Finally these are being built. If I'm not mistaken, this project was announced during Musharraf times.



karachi coastline is ugly asf and looks dark,dirty and barren doesn't give a beachy or vacation type vibe at all amazing for a city of it's size,location and population it has practically no skyline.
I really hope the beach and crescent bay area looks much better when it's fully completed with far more beautification and greenery and clean bright sand if they're reclaiming land and making this area man made. Look at UAE and their corniche and beach areas are all man made yet are big tourist destinations just a few decades ago UAE looked very similar to what karachi does today and now its far ahead. Karachi could very easily looks similar like that If they go the right way and give a little tlc and upkeep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skywalker

khanz said:


> karachi coastline is ugly asf and looks dark,dirty and barren doesn't give a beachy or vacation type vibe at all amazing for a city of it's size,location and population it has practically no skyline.
> I really hope the beach and crescent bay area looks much better when it's fully completed with far more beautification and greenery and clean bright sand if they're reclaiming land and making this area man made. Look at UAE and their corniche and beach areas are all man made yet are big tourist destinations just a few decades ago UAE looked very similar to what karachi does today and now its far ahead. Karachi could very easily looks similar like that If they go the right way and give a little tlc and upkeep.


And whose gonna pay the development cost, your daddy.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Not karachi but near in Baluchistan. Absolutely amazing beach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shahrah-e-Faisal








Askari flyover Rashid minhas road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

Skywalker said:


> And whose gonna pay the development cost, your daddy.



Same person who is paying for crescent bay.


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1980s: Karachi - The City of Lights!






Then came Zia and MQM...................................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi cantonment 







*
Bagh ibne Qasim*







*saddar*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Mubarak Village near Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*MG Tower Shahrah e Faisal
*





This is bait ul mukarram Masjid located on university road. look how healthy are these palms of coconut .







Cape monze

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Khayaban-e-Iqbal








Shahrah-e-Faisal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Karachi Gandhi Garden* old trees, well kept . All is needed is no cutting and chopping of trees, it is not about maintaining and not about fertile soil. It is actually the apathy and the carelessness, lack of love of the city and the Sindh government for trees and wooded areas and their love for cosmetic and decorative flashy things (like flower beds and cheap sculptures).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

DHA VIII, crescent bay.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

still 3 stars for skyline man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Imran Khan said:


> still 3 stars for skyline man




5 star for private residences, cant post here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _Bosniak_

This city looks very modern. I have to admit I am suprised. Looks really nice. Is it worth to visit this city as a tourist or there is "better" cities to see at frist place in PK?

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muhammadali233

_Bosniak_ said:


> This city looks very modern. I have to admit I am suprised. Looks really nice. Is it worth to visit this city as a tourist or there is "better" cities to see at frist place in PK?
> 
> Thanks


Whenever you are planing to visit Pakistan, never visit karachi, it is a waste land, a dump yard. It is just a big pile of garbage really. If it was the 80's Karachi was the best not so much now.
Karachi has genuine and nice people and thats about it but would you want to visit karachi just for that?
Lahore,Islamabad and upwards till north are the best,Bahwalpur is also very nice if you want to see some deserts,oasis,forts, exotic stuff really.Sindh's Country side is also fantastic.
Check this vids just for references and plan your trip accordingly if you ever wish to come
Islamabad








Lahore




Karachi To Naran




Pak China Border




Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

clifton bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Clifton underpass
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

Another 10 years with a clean finance district Karachi will have a skyline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shahrah-e-Faisal














Bin Qasim park







Kothari parade underpass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

This picture alone tells the whole story about the city and the people...........total chaos, no discipline, no civic or driving sense, no respect of law or rights of others



ghazi52 said:


> shahrah-e-faisal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bahadurabad








Gulistan-e-Johar








Hassan square






view of clifton from PC...









colonial building on IICR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Lovely pictures guys thanks for sharing miss Karachi !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sandspit







DHA and Clifton







DHA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Gammer School (KGS)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Glass Squash **court in PAF museum , Karachi.*

*



*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> *Glass Squash **court in PAF museum , Karachi.*




Karachi needs trees and more trees, urban forest areas, vast areas of wooded land with big trees and no decorative plants and shrubs, flower beds are not required. Vast areas around the city towards Gadap, Hyderabad city on super highway needs afforestation similar to the tree plantation in KPK( billion tree campaign).

Trees brings in the rain and will increase the subsoil water levels, will decrease the heat island effect, the heat wave will subside with more wooded areas and will replenish oxygen and decrease the carbon content in air. 

Big trees will decrease the noise and air pollution, serves as birds habitat(flower beds don't), provide shade and will cool down the temperatures which is now soaring and the city is sweltering by many degrees. Trees have dozens of other benefits and their contribution to a healthy environment can't be over emphasized...every one plant one tree at least in a season...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pluralist said:


> Karachi needs trees and more trees, urban forest areas, vast areas of wooded land with big trees and no decorative plants and shrubs, flower beds are not required. Vast areas around the city towards Gadap, Hyderabad city on super highway needs afforestation similar to the tree plantation in KPK( billion tree campaign).
> 
> Trees brings in the rain and will increase the subsoil water levels.


Absolutely true. need trees, a lot.
But we can pray Only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

.


----------



## ghazi52

Only SC can take some action, otherwise no hope from present set up.

Same here in the park. No tree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

View from Bahria Icon Tower.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

ghazi52 said:


> Only SC can take some action, otherwise no hope from present set up.
> 
> Same here in the park. No tree.



Respect your opinion but I think public is responsible too. Why cannot people plant trees atleast 2 in the front and 3 to 5 in the backyard.

Unfortunately too, there seems to be severe lack of high rise skyscraper buildings. City should expand upwards and underground. Areas like Saddar, Empress Market, Boltan, II Chundrigar, Tower, Burnes Road, commercial parts of Clifton should only have 30+ floors at minimum whereas public transport should go mostly underground in form of subways. Many parts of Saddar are occupied by Cinema Halls, they should go underground too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MAB

Pluralist said:


>



Too bad Bahria Icon and Dolmen Towers are on the exact opposite side, otherwise it would have been a great photo of the skyline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Askari Amusement Park 

*


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahria Icon Tower - Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Merewether Clock Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Shaheed-e-Millat road*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Eid-ul-Fitr 18' Seaview - Karachi - 4K Ultra HD*


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Shahrah-e-faisal*




























Five star chowrangi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KDA chowrangi


----------



## ghazi52

Bin Qasim park, Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Amazing View from Top of Bahria Icon Towers Karachi





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1960


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bagh ibn Qasim Clifton Karachi
Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful view of AL Sajjad-Do Darya Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Dusk on the creek

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

The ever rising Karachi skyline.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Any pictures of Paan and old Karaanchi


----------



## ghazi52

Retired Troll said:


> Any pictures of Paan and old Karaanchi




https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/old-karachi.386898/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


>




Beautiful picture combination of old colonial bldgs. and new ones. Need some renovation/restoration of the old architecture on this road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Metro Twin Towers, Karachi .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Beautiful city ,would like very much to check with my own eyes somedays later!

Pakistan should have 10 karachi like cities,and i am sure Pakistanbro can have them in next 30 years with pakistani hard work and love to family and to country!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Harbour view from port Grand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

ghazi52 said:


> Karachi Harbour view from port Grand


Beautiful and peaceful place!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jama Masjid, BAHRIA TOWN , KARACHI.
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

@ghazi52 @django @Zibago Can you post pictures of good homes in Karachi I mean homes with unique and good architectural work

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

Zarvan said:


> @ghazi52 @django @Zibago Can you post pictures of good homes in Karachi I mean homes with unique and good architectural work


Would be problematic due to almost 1000km distance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Zibago said:


> Would be problematic due to almost 1000km distance


May be you know website or you can tell some one here who knows by the way do you live in Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Zarvan said:


> May be you know website or you can tell some one here who knows by the way do you live in Lahore


Nope i live in Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/karachi-residential-areas-homes-and-offices.510784/




Zarvan said:


> @ghazi52 @django @Zibago Can you post pictures of good homes in Karachi I mean homes with unique and good architectural work



*Modern House | By Najmi Bilgrami Collaborative*

Location: K.D.A, Scheme 1, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Jehangir Kothari Parade, Clifton, Karachi in 1950's

Jehangir Kothari Parade is a promenade built on land bequeathed or donated by Seth Jehangir Hormusji Kothari to the city of Karachi in 1919.

It is situated on a hilltop in the Clifton area of the city famous for its Seaview Beach on the Arabian Sea which was built in 1919 and opened to Karachi public in 1920.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dolmen City ..............


----------



## Chakar The Great

Memon Mosque Karachi,






KPT interchange,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sandspit Beach - Karachi - 4K Ultra HD*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Shah Faisal Colony








Shahrah-e-Faisal







Civil lines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

DHA 







PECHS (buildings of Khalid bin waleed road & Allama iqbal road)

*credit: Saad Allahwala
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Manora Island and its surroundings


----------



## RangeMaster

sunehra beach near paradise point


----------



## ghazi52

*DHA Karachi Golf Club!
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beach Luxury Hotel


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*DHA Karachi Golf Club!

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

City Center mall, Zainab Market Saddar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Kemari

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baby Leone

ghazi52 said:


> Kemari


i love the mangroves of Karachi and coastal area and efforts of Sindh govt to increase it........hope they will increase further as Karachi badly need them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*1500 Year Old Panchmukhi Hanuman Mandir in Karachi
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

ghazi52 said:


> *1500 Year Old Panchmukhi Hanuman Mandir in Karachi
> *


Very surprising Pakistan have Hindu mandir. I didn't know that.


----------



## ghazi52

*Holy Trinity church, Karachi...
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baby Leone

monitor said:


> Very surprising Pakistan have Hindu mandir. I didn't know that.


lol and fyi info are more free and independent then any hindu of Bangladesh (although they are currently ruling Bangaldesh)with mostly business man in Sindh. Pakistan have almost 5 million hindus or more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Kami leone said:


> lol and fyi info are more free and independent then any hindu of Bangladesh (although they are currently ruling Bangaldesh)with mostly business man in Sindh. Pakistan have almost 5 million hindus or more.


Hindu of Bangladesh living happily except few minor incident due to local politics. As it's not about religious freedom Lels enjoy the subject of thread .


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Tower


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

BT

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Com3 Towers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

ghazi52 said:


> BT


I saw this pics in some drama of ARY recently.


----------



## ghazi52

Chapal Skymark, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Goan Association Hall*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Khaliq Deena Hall*, Karachi

Photo credit: S.M.Rafiq Photography


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Cantt Station, Karachi

Photo credit: S.M.Rafiq Photography


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Netty Jetty flyover:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Hawke's bay *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fatima Khan0007

SMC said:


> View attachment 52405
> 
> 
> View attachment 52406


nice pictures i so want to visit karachi once again


----------



## ghazi52

Shahrah e Faisal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Shara e Faisal


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view Beautiful National Stadium Karachi


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shawn52

SMC said:


> View attachment 52362
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52363


Yeh Kither ki Picture Hai..?


----------



## ghazi52

shawn52 said:


> Yeh Kither ki Picture Hai..?



KPT water front from sea view..

New Memon masjid and MCB bank


----------



## ghazi52

A vintage 1969 coaster of Pakistani beer brand, Murree. This particular coaster is from the bar at Karachi’s Excelsior Club that was situated in the Saddar area but forced to close down in 1977.


----------



## ghazi52

Swaminarayan Mandir (Hindu Temple)


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

BT Karachi


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zulu

Amazing pic Sir but need big size why its so small


ghazi52 said:


>


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

DHA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Mazar-e-Quaid-e-Azam Karachi


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Marina Boat Club, DHA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi 1930 - 40.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Darbar Abdullah Shah Ghazi (Rehmatullah alyh)

Pic By: Muzammal Hussain Toori


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Holy Shrine of Shah Abdullah Shah Ghazi 
Clifton Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nusrat bhutto underpass- hotel mehran.
Frere town and clifton in background.


----------



## ghazi52

2 swords roundabout. 






Ocean Tower, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bahadurabad from sumya bridge view tower 







Marina boat club

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aga Khan Medical Complex. Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Frere Hall boasts some lovely 1800s architecture and history. The building was a museum but was off limits as the US consulate was across the road. Just next to Frere Hall is the house owned by Mohammad Ali Jinnah, the founder of Pakistan, he never lived there and his sister Fatima Jinnah lived there. The house is a museum and bears many artifacts of Jinnah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Floating Restaurant, Beach Luxury Hotel, Karachi


*DHA Karachi Golf Club!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Today from Bahria Town Tower, Tariq road.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Same in 1940.*...............................................

Rainy Day Karachi in 1940's:


----------



## ghazi52

April 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

POTTER said:


> View attachment 575144



Mashallah that's is one massive city


----------



## Suff Shikan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: Shades Photography

Old city Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Suff Shikan

POTTER said:


> View attachment 577872


Park Avenue say li hai Pic?


----------



## N.Siddiqui

This building 'Artistic Milliner' HQ looks interesting, on Share Faisal....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## POTTER

Don't know


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI *


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## POTTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

View attachment 582555

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1950

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1970

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

At Jinnah International

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View from "Sumya Bridge View" PECHS Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

"The Centre Shopping Mall Saddar"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

UBL Sports Complex FB Area Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Center Point, Qayyumabad, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alikazmi007

Need more High Rises/Sky Scrapers in Pakistan...for the Paindo in me!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## American Pakistani

alikazmi007 said:


> Need more High Rises/Sky Scrapers in Pakistan...for the Paindo in me!



Yup, they should utilize land area and build upwards. Public Transport system should be underground. We cannot afford to waste precious land area building tiny 5 floor 10 floor buildings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

alikazmi007 said:


> Need more High Rises/Sky Scrapers in Pakistan...for the Paindo in me!



Go to Gwadar if you want to see those. 

Karachi should be forsaken by the cement and sariya mafia.


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Crescent Bay Emaar Under Construction at DHA Phase VIII Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shaheed-e-Millat Underpass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## POTTER

Add some greenery and Make karachi beautiful.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Saddar


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*P.E.C.H.S (buildings of Khalid bin waleed road)

*







*Shahrah-e-Firdousi
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## POTTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Port Grand


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## python-000

Imran Khan said:


> View attachment 811886


Wow what an edited picture of Karachi by PPP goons but the ground reality is completely different...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghazwa-e-Hind

The pictures in this thread are heavily edited. Long exposure shots which diminish the details.

Karachi is chaotic, trashy, loud and unforgiving.

But one the other side, it's charitable work/contribution is unmatched, in sha Allah, I hope it remains that way.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## python-000

python-000 said:


>


This is the real condition of this poor Karachi city...


----------

